# BRAUNSCHWEIG UND UMGEBUNG Sponsored by BSCG



## Ali Laber (2. Februar 2009)

......und die 40 Zuhörer. 

*Achtung, die folgende Sendung kann ihr Gehör schädigen.*


----------



## Simmel (2. Februar 2009)

@ali laber

Skilanglauf am Sonntag? Wir würden dich Sonntag 0830 deutsche Zeit abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Februar 2009)

Funkstille aufgehoben

Sonntag Harz*Skilanglauf*Abfahrt BS 0830 - 0900 MAZ*


edit


----------



## Simmel (3. Februar 2009)

mit Black Smut, Dog Shox, Ali Laber, Castello, dir und mir wären wir dann schon zu 6. Thalor, was macht eigentlich dein 2.Account...LOL


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Februar 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> ....., was macht eigentlich dein 2.Account...LOL



Im KTWR sind 30 Tage Accounts total angesagt. Man muss das Abbo nicht mal selbst kündigen. Erledigt die Forumssoft automatisch.


----------



## Simmel (3. Februar 2009)

und wie lange läuft jetzt das BS-Thread-Abo?


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Februar 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> und wie lange läuft jetzt das BS-Thread-Abo?



Immer rein den Finger in die Wunde. 

Unersätzliches Kulturgut gedankenlos vernichtet.

Kein Windows 3000 User wird je von unserer Existenz erfahren. Eine Schande.

Ich geh jetzt jammern.


----------



## Der B (3. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte noch einmal ganz entschieden darauf hinweisen: Jim Morrison lebt, Bill Gates ist der Antichrist, Rheinland-Pfalz eine Ufo-Basis, mtb-news.de übt keine Zensur, die Freimaurer haben Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart auf dem Gewissen und die Hindenburg wurde in die Luft gesprengt!


----------



## Thalor (3. Februar 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> Thalor, was macht eigentlich dein 2.Account...LOL


Du meinst den "Studio FAHRRAD" Account? Der hat nach professionellem Einsatz seine Schuldigkeit getan!

Oder dachtest Du an Käpt'n Blaubärs Freund? Von dem hab ich scho ewig nix mehr gesehen und gehört. Hat wohl doch kein Bock mehr auf Biken.

@B:
Du hast noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Ulle niemals niemanden betrogen hat!


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Februar 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> ................. Käpt'n Blaubärs Freund..................... Hat wohl doch kein Bock mehr auf Biken.



Wie blöd.


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Februar 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> @B:



 *Der *B, soviel Zeit muss sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (3. Februar 2009)

Hab ich was verpaßt?

Den Zeitpunkt des Ablebens des eigenen accountes kann man seit der neuesten Einführung der Funktion  "*Benutzerkonto löschen*" im "*Kontrollzentrum*" selbst bestimmen! 

Wird vermehrt im KTWR angewendet!

Aber Vorsicht, es soll schon zu Benutzernamengrabbeling gekommen sein!


----------



## Der B (3. Februar 2009)

@Thalor: wie unachtsam von mir, man möge mir diesen Ausrutscher verzeihen! Ulle ist ja auch immer mit Smarties auf Technoparties gefahren!!!

@FlatterAugust: Danke! Niemand nimmt sich mehr Zeit für die wichtigen Details und Kleinigkeiten!!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Februar 2009)

Der B schrieb:


> @FlatterAugust: Danke! Niemand nimmt sich mehr Zeit für die unwichtigen Details und belanglosen Kleinigkeiten!!!



Ich habe deine Rechtschreibfehler mal berichtigt.


----------



## Simmel (4. Februar 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Funkstille aufgehoben
> 
> Sonntag Harz*Skilanglauf*Abfahrt BS 0830 - 0900 MAZ*
> 
> ...



@Flatter

willst du nichtmal Stefani.3, Amare.ti, soG.d und spin.man fragen ob sie viellt. auch Lust hätten mitzukommen. Dann hätten wir wieder einen mehr im Auto, zwecks Spritkosten teilen...


----------



## FlatterAugust (4. Februar 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> @Flatter
> 
> willst du nichtmal Stefani.3, Amare.ti, soG.d und spin.man fragen ob sie viellt. auch Lust hätten mitzukommen. Dann hätten wir wieder einen mehr im Auto, zwecks Spritkosten teilen...



 Ali Kommt doch mit?


----------



## Lookert (6. Februar 2009)

Weiß jemand wie die Wege aktuell so sind? Also wahrscheinlich eisfrei, aber sicherlich recht matschig, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trailer (6. Februar 2009)

Lookert schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie die Wege aktuell so sind? Also wahrscheinlich eisfrei, aber sicherlich recht matschig, oder?



...die wissen nichts, die fahren nicht... frag mal woanders 

Speedy

P.S. -> PM


----------



## Thalor (6. Februar 2009)




----------



## Lookert (6. Februar 2009)

Qualifizierte bemerkungen *g

Dann werd ich es morgen eben selbst erfahren.


----------



## FlatterAugust (6. Februar 2009)

Lookert schrieb:


> ...........*morgen* .........*fahren*.



Wie sieht denn deine Planung aus?


----------



## Thalor (6. Februar 2009)

@Lookert:
Der Herr Single-Trailer versucht hier (wieder) ein wenig rumzustänkern.

Leider waren er (und andere "Studio FAHRRAD"-Jünger in den 2 vorgänger Threads darin so erfolgreich, dass die Leistungsnachweise der Zensur zum Opfer gefallen sind.


----------



## Single-Trailer (6. Februar 2009)




----------



## Edith L. (6. Februar 2009)

@Thalor
Mitnichten!


----------



## jaamaa (7. Februar 2009)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären wo der Thread 'BS und Umgebung...' geblieben ist? 
 Zensur????


----------



## Thalor (7. Februar 2009)

Ja, Zensur!


----------



## Edith L. (7. Februar 2009)

Welchen meinste denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (7. Februar 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Ja, Zensur!



Genau das meine ich. Hier wurde, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ein ganzer Thread kommentarlos gelöscht. Ohne Hinweis.
Da auch ich in diesem Thread einen Beitrag (eine Frage zu einem Termin) eingestellt habe, der jetzt nicht mehr aufzurufen ist, bin ich mit dieser Vorgehensweise absolut nicht einverstanden! Zumal der für mich wichtige Antwortbeitrag auch gelöscht wurde.
Das ist so nicht im Sinne des Erfinders....... und überhaupt: warum der ganze Streß?

Ich wünsche dem Admin da in Zukunft ein etwas sensibleres Händchen .

VG
Marcus


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. Februar 2009)

Füttert die Trolle nicht. 

Und vergesst nicht wer die Schirmherrschaft über diesen Threat übernommen hat.
Alles wird gut.


----------



## Lookert (7. Februar 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn deine Planung aus?




Meine PLanung sieht meine hausrunde vor. Sprich: Start in Ahlum zum Lechlumer Holz, einmal durch, über die Feldwege nach Mascherode. Dort im Neubaugebiet ins Mascheroder Holz, dort ein wenig austoben und wieder zurcük über Lechlumer Holz.
Wollt erstmal nichts allzu großes starten, damit ich notfalls, wenns mir nicht gefällt auch umdrehen kann.
Habt ihr schon was vor? Sonst könnte man ja überlegen, iwas zu starten.


----------



## Thalor (7. Februar 2009)

Bei ohne Niederschlag:
Heute Unisport
Morgen Rieseberg - Mitfahrer willkommen 

Dieses neue Community Feature klingt eigentlich ganz gut. Mal schauen ob's auch praxistauglich ist.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (7. Februar 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Füttert die Trolle nicht.
> 
> Und vergesst nicht wer die Schirmherrschaft über diesen Threa*t *übernommen hat.
> Alles wird gut.



Dann kann es nur besser werden


----------



## Lookert (7. Februar 2009)

..was ist mit Unisport gemeint?
..wo ist der Riesenberg? Im Elm?

Mein Problem ist halt, dass ich immer erst einen nicht kurzen Anfahrtsweg nach BS habe.


----------



## Thalor (7. Februar 2009)

Unisport

Der Rieseberg ist nördlich vom Elm. Ein kleines aber feines Waldgebiet nahe der gleichnamigen Ortschaft.
Ich selbst komme aus Weddel, wo in diesem Fall auch gestartet wird.


----------



## Lookert (7. Februar 2009)

Gut, danke. Werd ich mir mal überlegen, habe heute ja noch nichts vor - muss ich mich da zu dem Kurs richtig 'anmelden'..weil die Seite bei mir het geht.

Und morgen, naja mal schauen klingt jedenfalls interessant. Was für eine Uhrzeit wäre denn angedacht?


----------



## Thalor (7. Februar 2009)

Offiziell musst Du dich anmelden, ja.
Aber heute findet die Runde ohne Trainer statt - d.h. da wird keiner Fragen 

Morgen - naja, auch so gegen 11 oder 12 ... da kann man sich ja einigen, wenn ernstes Interesse besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lookert (7. Februar 2009)

Ah okay, naja jetzt wirds ein bissel eng - vllt klappts aber ich glaube nicht =/. Will noch was frühstücken. Schade, wäre sicherlich mal toll gewesen. Aber das mit morgen merke ich mir. Meld mich nochmal deswegen.

Viel spass!


----------



## Edith L. (23. Februar 2009)




----------



## BontyRaceOR (28. Februar 2009)

Den ******* Threa*t *gibts immer noch?


----------



## Simmel (10. März 2009)

Die Frage kann ich mir im Grunde genommen sparen, ich stell`sie trotzdem mal...Hat noch jemand Lust beim MTB-Marathon am 24.05.2009 in Friedrichsbrunn  mitzumachen?


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. März 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> ..............noch jemand ........



_.....ich stelle aber Bedingungen...._


----------



## Simmel (10. März 2009)

ja, ja, schon gut, ich laß dich zuerst ins Ziel rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (10. März 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...... *rollen.*.......



..klingt gut.


----------



## Simmel (11. März 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...rollen.


nur noch 8 Kilo runter und ich hab wieder mein Gewicht vom letzten Sommer......


----------



## Thalor (11. März 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> nur noch 8 Kilo runter und ich hab wieder mein Gewicht vom letzten Sommer......


Und das trotz Winterpokal?


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. März 2009)

Dann fehlt dir bergrunter aber wieder die nötige Masse.


----------



## antonk (11. März 2009)

Grüß Gott!!

Wird denn heute wieder im Jamaica trainiert? Günstige Winde ermöglichten mir heute mal den Zieleinlauf. Wie steht´s denn Männers?


----------



## antonk (11. März 2009)

Nachtrag - würde mir zudem bei der Gelegenheit ein Bild der Winterpokalgestählten Körper machen - so als letzten Motivationsschub um das Rad in seiner Höhle zu besuchen...


----------



## Simmel (12. März 2009)

...schade...zu spät gesehen...war aber auch schlechte Sicht....bin gerade am Überlegen, eine neue Interressengemeinschaft für Jamaikaner aufzumachen. Dort könnte man dann jeden Schluck Bier ausführlich kommentieren und auseinandernehmen..... auch wenn man garkein Bier getrunken hat. So wär man immer auf dem Laufenden...oder auch nicht....mal sehen...


----------



## Simmel (13. März 2009)

So, da haben sich doch noch 3 Hansels zum MTB-Marathon in Friedrichsbrunn angemeldet...Da ich mir ja extra für dieses Event `ne Zonibraut aus der Gegend angelacht habe (viele Grüße an castello) werden wir da auch schon am Vortag anreisen und uns verköstigen lassen...Danach gehen wir alle nochmal aufs Klo und dann ab in die Falle... Nach ausgiebigem Frühstück lassen wir uns dann zum Start kutschieren, während die Frauen sich schon an geeigneten Plätzen entlang der Strecke postieren um unsere Bestellungen während des Rennens entgegenzunehmen. Nachdem wir dann locker ins Ziel gerollt sind ( natürlich hinter Flatter...) wartet dann auch schon eine Masseurin (Birgit) um uns richtig durchzukneten. Dazu wird frisch Gegrilltes und ein kühles Blondes gereicht....ach herrlich...Sonntag Abend werden wir dann wieder von castello nach Hause chauffiert...der perfekte Marathontag...

bisherige Teilnehmer:

Uns Uwe
Flatteraugust
Can
Simmel


Service: castello und Mannschaft


....jetzt bloß nicht aufwachen


----------



## FlatterAugust (13. März 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> ........... gehen wir alle nochmal _gemeinsam_ aufs Klo und dann ab in die Falle...



....ohne mich.



Simmel schrieb:


> ( natürlich hinter Flatter...)



..sonst setzt es was.



Simmel schrieb:


> .....bisherige Teilnehmer:.........



Uns Uwe
Flatteraugust
Can
Simmel
*DogShox*

Service: castello und Mannschaft

...........rühren und weitermachen!


----------



## Simmel (3. April 2009)

is eigentlich schon wieder Saison?...ach, ich dreh`mich nochmal um....zzzzzzzzz........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (3. April 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> is eigentlich schon wieder Saison?...ach, ich dreh`mich nochmal um....zzzzzzzzz........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Sa, 18.04.2009 	A-Wertung 	7. RTF Celler Land 	NDS 	156/*120*/88/54 	ESV Fortuna Celle v. 1934 e.V. 	

So, 19.04.2009 	A-Wertung 	"Zwischen Hils und Külf" 	NDS 	*113*/72/42 	Hildesheimer Rad-Club e.V.

Die Bojen (Pocken) aussetzen.


----------



## Simmel (3. April 2009)




----------



## FlatterAugust (3. April 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


>



Möchtest du darüber reden?


----------



## Simmel (3. April 2009)

Ich bin schon in Therapie....5 Monate ohne Biken.......aber Morgen gehts los.....gaaaanz laaaangsam....ich glaub`, ich sollte meine Laufräder vorsichtshalber mit Stahlspeichen bestücken....auweia....der Rahmen hat ja `ne Garantie bis 130 Kg...


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. April 2009)

Ich mach mir eher Sorgen um die Brücken.


----------



## Simmel (6. April 2009)

@Flatter

ich könnt mich für Mittwoch breitschlagen lassen, `ne kleine Flughafenrunde mit dem RR zu absolvieren. Bitte um Meldung.


----------



## FlatterAugust (6. April 2009)

Meinerseits keine Einwände. Tauschgegenstände - bunte Glasperlen etc - für die Befriedung der dortigen Eingeborenen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Simmel (6. April 2009)

als wenn ich nicht schon genug Ballast mit mir herumschleppe...aber na gut.

Bringe noch uns Uwe und Tower mit. Für den einen wird`s `ne Regenerationsrunde, für den anderen eher GA2...

1700 am Bonker!!


----------



## *castello* (6. April 2009)

@FlatterAugust

Simmel meint Dienstag und nicht Mittwoch....wenn er mich nicht hätte. Er will morgen mal wieder die legendäre DRRR bestreiten...17:00 Uhr treffen am Bonker bleibt aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (6. April 2009)

Ok.


----------



## Der B (7. April 2009)

Nächstes Wochenende werde ich die Segel in Richtung Küste setzen. Kleines navigations Manöver in Küstennähe bei den berüchtigten Untiefen???


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. April 2009)

Aye aye, Sir.


----------



## Simmel (7. April 2009)

Aber hallo!!! Klar. Sonntag oder Montag würde castello und mir am Besten passen. Hab kurz mit Ronny unserem Backschafter telefoniert, wir würden uns wieder nach der Patrouillenfahrt bei ihm im Garten bei Bier und Bratwurst stärken können. An welchen Tag hast Du denn gedacht?


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. April 2009)

Es wird sowohl heute als auch am WE dem Anlaß entsprechende korrekte Kleidung erwartet (kleiner Bordanzug). Keine Gammelpäckchen!
Algen-und Muschelbewuchs  unterhalb der Wasserlinie ist restlos zu entfernen.

Ahoi


----------



## Simmel (7. April 2009)

Ist denn schon Sommer befohlen? Außerdem hat die Bekleidungskammer zur Zeit nicht meine Größe auf Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (7. April 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> .....meine Größe .......



Keine Marine der Welt ist auf "Wal an Bord" vorbereitet.


----------



## Der B (8. April 2009)

Bin SA & SO in Küstennähe!


----------



## Simmel (8. April 2009)

Dann So, würde sagen gegen 1200 deutsche Zeit? Vorher is schlecht, Samstag ist Osterfeuer...hab jetzt schon Kopfschmerzen....auweia. Treffpunkt Schloß? Wird dann wieder die WOB-Runde, wie letztes Mal.


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. April 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> ........ WOB-Runde, ........



Ride on.


----------



## schappi (10. April 2009)

Ankündigung:
1. Deisterfreunde Rücktrittrennen
5. September 2009 11:00 Uhr
Reglement:
1. Es dürfen nur Fahrräder mit Rücktrittbremse gefahren werden
2. Vorderradbremsen sind ausser Kraft zu setzten
3. Keine Vorschriften zu Laufradgröße (12"-28" sind erlaubt)
4. Alle Modifikationen die nicht das Bremssystem betreffen sind erlaubt
5. Helm ist Pflicht (FF empfohlen)
6. Protektoren sind empfohlen
7. Gewertet wird in 4 Disziplinen:
a) Style von Bike und Fahrer (Leichtbauschwulettenschläuche führen zur Vergabe von 0 Punkten beim Style Fahrer)
b) Bremsweg
c) Downhill
d) Sprung (Weite und Style)
Anmeldungen hier im Forum im biken im Deister Thread. ich führe die Liste.
Ort und Strecke werden kurz vor dem Rennen bekanntgegeben, um heimliches Training zu verhindern.

Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt:"wo bekomme ich ein geeignetes Bike her?"
z.B. Versteigerung des örtlichen Fundbüros, Opas Fahrradschuppen,
Die Frage ist: wie ehren wir den Sieger:
a.) Tätowieren wir den 1. Platz mit Deisterfreunde Logo in den Oberarm
b.) mit Eddding auf die A- Backe
c.) den scheusslichsten Pokal den wir finden können
Wie ist eure Meinung? Und nun rann an die Meldungen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. April 2009)

Bleibt es denn nun bei So 1200 am Vorhängschloss? Und kommt der Der B denn nun?


----------



## Simmel (11. April 2009)

es bleibt dabei, ob DerB kommt? Keine Ahnung....Grillzeug ist gekauft...wird mit ner Umlage finanziert.

Bis Morgen


----------



## BontyRaceOR (13. April 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ride on.


----------



## FlatterAugust (13. April 2009)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


>



Jammernder Süßwassermatrose.

Keinen Mut anzuheuern, aber jammern wenn er an Land zurück bleiben muß.


----------



## Simmel (16. April 2009)

Heute, 1700, Rennradrunde ab Bonker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. April 2009)

Was isn nun mit der BCG und der Teilnahme am Rücktrittrennen- Helden wie Ihr!
Wir rechnen fest damit das jemand die Ehre der BCG verteidigt und uns alle in Grund und Boden fährt.

Der Tätowierer ist schon bestellt!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...... *der BCG* .....



 Wer soll das sein?


----------



## Der B (17. April 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Wer soll das sein?



Kennst Du nicht??? BCG ist die "Boston Consulting Group"!!! Eine recht bekannte Unternehmensberatung. 

... Aber wieso sollen die Schlipsträger denn am Rücktrittrennen teilnehmen??? Ohne Sektempfang wird das wohl nixx!!!


----------



## Simmel (17. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Der Tätowierer ist schon bestellt!
> 
> Schappi



...hab eh kein Platz mehr...ich wäre ja für `ne Ohrlochdehnung...bis `ne Nabe reinpasst, aber die Rohloff....


----------



## Simmel (17. April 2009)

*Wichtige Termine der BSCG!*

Sonntag, 14.06.2009 Bike Arena RTF Gif Horn

Highlight: Passieren der gestrandeten Grußendorf

-----------------------------------------------

Samstag, 11.07.2009 Papst-Clemens-Gedächtnis RTF Hornburg

Ziel: Titelverteidung!


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. April 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> * ....Titelverteidigung!....*


*

...dieses Mal mit Handicap XXXl. Wie in der DTM.*


----------



## Simmel (17. April 2009)

@FlatterAugust

wir müssen bei der Hornburg-RTF gleich Attacke machen, da ich am Nachmittag noch das Kastenrennen am Südsee bestreiten muß. Und Du als Pressefotograf bist ja für gute Pics verantwortlich.


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. April 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> .....*Pics*.....



....der Job verlangt einiges an Selbstbeherrschung.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. April 2009)

Die anspruchsvolle Mittwochsrunde kann donnerstags richtig Laune machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (24. April 2009)

Heute Nachmittag RR?


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. April 2009)

Keine Einwände. Weiteres über Bordfunk.


----------



## Simmel (24. April 2009)

Uwe bringe ich auch noch mit...Martin und Nils müssen leider noch arbeiten...bis nachher...


----------



## Simmel (26. April 2009)

Mo 1700 RR?


----------



## Simmel (27. April 2009)

ziehe Anfrage zurück!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. April 2009)

...... Niemand will mit mir fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (28. April 2009)

kein Wunder ....bam


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. April 2009)

Ich tue jetzt - 1320 - das, was meine zweite Natur geworden ist. 

Damit ich dir die nächste Ausfahrt wieder schön gemütlich gestalten kann.


----------



## Simmel (29. April 2009)

so früh schon Kaffee und Kuchen????...


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Juni 2009)

Blindfisch.

Jetzt schreib aber auch was. Off Topf Pic natürlich. Durchbeleidigende Kreativität in nebensächlichen Zusammenhang mit Biketourenverabredungsterminen ist gefragt.

Ahoi, oder wie der Bayer sagt: I Geh.


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. Juni 2009)

1650 MAZ, lasse mich jetzt vom I WO ablösen. Die AMR darf man nicht verpassen.


----------



## Simmel (18. Juni 2009)

War nicht einfach durch Gibraltar durchzukommen, aber mit viel Anlauf haben wir uns beim Abtauchen von der Strömung mitreissen lassen. Sind wir Weihnachten halt bei den Maccaronis...


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. Juni 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> ....nicht einfach...... durchzukommen.....mitreissen...



Vaseline...........dann passt auch du durchs Turmluk.


----------



## Simmel (22. Juni 2009)

Mittwoch, 1700, AMR.


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Juni 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> Mittwoch, 1700, AMR.




Machst du keine Ruhetage mehr?


----------



## Simmel (23. Juni 2009)

Du meinst, wenn das so weitergeht, ist das Übertraining in greifbare Nähe gerückt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (23. Juni 2009)

Innerhalb von nicht einmal zehn Tagen zweimal diese anspruchsvolle Tour, kein wunder dass sich das nur wenige trauen.


----------



## Simmel (23. Juni 2009)

Man muss einfach mal die Zähne zusammenbeissen........


----------



## Simmel (25. Juni 2009)

uuiiihhhh....gestern waren es schon 4 Teilnehmer


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Juni 2009)

Der Wille zählt.


----------



## antonk (26. Juni 2009)

Durchbruch!

Vorgestern war für mich wiedereinmal der geilste Tach des jahres, d.h. ICH BIN BEREIT!

Habe enormes Entwicklungspotenzial und eine verschwenderische Fülle an Trainingsdefiziten vorzuweisen. Somit wäre ich sogar zu einer Mittwochsrunde am Freitag zu haben oder eine Elmtour ......

Bis zum WP muss ich noch einiges tun, hoffe daher auf personal trainer aus der BSCG!
Waidmannsheil!
Grüße!


----------



## Simmel (26. Juni 2009)

Jetzt, wo ich mich schon auf das Saisonende vorbereite........nun gut, ich denke, wir fangen am Besten mit der Grundlage an.........Bier und Pizza im Jamaika?!


----------



## antonk (26. Juni 2009)

OHNE RADELN??? Diese Trainingsart betreibe ich doch schon ausgiebig - jetzt will ich umstellen. Erst die Waldfahrt, dann die Pizza!


----------



## antonk (26. Juni 2009)

Wie isses??


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Juni 2009)

antonk schrieb:


> Wie isses??





antonk schrieb:


> *Erst* die Waldfahrt, dann die Pizza!



Mit solchen Drohungen verschreckt man das Wild nur.

Aber noch steht das WE bevor; vllt gelingt es euch ja eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt für dieses Jahr zu organisieren? Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antonk (27. Juni 2009)

Guten Tach,

 Vorschlag:

Samstagnachmittag (es bleibt ja lange hell) oder Sonntagvormittag!

Meldung machen!

Grüße!


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre für Sa Nachmittag RRR?


----------



## antonk (27. Juni 2009)

RR? Das weiße Ding mit den schmalen Reifen in meiner Garage??? Dann aber für Einsteiger! So zwischen 16 und 17 h? Wo-Stadthalle?? Und was ist mit dem rauchenden Mann?
Grüße!


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Juni 2009)

1700 Stadthalle, wenn es trocken bleibt.


----------



## antonk (27. Juni 2009)




----------



## Simmel (29. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antonk (29. Juni 2009)

Moin, moin!


Damit vor der GROSSEN MITTWOCHSRUNDE ein Ruhetag eingelegt werden kann, ist für heute eine Tour mit dem MTB vorgesehen.

Freiwillige?

Zur Not wäre ich im Anschluss auch für ein Kaltgetränk zu haben. Es ist ja Sommer ...


----------



## Thalor (29. Juni 2009)

Die Halbtagsjobber haben also 6 ihrer 15 Wochen Jahresurlaub angetreten 

Nagut, also ich hätte auch Zeit und das Wetter is eh bombe.


----------



## antonk (29. Juni 2009)

Das Ferienministerium schlägt das Naherholungsgebiet ELM vor, die Reisegruppe darf auch noch anwachsen. Reisetermin  wäre ganz kurzfristig noch am Vormittag, besser jedoch nach 16.30 h.


----------



## Thalor (29. Juni 2009)

ELM is recht - Vormittags oder Nachmittags is mir wurscht.


----------



## antonk (29. Juni 2009)

Vorschlag aus dem Ferienministerium - damit sich Eventuellberufstätigefettverbrenner anschließen können:

17 Uhr Wildbrücke

Als INFORMATIKANT darfst du den Termin auch einstellen


----------



## Thalor (29. Juni 2009)

Du kannst ja auch ganz konkret Fragen, ob Simmel oder Martin mitwollen - sonst wüsst ich keine Arbeitnehmer, die evtl. dabei wären


----------



## antonk (29. Juni 2009)

FAHREN FÜR ALLE ! Freizeitspaß wendet sich nicht nur an Leibeigene!


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Juni 2009)

antonk schrieb:


> Wildbrücke


----------



## antonk (29. Juni 2009)

Wildbrücke!  Quere aus grober Richtung Riddagshausen die große Straße nach Klein Schöppenstedt und fahre über die Wildbrücke auf den Truppenübungsplatz zu ( heute Großwildjägerei). Dort sammeln!


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Juni 2009)

Wußte gar nicht, dass das Wild geschotterte Übergänge bevorzugt. Oder bezieht sich die Namensgebung auf den Abtransport desselben, welches in Übereinstimmung mit dem Naturschutz weidgerecht und freiwillig vom Leben zum Tode kam?

Wie dem auch sei, ich werde dem illegalem Treiben - Mountainbiken - jedenfalls - nicht ganz freiwillig - beiwohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Juni 2009)

Ist denn der Thalor wieder aufgetaucht?



Simmel schrieb:


>



.........nicht dass du uns noch dick wirst.


----------



## Thalor (29. Juni 2009)

Isser.
Ihr wart halt plötzlich weg und offensichtlich nicht auf der vermuteten Route...


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. Juni 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Isser.



Dann kann ich mein Haupt ja beruhigt in die Kissen pressen. Befürchtete schon, ich müßte die BSCG Pionierabteilung noch mal rausschicken.


----------



## antonk (30. Juni 2009)

Dann ist ja alles gut, Pause und Rückfahrt, warten an der Straße, doch der  Thalorblitz war offenbar schon weg, freilich im minenfreien, breits freundlichen Gelände - alles harmlos.

Schöne Tour!


----------



## Simmel (1. Juli 2009)

Martin, Grit und ich haben heute hitzefrei......wir erscheinen aber später im Jamaika.


----------



## FlatterAugust (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn du meinst. Wann ist eigentlich wieder Wiegetag?


----------



## antonk (1. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> Martin, Grit und ich haben heute hitzefrei......wir erscheinen aber später im Jamaika.



Es kann hier jawohl nur einen geben, der Hitzefrei gewährt 

Da ich vermutlich dem Ferienministerium am nächsten bin, halte ich mich an ein bewährtes Verfahren. In den Katakomben meiner Staatsinstitution befindet sich ein Kühlschrank mit einem aus dem 60er Jahren FCKW betriebenem Dreisterneeisfach. Dort verbirgt sich ein Quecksilberthermometer, das Hitzefrei gibt, wenn morgens um 6 Uhr mehr als 29 Grad angezeigt werden. Wie in den letzten Jahrzehnten zuvor war dies nicht der Fall.
Also: Kein Hitzefrei. Wer zuwiderhandelt muss sein Gewicht selbst tragen. ( Bei einigen Leuten scheint dies ja legendär angewachsen zu sein )


----------



## Simmel (1. Juli 2009)

Ihr seid böse.....


----------



## Simmel (2. Juli 2009)

97.5.............und ich spreche hier nicht von der Frequenz eines Radiosenders......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (2. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> 97.5.............und ich spreche hier nicht von der Frequenz eines Radiosenders......


So viel versoffen?
Sportliche leistung!
Oder war's doch eher  ?


----------



## antonk (2. Juli 2009)

abmeldung!

die gefährliche mittwochsrunde zählt ein weiteres opfer. kurz nur flammte der tatendrang auf. nach schwerem beschuss wurde mir im lazarett ein fixierverband angelegt, damit dass schlüsselbein in den nächsten 2-3 wochen wieder zusammenwachsen kann. anschluss: reha. das war´s dann. wir sehen uns im winterpokal

@flatter

vielen dank nochmal für das sichere geleit. zeitweise war es echt grenzwertig. hast n´krug rum bei mir gut.


----------



## Simmel (2. Juli 2009)

früher wurde eine Schippe Sand auf die Planken geschüttet und dann gabs noch ein Stück Holz für die Kauleiste.............gute Besserung.....


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> 97.5.............und ich spreche hier nicht von der Frequenz eines Radiosenders......



IQ?
Fettgehalt?
Bodymaßindex?
Kettenglieder?


@antonk

Gute Besserung. Wollte meinen Verdacht gestern nicht äussern, um eine Massenpanik zu vermeiden.

Zwei Boote ohne Feineinwirkung abgesoffen. Das ist bitter.


----------



## Thalor (2. Juli 2009)

Weia - dann ist die real gefahrene MR also noch viel anspruchsvoller, als der alte Mann immer predigt...

In diesem Sinne auch von mir gute Besserung.
Und sehr rücksichtsvoll von dir unsere zukünftige Bildungselite nicht mit Deinen Freizeitunfällen zu belasten!


----------



## Simmel (2. Juli 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> IQ?
> 
> 
> 
> Zwei Boote ohne Feineinwirkung abgesoffen. Das ist bitter.



Wieso 2 Boote???? Muss ich erst die Aufklärer losschicken???????? Bitte um anständige Meldung!!! Oder ist da etwa meines mit gemeint??????? Das ist nur in der Werft.......Material und Nachschub bunkern......Tropenuniformen sind auch aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> ........*Nachschub bunkern*......T



...das hätte genügt.



Thalor schrieb:


> Weia - dann ist die real gefahrene MR also noch viel anspruchsvoller, als der alte Mann immer predigt...



Ich will nicht leugnen, dass für diejenigen die die AMR nicht nur virtuell und in diversen Foren meistern, ein gewisses reales Gefahrenpotenzial am Rande lauert.


----------



## Simmel (2. Juli 2009)

man muss schließlich die Mannschaft bei Laune halten........deshalb gibts kommenden Samstag Bier und Bratwurst am Bonker. Ab 1100 können sich befreundete Verbände dort einfinden. Grund: Burzeltag nachfeiern.....


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> man muss schließlich die Mannschaft bei Laune halten........deshalb gibts kommenden Samstag Bier und Bratwurst am Bonker. Ab 1100 können sich befreundete Verbände dort einfinden. Grund Burzeltag nachfeiern.....





antonk schrieb:


> hast n´krug rum bei mir gut.



Den können wir lee(h)ren wenn wir uns die Papst Clemens bla bla ..... am Sa auf DVD anschauen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> Grund: *Burzeltag nachfeiern*.....



Hm? Je weiter sich ein Körper vom Mittelpunkt seines Heimatplaneten entfernt, umso schwerer wird er. Das ist leicht nachzuvollziehen. Aber dass sich dabei auch das Altern verzögert war mir neu.

Werde dann wohl in Zukunft mehr Berge fahren müssen.


----------



## Simmel (2. Juli 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob ein Hausverbot bei guter Führung in geraumer Zeit wieder aufgehoben werden kann??????


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, ob ein Hausverbot bei guter Führung in geraumer Zeit wieder aufgehoben werden kann??????



Habe mir gerüchterweise sagen lassen, gewisse Zuwendungen sollen der Wiederaufnahme in die Glaubensgemeinschaft förderlich sein. Aber wer könnte das wollen?


----------



## Simmel (2. Juli 2009)

und was ist, wenn man mit Entgegenkommen versucht etwas zu erreichen, z.B. das Elmverbot ein wenig lockert?


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> .....z.B. das Elmverbot ein wenig lockert?




Wer sollte das tun? Und warum? Bist du scharf auf einen Hörsturz?


----------



## Simmel (2. Juli 2009)

...ich hab Hitze


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...ich hab Hitze



Da schafft man sich mit einer kühlenden RennRadRunde 'Erleichterung'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (3. Juli 2009)

antonk schrieb:


> abmeldung!
> 
> das war´s dann. wir sehen uns im winterpokal



Nix da........eine Abteilung der BSCG wird demnächst einen Krankenbesuch im Lazarett abstatten. Musst nur sagen, wann das Bier kaltgestellt und zum Bunkern bereit ist!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> .... Bier ........ Bunkern.......





Deine Versetzung auf die Milchkuh ist wohl langfristig angelegt?!


----------



## antonk (4. Juli 2009)

@ simmel hier noch alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag! Auf ein leichtgewichtiges neues lebensjahr.  beim bunkerbier muss ich noch passen, aber die dienstagrennradrunde könnte ich mit kaltgetränken aus dem lazarettschrank versorgen. 


leider ist mein guter vorsatz, in diesem jahr wieder einen marathon zu fahren, nun wohl wieder dahin. daher hat der wp hohe priorität
besten gruß!


----------



## Simmel (6. Juli 2009)

Okay...da am Dienstag ein Lazarettbesuch ansteht, wäre ich für eine MRRR....wenn sich das Wetter hält. Bräuchten wir für Morgen nur noch einen Fahrdienst. Wer hatte doch gleich Bereitschaft???


----------



## Simmel (7. Juli 2009)

antonk schrieb:


> ...aber die dienstagrennradrunde könnte ich mit kaltgetränken aus dem lazarettschrank versorgen.



Rechne mal damit, daß wir mit 4-5 Booten gegen 1920 MAZ +/- 10 bei dir einlaufen werden. Welche Kai-Nr. war das doch gleich?


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe, deine Pläne fallen nicht ins Wasser. Hier beginnen sich gerade die ersten Priele zu füllen.

Falls es gelingt die entsprechenden Hirnregionen wiederzubeleben, traue ich mir zu, die 
Anlegestelle aus der Erinnerung heraus wiederzufinden.
Befürchte nur, der Dienstversehrte weiß noch nichts von seinem Glück?


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Juli 2009)

BS 1700


----------



## Simmel (23. Juli 2009)

*!!!Neuauflage!!!*

Da ich immer wieder gefragt werde, ob ich noch nen Trikot und Hose rumfliegen habe......nee, hab ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht bald wieder, wenn sich denn genug finden und die letzte Gelegenheit nutzen und sich hier melden..........einfach hier im Fred oder PN.



 



*Zusatz

_Trikothintergrund ist in weiß gehalten und die Träger der Hose auch, damit sie nicht durchschimmern._


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. Juli 2009)

In Echt.                                                           





Umgebungskarte von BS gibt es gratis dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (23. Juli 2009)

aktueller Stand:

Trikot kurzarm: 7 Interessenten
Hose kurz: 7 Interessenten

weiter so

ach so, bevor ich`s vergesse: AV und seine Bäcker haben Trikotverbot


----------



## Simmel (24. Juli 2009)

aktueller Stand:

Trikot kurzarm: 8 Interessenten
Hose kurz: 8 Interessenten

hier mal die Kosten....Trikot kurzarm: 41,53 Euro.......Trägerhose mit Bogenwerbung Plus: 51,53 Euro...Preise gelten ab einer Abnahme vom Hersteller von 10 Stück. Versandkosten von 9,90 Euro werden umgelegt. Man kann die Preise noch in die Höhe treiben, da der Hersteller neue Materialien im Angebot hat, wie z.B. optional Carbonfasern im Material. Ich lass mir noch entsprechende Muster in verschiedenen Größen zukommen, einige kennen ja ihre Größe nicht mehr genau....

abgegrüsst


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> Ich lass mir noch entsprechende Muster in verschiedenen Größen zukommen, *ich* kenne ja meine Größe nicht mehr genau....
> 
> abgegrüsst


----------



## zwo x m (25. Juli 2009)

Wo finde ich denn hier Leute die MTB fahren und sich im Elm oder Asse auskennen???
Nach Umzug aus dem Kreis Goslar suche ich hier schöne MTB Strecken.

Aber der BSCG ist wohl ein Rennradclub!?


----------



## Simmel (26. Juli 2009)

zwo x m schrieb:


> ...Aber *der *BSCG ist wohl ein Rennradclub!?



...*die* BSCG


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...*die* BSCG



.....und *kein* Club.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (28. Juli 2009)

aktueller Stand Kulttrikotverleihung:

Trikot kurzarm: 10 
Hose kurz: 10


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> aktueller Stand Kulttrikotverleihung:
> 
> Trikot kurzarm: 10
> Hose kurz: 10



...werden wir zu einer Massenbewegung? Dann sind ja bald tausend Garnituren im Umlauf.


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Juli 2009)

zwo x m schrieb:


> Ich wäre evtl. Samstag oder Sonntag auch dabei.
> Kann ich jetzt noch nicht genau sagen, Samstag muss ich noch bis 14Uhr arbeiten.
> 
> greetz



Dann halten wir den So fest. Treffen in BS so zwischen 1000 - 1100 MAZ. Anmeldung hier.


----------



## zwo x m (29. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...*die* BSCG



sorry, die BSCG



FlatterAugust schrieb:


> .....und *kein* Club.



woher soll man das wissen??? hier hab ich es nirgends gefunden(sorry falls ich Tomaten auf den Augen habe), da hab ich google gefragt
http://www.braunschweiger-coastguard.de

jetzt weiss ich es auch und evtl. auch Andere die hier mal reinschauen und nicht wissen was BSCG ist


----------



## antonk (30. Juli 2009)

Grüß Gott,

wollte nur melden, dass ich nochmal Verlängerung bekommen habe und mein Alibi noch zwei Wochen hält.
Danach kann ich wieder toll Autofahren und komme zur Pizza ins Jamaika. Sportlich laufen ja ohnehin die Vorbereitungen auf den Winterpokal.:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Edith L. (30. Juli 2009)

antonk schrieb:


> Sportlich laufen ja ohnehin die Vorbereitungen auf den Winterpokal.:kotz::kotz:


----------



## tweetygogo (1. August 2009)

Zum zweiten mal findet in Hannover am Ricklinger Teich ein Lake jump statt.
Nach den vielen nachfragen, wird am 16.08.09 Am Ricklinger Dreiecksteich da wo die kleine Blaue Brücke ist es mit coolen Sprüngen HOCH hinaus und NASS zu gehen!

Wenn das Wetter am 16.08.09 schlecht ist ( Regen und Kalt ) dann wird es auf den 23.08.09 verlegt.

Solltet Ihr Interesse am springen haben dann kommt mit euren Rad. Aber BITTE das Rad vorher Enteölen!

Rampen sind vorhanden


Alle Sprünge sind auf eigener Gefahr! Keine Haftung!

Hier die Karte, unten Rechts am Dreiecksteich ist es!

http://www.hannover-stadtplan.com/ad...ger+Teich.html


----------



## FlatterAugust (1. August 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Zum zweiten mal findet in Hannover am Ricklinger Teich ein Lake jump statt.
> Nach den vielen nachfragen, wird am 16.08.09 Am Ricklinger Dreiecksteich da wo die kleine Blaue Brücke ist es mit coolen Sprüngen HOCH hinaus und NASS zu gehen!
> 
> Wenn das Wetter am 16.08.09 schlecht ist ( Regen und Kalt ) dann wird es auf den 23.08.09 verlegt.
> ...



Ich bin Seemann, das heißt: überzeugter Nichtschwimmer. Und warum soll ich meine Ente ölen? Ich habe nur Hörnchen.
Ahoi


----------



## tweetygogo (3. August 2009)

Streetsession in Hannover


Am 20,09,09 ist mal wieder eine Streetsession in Hannover!

Wir werden die besten Spots in Hannover unsicher machen.

Start und Treffpunkt ist:
Start:10,30 uhr
Treffpunkt: Ernst-August-Denkmal vor dem Hauptbahnhof ( unterm Schwanz )

http://www.qype.com/place/97183-Erns...hnhof-Hannover __________________


----------



## Der B (4. August 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> aktueller Stand Kulttrikotverleihung:
> 
> Trikot kurzarm: 10
> Hose kurz: 10



++++++++++++++UPDATE+++++++++++

Trikot kurzarm: 11
Hose kurz: 11

++++++++++++++UPDATE+++++++++++


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (4. August 2009)

Trikot kurzarm: 12
Hose kurz: 12


----------



## FlatterAugust (4. August 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> Trikot kurzarm: 12
> Hose kurz: 12





Bäh.....Singletrailer.


----------



## schappi (4. August 2009)

Trikot kurzarm: schwul
Habt ihr das auch in langarm? 
Dann hätt ich gern eins!
Ich tausche notfalls auch gegen sowas:



Oder sowas:





Hey, Tweety dürfen Deisterbiker in BSCG Trikots auch am 20.9.09 kommen, oder haben die Hannover Verbot?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. August 2009)

Steht dir bestimmt gut. Ich hätte aber Verständnis dafür, wenn eure Grünröcke auf sowas schiessen.

Ahoi

edit

Wie man liest, werden eure Trikots nunmehr direkt auflackiert. Vom Herrn Hitller persönlich.


----------



## Der B (5. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Trikot kurzarm: schwul



OKAY, OKAY...  aber das



ist auch SCHWUL

Wie kommst Du denn darauf das jemand deinen getragenen "Schlüppi" haben will???


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. August 2009)

Der - *Schwul* - trägt sowas auch? Und woher weißt du das?


----------



## schappi (5. August 2009)

Der B schrieb:


> OKAY, OKAY...  aber das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee das ist nicht Schwul wenn eine 18Jährige 55kg 1,70 m braungebrannte Blondine es trägt,
Das ist Schwul:



Wenn Mann es trägt.
Das kriegt der Verlierer in unserem Rücktrittrennen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Der B (6. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Nee das ist nicht Schwul wenn eine 18Jährige 55kg 1,70 m braungebrannte Blondine es trägt,



Sorry, aber dafür sind sich die 18 Jährigen zu schade  Da musst schon mit nen bisserl Qualität ankommen...


----------



## schappi (6. August 2009)

Hast du da schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (6. August 2009)

Ich glaub ja.


----------



## Der B (6. August 2009)

mit Sicherheit!


----------



## Simmel (7. August 2009)

Klamotten sind bestellt


----------



## Der B (12. August 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> Klamotten sind bestellt



Simmel! Wann gibt es eigentlich BSCG Helmkondome oder Cowboyhüte?


----------



## Simmel (12. August 2009)

...hab erstmal nen bißchen Werbung für unser Team geschaltet...dann kommt der Verkauf.....


----------



## Thalor (12. August 2009)

Schulst Du um zum Grafiker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (14. August 2009)

TOLL!!....jetzt hat er`s wieder mal geschafft


----------



## Der B (21. August 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> TOLL!!....jetzt hat er`s wieder mal geschafft





Glaub ich wohne einfach zu weit weg!


----------



## SteffenR (24. August 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Schulst Du um zum Grafiker?



Na als Umschulung würd ich es nicht bezeichnen .....
http://www.photofunia.com/


----------



## Thalor (24. August 2009)

Cool!
Er ist ja noch billiger als ich dachte ...


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. August 2009)

Laßt uns doch mal radfahren. Falls ihr euch noch erinnern könnt wie das geht.


----------



## Simmel (28. August 2009)

werde ich dann rehabilitiert oder weiterhin missachtet?


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. August 2009)

Ich wußte, auf dich ist verlaß.




Der kleine Dienstweg per Kradmelder funktioniert aber gut.


----------



## antonk (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Radsports,

habe den Krüppelstatus aufgegeben und möchte heute so gegen 15 Uhr plus x zu einer sonnigen Herbstfahrt in den Elm starten. Ausgangsbasis ist freilich eine ausgeprägte Kraft- und Konditionslosigkeit. Hat jemand Lust zum Mitfahren?

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Thalor (9. Oktober 2009)

antonk schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust zum Mitfahren?



Ja


----------



## antonk (9. Oktober 2009)

1615 wildbrücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (9. Oktober 2009)

Also von mir aus auch eher (zB 15:30), aber ansonsten ist 1615 auch ok.


----------



## antonk (9. Oktober 2009)

Gut- runde Sache: 16:00 Wildbrücke! Bis dann!


----------



## FlatterAugust (12. Oktober 2009)

antonk schrieb:


> Gut- runde Sache: 16:00 Wildbrücke! Bis dann!






antonk schrieb:


> .....habe den Krüppelstatus aufgegeben ......



Noch aktuell?


----------



## antonk (13. Oktober 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Noch aktuell?



Sehr witzig!

Der Krüppelstatus hat sich nicht bewährt und wird von mir bis auf Weiteres strikt abgelehnt. 
Hat denn außer Talor hier noch jemand ein Rad?


----------



## Simmel (13. Oktober 2009)

mit einem Rad von mir fährt zur Zeit der Wolle auf Sardinien rum....musste mal wieder bewegt werden..........ansonsten bereite ich mich schon sehr intensiv auf den WP vor....mental.

unser BSCG-Trikot wurde kürzlich geadelt........man findet es jetzt unter den Referenzen des Herstellers


----------



## Thalor (13. Oktober 2009)

antonk schrieb:


> Hat denn außer Talor hier noch jemand ein Rad?



Darf ich um korrekte Schreibweise meines Namens bitten Herr DEUTSCHlehrer


----------



## antonk (13. Oktober 2009)

Verzeihung - kommt nicht wieder vor. Übrigens: Bei Eigennamen - seien sie noch so individuell - wird kein RS-Fehler erteilt.

@ Radler

Bei Wetterbeständigkeit werde ich wohl gegen 16:00 mit dem MTB ausrücken.
Gibt es weitere Kandidaten mit geringfügigem Bewegungsdrang?


----------



## dirt-devil93 (13. Oktober 2009)

Wo fahrt ihr denn immer so? War in letzter zeit oft im prinzenpark ,is ganz lustig da


----------



## Simmel (13. Oktober 2009)

ich habs mal mit `ner alternativen Sportart probiert.....Laufen.....seit dem hab ich´s gleich wieder im Rücken.....ich leg mich wieder hin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (13. Oktober 2009)

antonk schrieb:


> @ Radler
> 
> Bei Wetterbeständigkeit werde ich wohl gegen 16:00 mit dem MTB ausrücken.
> Gibt es weitere Kandidaten mit geringfügigem Bewegungsdrang?



Bin gerade erst rein. Jetzt ist erst der Sehhund an der Reihe. Aber am WE geht was. Von mir aus auch lustig.



Simmel schrieb:


> .
> 
> *unser BSCG-Trikot wurde kürzlich geadelt*........man findet es jetzt unter den Referenzen des Herstellers



Du meinst wohl, der Hersteller sonnt sich in unserem Ruhm.

Ahhhh........hoi


----------



## Edith L. (13. Oktober 2009)

antonk schrieb:


> Verzeihung - kommt nicht wieder vor. Übrigens: Bei Eigennamen - seien sie noch so individuell - wird kein RS-Fehler erteilt.



Er bat auch nur um zukünftige Beachtung!


----------



## Simmel (14. Oktober 2009)

Wollen wir doch mal wieder zu wichtigeren Themen kommen...FUTTERN!!!.......ich bin mit meiner Holden heute ab 2000 im Jamaika, mehr Beteiligung erwünscht...


----------



## Thalor (14. Oktober 2009)

Sehr löblich eure Bemühungen zur Stützung der lokalen Gastronomiekonjunktur!


----------



## Simmel (14. Oktober 2009)

Da wir ja nicht mehr biken haben wir zu viel Geld über...


----------



## Thalor (14. Oktober 2009)

Im Vergleich zu alpinem Geläuf ist Biken in BS und Umgebung ausgesprochen verschleissarm! In diesem Sinne ist dann mein Gastro-Budget für Monate im voraus aufgebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antonk (14. Oktober 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu alpinem Geläuf ist Biken in BS und Umgebung ausgesprochen verschleissarm! In diesem Sinne ist dann mein Gastro-Budget für Monate im voraus aufgebraucht



Gewagte These! Rechnen wir zusammen: Martin - verschleissbein, antonk - verschleissschulter - alles in BS. Der verschleissarm lauert sicher in den Abgründen der Mittwochsrunde...


----------



## Thalor (14. Oktober 2009)

antonk schrieb:


> Der verschleissarm



Es scheint, als sei der Unterschied zwischen Adjektiv und Substantiv dem Verschleisshirn des Herrn Deutschlehrer zum Opfer gefallen. 



Ja wie sieht das denn mit der MR aus? Keiner, der nach dem Verschleissarm suchen will?


----------



## Simmel (14. Oktober 2009)

...ich bevorzuge dann lieber das Eisbein


----------



## antonk (14. Oktober 2009)

@ Thalor... aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen werde ich mich nicht auf die Suche nach weiterem Verschleiß begeben, fahre heute aber gerne Rad, zur Not auch die gefährliche MR... Wenn sich keine weiteren melden, wäre ich allerdings für Alternativzeitpunkt u. -Ort...


@Simmel - Alternativsportart? Herzlichen Glückwunsch! NichtBiken durch NichtLaufen zu ersetzen greift trainingstechnisch voll durch. Sicher bist du auch im NichtGolfen vorangekommen und wenn du so weiter machst, gehörst du demnächst bestimmt sogar zu den NichtAdmiral´sCupGewinnern - Hut ab!

....nur mit dem NichtVerfall wird´s schwieriger, aber da ist ja der Alte Mann die weisere Adresse


----------



## Thalor (14. Oktober 2009)

antonk schrieb:


> Wenn sich keine weiteren melden, wäre ich allerdings für Alternativzeitpunkt u. -Ort...



Könnten ja böswillige Baumstümpfe auf arglose Biker lauern 

Abfahrt 1600 lässt mehr Tageslicht über und wo solls losgehen?


----------



## Simmel (14. Oktober 2009)

@antonk warum bringst Du schon wieder Härte in unser Gespräch?


----------



## antonk (14. Oktober 2009)

@ Thalor 1600 Schöppenst. Turm? 

*@ Simmel: Gräm Dich nicht ...*


----------



## Thalor (14. Oktober 2009)

Passt.
Bis denne.

@Simmel:
Als NichtBiker liegst Du doch eh voll im Trend - also kein Grund zur Klage


----------



## Simmel (14. Oktober 2009)

ich liege nicht im Trend...ich bin Trendsetter


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Oktober 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> Da *ICH *ja nicht mehr biken haben wir zu viel Geld über...



Korrekte Schreibweise wurd ja schon angemahnt. Ich dagegen lege mehr Wert auf inhaltlich korrekte Aussage. Ist mir schon klar, nicht unbedingt eine Stärke von dir, denn:



Simmel schrieb:


> ...ich bevorzuge dann lieber das *Eisbein*



Eisbein, mein Lieber, gibt es nur wenn man radfährt. 

Was sagt denn die Waage zu deiner momentanen Lebenseinstellung? Steht der Bikeverleih etwa in Zusammenhang mit der Anzeige Selbiger?

2000 Jamaika. Lohnt das?  Langweilen kann ich mich allein besser; insbesondere, da mir soziale Kontakte von haus aus suspekt erscheinen.

Wie kann man diesen Thread eigentlich NICHT finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (15. Oktober 2009)

WP2009/2010


----------



## Edith L. (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mich mal angemeldet! Wen ihr schon nicht fahrt, wird es was!




antonk schrieb:


> *@ Simmel: Gräm Dich nicht ...*



Klingt wie ein Brettspiel


----------



## antonk (16. Oktober 2009)

Team Eisbein war schon voll, da hab ich mich auch mal beim maritimen Dienstleister beworben! Man will schließlich in guter Gesellschaft nichts tun...


----------



## Simmel (16. Oktober 2009)

Willkommen an Bord


----------



## Edith L. (3. November 2009)

Der Beginn des WP setzt einen irgendwie unter Stress! 
Ist ja richtig abschreckend!


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. November 2009)

> (MTB, erster Einsatz nach Lazarettbesuch bei Antonk...auweia)



Den neuen Fat Suit getestet?


----------



## tobone (12. November 2009)

Moin
Nächstes Jahr (wann genau steht noch nicht fest) ziehen wir von Hildesheim nach Braunschweig. Kann sein, daß ich vor längerer Zeit schonmal nachgefragt hatte, will jetzt aber meine Erinnerung nochmal auffrischen
Wo gibt es in Braunschweig und Umgebung schöne Touren mit nettem Trailanteil? Wissen noch nicht genau wo wir hinziehen werden, vielleicht irgendwie östlich (östliches Ringgebiet z.B.). Wie lange fährt man mit dem Bike wenn in den Elm, und gibt es sonst noc Biketaugliche Gegenden in und um Braunschweig? Wäre nett wenn ihr mal ein paar Touren beschreiben würdet damit ich weiß was mich erwartet

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Handbremse (23. November 2009)

Hey, 

das würde mich ja auch mal interessieren. Wahrscheinlich ziehe ich im Frühjahr auch nach Braunschweig. Auch irgendwo östlicher Ring. 
Kann man dort schön radel fahren? 
Gibts dort in der Umgebung irgendwo ein Bikepark oder ne Fourcrossstrecke?
Das wäre der Hammer, denn könnte ich mich drauf freuen, dahin zu ziehen. 
Würd mich über Antworten freuen. 

Gruß Handbremse


----------



## Der B (4. Dezember 2009)

Flügelmutter schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts dort in der Umgebung irgendwo ein Bikepark oder ne Fourcrossstrecke?
> Das wäre der Hammer, denn könnte ich mich drauf freuen, dahin zu ziehen.



Umgebung ist relativ! Bikepark: Im Harz gibt es 3!!! 
                             Fourcrossstrecken: In Winterberg ist die nächste "echte" 4X soweit ich mich erinnere... Ist ja quasi um die Ecke!!!

==> Also: Zu früh gefreut!!! 



			
				someone schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Nächstes Jahr (wann genau steht noch nicht fest) ziehen wir von Hildesheim nach Braunschweig.



Ja, ja .... das mit dem Asyl Antrag kann dauern. 




			
				someone schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange fährt man mit dem Bike wenn in den Elm, und gibt es sonst noc Biketaugliche Gegenden in und um Braunschweig?



1. Kommt drauf an 
    a) Wie oft du dich verfährst
    b) wie schnell du es merkst

2. Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (4. Dezember 2009)

Wäre noch zu ergänzen, dass man 2. feststellt, wenn man sich möglichst häufig verfährt!


----------



## Simmel (11. Dezember 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> ...will jetzt aber meine Erinnerung nochmal auffrischen...



...an Tourenbeschreibungen wäre ich auch interessiert...bin ja schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## chick (17. Dezember 2009)

ja, könnte mal jemand die MR beschreiben, detailliert bitte? das dürfte ungefähr so lange dauern, wie sie zu fahren.


----------



## Thalor (17. Dezember 2009)

Aber gerne doch! 

"N52 15.485 E10 32.402"
"N52 15.508 E10 32.418"
"N52 15.531 E10 32.428"
"N52 15.533 E10 32.479"
"N52 15.532 E10 32.489"
"N52 15.530 E10 32.499"
"N52 15.529 E10 32.521"
"N52 15.527 E10 32.567"
"N52 15.519 E10 32.632"
"N52 15.533 E10 32.683"
"N52 15.566 E10 32.752"
"N52 15.571 E10 32.774"
"N52 15.576 E10 32.803"
"N52 15.583 E10 32.858"
"N52 15.586 E10 32.920"
"N52 15.595 E10 32.956"
"N52 15.624 E10 33.062"
"N52 15.628 E10 33.085"
"N52 15.632 E10 33.097"
"N52 15.644 E10 33.148"
"N52 15.669 E10 33.235"
"N52 15.694 E10 33.280"
"N52 15.717 E10 33.363"
"N52 15.763 E10 33.407"
"N52 15.764 E10 33.422"
"N52 15.764 E10 33.437"
"N52 15.784 E10 33.509"
"N52 15.795 E10 33.530"
"N52 15.816 E10 33.571"
"N52 15.836 E10 33.594"
"N52 15.873 E10 33.626"
"N52 15.900 E10 33.657"
"N52 15.905 E10 33.667"
"N52 15.917 E10 33.687"
"N52 15.953 E10 33.695"
"N52 15.960 E10 33.688"
"N52 16.015 E10 33.640"
"N52 16.027 E10 33.626"
"N52 16.038 E10 33.629"
"N52 16.051 E10 33.689"
"N52 16.039 E10 33.693"
"N52 16.026 E10 33.698"
"N52 16.016 E10 33.749"
"N52 16.014 E10 33.767"
"N52 16.012 E10 33.784"
"N52 15.994 E10 33.927"
"N52 15.991 E10 33.966"
"N52 15.988 E10 34.002"
"N52 15.986 E10 34.043"
"N52 16.000 E10 34.244"
"N52 15.997 E10 34.262"
"N52 15.972 E10 34.386"
"N52 15.955 E10 34.432"
"N52 15.954 E10 34.454"
"N52 15.970 E10 34.551"
"N52 15.959 E10 34.583"
"N52 15.950 E10 34.603"
"N52 15.954 E10 34.668"
"N52 15.955 E10 34.683"
"N52 15.959 E10 34.706"
"N52 15.945 E10 34.738"
"N52 15.880 E10 34.831"
"N52 15.825 E10 34.913"
"N52 15.799 E10 34.949"
"N52 15.790 E10 34.967"
"N52 15.780 E10 34.997"
"N52 15.784 E10 35.028"
"N52 15.779 E10 35.081"
"N52 15.777 E10 35.094"
"N52 15.767 E10 35.151"
"N52 15.764 E10 35.171"
"N52 15.752 E10 35.187"
"N52 15.745 E10 35.195"
"N52 15.736 E10 35.221"
"N52 15.732 E10 35.247"
"N52 15.728 E10 35.271"
"N52 15.727 E10 35.282"
"N52 15.728 E10 35.317"
"N52 15.732 E10 35.339"
"N52 15.747 E10 35.389"
"N52 15.740 E10 35.421"
"N52 15.738 E10 35.431"
"N52 15.741 E10 35.453"
"N52 15.743 E10 35.485"
"N52 15.748 E10 35.541"
"N52 15.748 E10 35.578"
"N52 15.748 E10 35.594"
"N52 15.765 E10 35.639"
"N52 15.783 E10 35.675"
"N52 15.789 E10 35.696"
"N52 15.787 E10 35.725"
"N52 15.788 E10 35.757"
"N52 15.814 E10 35.826"
"N52 15.817 E10 35.836"
"N52 15.820 E10 35.845"
"N52 15.830 E10 35.903"
"N52 15.836 E10 35.925"
"N52 15.848 E10 35.945"
"N52 15.852 E10 35.953"
"N52 15.866 E10 35.990"
"N52 15.884 E10 36.054"
"N52 15.890 E10 36.073"
"N52 15.897 E10 36.096"
"N52 15.906 E10 36.122"
"N52 15.927 E10 36.183"
"N52 15.931 E10 36.193"
"N52 15.951 E10 36.244"
"N52 15.964 E10 36.274"
"N52 15.980 E10 36.308"
"N52 16.006 E10 36.362"
"N52 16.013 E10 36.383"
"N52 15.998 E10 36.399"
"N52 15.927 E10 36.402"
"N52 15.916 E10 36.410"
"N52 15.911 E10 36.414"
"N52 15.892 E10 36.411"
"N52 15.864 E10 36.411"
"N52 15.850 E10 36.413"
"N52 15.814 E10 36.437"
"N52 15.797 E10 36.467"
"N52 15.781 E10 36.478"
"N52 15.772 E10 36.482"
"N52 15.758 E10 36.486"
"N52 15.751 E10 36.487"
"N52 15.742 E10 36.488"
"N52 15.699 E10 36.526"
"N52 15.686 E10 36.492"
"N52 15.646 E10 36.384"
"N52 15.595 E10 36.255"
"N52 15.572 E10 36.191"
"N52 15.568 E10 36.183"
"N52 15.556 E10 36.215"
"N52 15.528 E10 36.274"
"N52 15.521 E10 36.280"
"N52 15.522 E10 36.329"
"N52 15.526 E10 36.339"
"N52 15.536 E10 36.367"
"N52 15.555 E10 36.408"
"N52 15.567 E10 36.424"
"N52 15.554 E10 36.456"
"N52 15.526 E10 36.498"
"N52 15.509 E10 36.544"
"N52 15.527 E10 36.587"
"N52 15.533 E10 36.597"
"N52 15.535 E10 36.642"
"N52 15.508 E10 36.626"
"N52 15.485 E10 36.620"
"N52 15.477 E10 36.616"
"N52 15.417 E10 36.577"
"N52 15.396 E10 36.550"
"N52 15.390 E10 36.540"
"N52 15.368 E10 36.493"
"N52 15.362 E10 36.482"
"N52 15.345 E10 36.451"
"N52 15.339 E10 36.441"
"N52 15.325 E10 36.402"
"N52 15.317 E10 36.380"
"N52 15.304 E10 36.359"
"N52 15.273 E10 36.326"
"N52 15.233 E10 36.330"
"N52 15.220 E10 36.296"
"N52 15.210 E10 36.282"
"N52 15.198 E10 36.285"
"N52 15.158 E10 36.304"
"N52 15.151 E10 36.307"
"N52 15.137 E10 36.286"
"N52 15.135 E10 36.274"
"N52 15.130 E10 36.248"
"N52 15.126 E10 36.208"
"N52 15.116 E10 36.116"
"N52 15.129 E10 36.031"
"N52 15.136 E10 36.007"
"N52 15.155 E10 35.926"
"N52 15.182 E10 35.876"
"N52 15.187 E10 35.871"
"N52 15.197 E10 35.859"
"N52 15.201 E10 35.854"
"N52 15.236 E10 35.828"
"N52 15.226 E10 35.824"
"N52 15.207 E10 35.824"
"N52 15.176 E10 35.809"
"N52 15.155 E10 35.810"
"N52 15.041 E10 35.844"
"N52 15.037 E10 35.825"
"N52 15.038 E10 35.801"
"N52 15.046 E10 35.785"
"N52 15.035 E10 35.730"
"N52 15.033 E10 35.691"
"N52 15.037 E10 35.591"
"N52 15.030 E10 35.577"
"N52 15.013 E10 35.611"
"N52 15.000 E10 35.628"
"N52 14.889 E10 35.692"
"N52 14.864 E10 35.687"
"N52 14.857 E10 35.687"
"N52 14.835 E10 35.726"
"N52 14.820 E10 35.732"
"N52 14.667 E10 35.812"
"N52 14.527 E10 35.868"
"N52 14.423 E10 35.898"
"N52 14.413 E10 35.874"
"N52 14.412 E10 35.864"
"N52 14.400 E10 35.776"
"N52 14.388 E10 35.768"
"N52 14.259 E10 35.728"
"N52 14.230 E10 35.751"
"N52 14.210 E10 35.784"
"N52 14.189 E10 35.793"
"N52 14.045 E10 35.782"
"N52 13.901 E10 35.771"
"N52 13.714 E10 35.758"
"N52 13.707 E10 35.732"
"N52 13.697 E10 35.502"
"N52 13.691 E10 35.362"
"N52 13.689 E10 35.323"
"N52 13.687 E10 35.276"
"N52 13.687 E10 35.252"
"N52 13.684 E10 35.193"
"N52 13.685 E10 35.162"
"N52 13.668 E10 35.089"
"N52 13.659 E10 35.079"
"N52 13.650 E10 35.076"
"N52 13.636 E10 35.083"
"N52 13.622 E10 35.097"
"N52 13.584 E10 35.122"
"N52 13.560 E10 35.158"
"N52 13.554 E10 35.216"
"N52 13.548 E10 35.226"
"N52 13.540 E10 35.233"
"N52 13.532 E10 35.239"
"N52 13.525 E10 35.243"
"N52 13.489 E10 35.254"
"N52 13.482 E10 35.260"
"N52 13.475 E10 35.268"
"N52 13.453 E10 35.289"
"N52 13.429 E10 35.325"
"N52 13.425 E10 35.337"
"N52 13.411 E10 35.357"
"N52 13.401 E10 35.382"
"N52 13.378 E10 35.396"
"N52 13.370 E10 35.400"
"N52 13.359 E10 35.433"
"N52 13.357 E10 35.455"
"N52 13.361 E10 35.481"
"N52 13.335 E10 35.540"
"N52 13.327 E10 35.539"
"N52 13.276 E10 35.527"
"N52 13.258 E10 35.526"
"N52 13.240 E10 35.524"
"N52 13.215 E10 35.522"
"N52 13.199 E10 35.515"
"N52 13.170 E10 35.512"
"N52 13.164 E10 35.509"
"N52 13.124 E10 35.496"
"N52 13.119 E10 35.489"
"N52 13.113 E10 35.468"
"N52 13.107 E10 35.450"
"N52 13.098 E10 35.421"
"N52 13.091 E10 35.399"
"N52 13.073 E10 35.352"
"N52 13.065 E10 35.330"
"N52 13.060 E10 35.313"
"N52 13.049 E10 35.285"
"N52 13.045 E10 35.268"
"N52 13.043 E10 35.257"
"N52 13.035 E10 35.239"
"N52 13.009 E10 35.188"
"N52 12.990 E10 35.119"
"N52 12.962 E10 35.064"
"N52 12.941 E10 35.004"
"N52 12.932 E10 34.983"
"N52 12.919 E10 34.947"
"N52 12.909 E10 34.919"
"N52 12.904 E10 34.902"
"N52 12.882 E10 34.843"
"N52 12.879 E10 34.832"
"N52 12.876 E10 34.819"
"N52 12.864 E10 34.791"
"N52 12.859 E10 34.781"
"N52 12.848 E10 34.753"
"N52 12.839 E10 34.735"
"N52 12.834 E10 34.718"
"N52 12.823 E10 34.691"
"N52 12.817 E10 34.673"
"N52 12.810 E10 34.654"
"N52 12.800 E10 34.628"
"N52 12.777 E10 34.574"
"N52 12.773 E10 34.562"
"N52 12.766 E10 34.543"
"N52 12.759 E10 34.522"
"N52 12.755 E10 34.513"
"N52 12.717 E10 34.483"
"N52 12.710 E10 34.485"
"N52 12.672 E10 34.479"
"N52 12.643 E10 34.465"
"N52 12.642 E10 34.413"
"N52 12.643 E10 34.399"
"N52 12.674 E10 34.342"
"N52 12.692 E10 34.339"
"N52 12.708 E10 34.332"
"N52 12.745 E10 34.338"
"N52 12.753 E10 34.340"
"N52 12.760 E10 34.341"
"N52 12.803 E10 34.374"
"N52 12.827 E10 34.363"
"N52 12.858 E10 34.342"
"N52 12.904 E10 34.366"
"N52 12.927 E10 34.420"
"N52 12.930 E10 34.429"
"N52 12.947 E10 34.458"
"N52 12.960 E10 34.477"
"N52 13.000 E10 34.501"
"N52 13.016 E10 34.499"
"N52 13.024 E10 34.497"
"N52 13.039 E10 34.487"
"N52 13.047 E10 34.481"
"N52 13.062 E10 34.472"
"N52 13.077 E10 34.465"
"N52 13.095 E10 34.462"
"N52 13.102 E10 34.461"
"N52 13.117 E10 34.456"
"N52 13.131 E10 34.455"
"N52 13.144 E10 34.465"
"N52 13.191 E10 34.470"
"N52 13.199 E10 34.465"
"N52 13.242 E10 34.486"
"N52 13.301 E10 34.513"
"N52 13.306 E10 34.521"
"N52 13.332 E10 34.522"
"N52 13.346 E10 34.514"
"N52 13.371 E10 34.528"
"N52 13.383 E10 34.541"
"N52 13.412 E10 34.589"
"N52 13.423 E10 34.594"
"N52 13.429 E10 34.598"
"N52 13.464 E10 34.621"
"N52 13.481 E10 34.629"
"N52 13.510 E10 34.642"
"N52 13.518 E10 34.643"
"N52 13.534 E10 34.656"
"N52 13.540 E10 34.665"
"N52 13.561 E10 34.682"
"N52 13.576 E10 34.730"
"N52 13.583 E10 34.756"
"N52 13.621 E10 34.824"
"N52 13.629 E10 34.818"
"N52 13.636 E10 34.814"
"N52 13.668 E10 34.790"
"N52 13.674 E10 34.785"
"N52 13.687 E10 34.773"
"N52 13.694 E10 34.769"
"N52 13.714 E10 34.751"
"N52 13.710 E10 34.701"
"N52 13.718 E10 34.618"
"N52 13.735 E10 34.566"
"N52 13.742 E10 34.524"
"N52 13.743 E10 34.493"
"N52 13.756 E10 34.408"
"N52 13.771 E10 34.351"
"N52 13.785 E10 34.349"
"N52 13.800 E10 34.348"
"N52 13.808 E10 34.304"
"N52 13.795 E10 34.232"
"N52 13.794 E10 34.221"
"N52 13.789 E10 34.196"
"N52 13.777 E10 34.134"
"N52 13.773 E10 34.120"
"N52 13.775 E10 34.087"
"N52 13.777 E10 34.075"
"N52 13.789 E10 34.043"
"N52 13.793 E10 34.033"
"N52 13.802 E10 34.018"
"N52 13.801 E10 33.988"
"N52 13.794 E10 33.989"
"N52 13.787 E10 33.989"
"N52 13.779 E10 33.969"
"N52 13.767 E10 33.958"
"N52 13.753 E10 33.953"
"N52 13.745 E10 33.949"
"N52 13.740 E10 33.917"
"N52 13.729 E10 33.884"
"N52 13.706 E10 33.857"
"N52 13.687 E10 33.835"
"N52 13.681 E10 33.825"
"N52 13.672 E10 33.805"
"N52 13.667 E10 33.793"
"N52 13.659 E10 33.770"
"N52 13.652 E10 33.748"
"N52 13.631 E10 33.705"
"N52 13.623 E10 33.683"
"N52 13.611 E10 33.640"
"N52 13.608 E10 33.618"
"N52 13.602 E10 33.586"
"N52 13.600 E10 33.511"
"N52 13.589 E10 33.489"
"N52 13.572 E10 33.472"
"N52 13.567 E10 33.465"
"N52 13.559 E10 33.434"
"N52 13.560 E10 33.422"
"N52 13.565 E10 33.383"
"N52 13.571 E10 33.338"
"N52 13.571 E10 33.321"
"N52 13.576 E10 33.291"
"N52 13.583 E10 33.251"
"N52 13.558 E10 33.216"
"N52 13.550 E10 33.211"
"N52 13.534 E10 33.201"
"N52 13.496 E10 33.166"
"N52 13.483 E10 33.153"
"N52 13.475 E10 33.149"
"N52 13.466 E10 33.144"
"N52 13.427 E10 33.118"
"N52 13.406 E10 33.106"
"N52 13.383 E10 33.088"
"N52 13.338 E10 33.048"
"N52 13.308 E10 33.044"
"N52 13.303 E10 33.071"
"N52 13.301 E10 33.087"
"N52 13.292 E10 33.127"
"N52 13.291 E10 33.137"
"N52 13.279 E10 33.177"
"N52 13.260 E10 33.299"
"N52 13.254 E10 33.329"
"N52 13.249 E10 33.392"
"N52 13.249 E10 33.421"
"N52 13.245 E10 33.505"
"N52 13.272 E10 33.557"
"N52 13.284 E10 33.575"
"N52 13.302 E10 33.606"
"N52 13.309 E10 33.616"
"N52 13.333 E10 33.632"
"N52 13.340 E10 33.637"
"N52 13.383 E10 33.671"
"N52 13.405 E10 33.679"
"N52 13.435 E10 33.675"
"N52 13.490 E10 33.658"
"N52 13.517 E10 33.667"
"N52 13.507 E10 33.683"
"N52 13.444 E10 33.808"
"N52 13.422 E10 33.841"
"N52 13.414 E10 33.851"
"N52 13.387 E10 33.879"
"N52 13.358 E10 33.890"
"N52 13.314 E10 33.899"
"N52 13.290 E10 33.879"
"N52 13.206 E10 33.757"
"N52 13.127 E10 33.639"
"N52 13.101 E10 33.611"
"N52 13.023 E10 33.500"
"N52 12.980 E10 33.465"
"N52 12.958 E10 33.460"
"N52 12.869 E10 33.458"
"N52 12.735 E10 33.455"
"N52 12.701 E10 33.455"
"N52 12.617 E10 33.453"
"N52 12.479 E10 33.439"
"N52 12.374 E10 33.427"
"N52 12.302 E10 33.419"
"N52 12.297 E10 33.401"
"N52 12.309 E10 33.375"
"N52 12.313 E10 33.363"
"N52 12.322 E10 33.341"
"N52 12.331 E10 33.312"
"N52 12.361 E10 33.234"
"N52 12.368 E10 33.206"
"N52 12.375 E10 33.182"
"N52 12.351 E10 33.150"
"N52 12.329 E10 33.136"
"N52 12.313 E10 33.131"
"N52 12.292 E10 33.115"
"N52 12.279 E10 33.102"
"N52 12.272 E10 33.096"
"N52 12.251 E10 33.083"
"N52 12.245 E10 33.077"
"N52 12.216 E10 33.062"
"N52 12.194 E10 33.045"
"N52 12.184 E10 32.988"
"N52 12.196 E10 32.949"
"N52 12.209 E10 32.914"
"N52 12.213 E10 32.901"
"N52 12.224 E10 32.873"
"N52 12.236 E10 32.825"
"N52 12.239 E10 32.809"
"N52 12.254 E10 32.765"
"N52 12.222 E10 32.735"
"N52 12.209 E10 32.722"
"N52 12.197 E10 32.708"
"N52 12.179 E10 32.690"
"N52 12.143 E10 32.666"
"N52 12.116 E10 32.648"
"N52 12.110 E10 32.642"
"N52 12.060 E10 32.607"
"N52 12.028 E10 32.583"
"N52 12.013 E10 32.565"
"N52 11.973 E10 32.527"
"N52 11.957 E10 32.512"
"N52 11.904 E10 32.461"
"N52 11.882 E10 32.451"
"N52 11.860 E10 32.439"
"N52 11.853 E10 32.437"
"N52 11.820 E10 32.407"
"N52 11.772 E10 32.387"
"N52 11.765 E10 32.385"
"N52 11.737 E10 32.379"
"N52 11.716 E10 32.369"
"N52 11.702 E10 32.361"
"N52 11.682 E10 32.337"
"N52 11.668 E10 32.325"
"N52 11.662 E10 32.320"
"N52 11.601 E10 32.263"
"N52 11.590 E10 32.252"
"N52 11.576 E10 32.234"
"N52 11.562 E10 32.221"
"N52 11.548 E10 32.207"
"N52 11.532 E10 32.195"
"N52 11.511 E10 32.178"
"N52 11.505 E10 32.172"
"N52 11.462 E10 32.132"
"N52 11.371 E10 32.047"
"N52 11.338 E10 32.022"
"N52 11.321 E10 31.999"
"N52 11.309 E10 31.967"
"N52 11.304 E10 31.934"
"N52 11.282 E10 31.816"
"N52 11.282 E10 31.801"
"N52 11.302 E10 31.793"
"N52 11.373 E10 31.765"
"N52 11.403 E10 31.755"
"N52 11.420 E10 31.785"
"N52 11.429 E10 31.847"
"N52 11.446 E10 31.838"
"N52 11.451 E10 31.832"
"N52 11.480 E10 31.804"
"N52 11.491 E10 31.789"
"N52 11.500 E10 31.773"
"N52 11.505 E10 31.751"
"N52 11.519 E10 31.738"
"N52 11.525 E10 31.733"
"N52 11.528 E10 31.690"
"N52 11.523 E10 31.662"
"N52 11.515 E10 31.596"
"N52 11.523 E10 31.551"
"N52 11.626 E10 31.468"
"N52 11.649 E10 31.460"
"N52 11.702 E10 31.452"
"N52 11.709 E10 31.447"
"N52 11.701 E10 31.414"
"N52 11.693 E10 31.405"
"N52 11.651 E10 31.359"
"N52 11.613 E10 31.322"
"N52 11.579 E10 31.291"
"N52 11.550 E10 31.266"
"N52 11.534 E10 31.251"
"N52 11.517 E10 31.237"
"N52 11.499 E10 31.229"
"N52 11.493 E10 31.183"
"N52 11.530 E10 31.194"
"N52 11.585 E10 31.252"
"N52 11.603 E10 31.271"
"N52 11.663 E10 31.327"
"N52 11.676 E10 31.339"
"N52 11.718 E10 31.375"
"N52 11.724 E10 31.381"
"N52 11.762 E10 31.415"
"N52 11.788 E10 31.437"
"N52 11.813 E10 31.440"
"N52 11.903 E10 31.426"
"N52 11.911 E10 31.425"
"N52 11.965 E10 31.417"
"N52 12.028 E10 31.407"
"N52 12.194 E10 31.383"
"N52 12.367 E10 31.360"
"N52 12.395 E10 31.356"
"N52 12.409 E10 31.357"
"N52 12.443 E10 31.353"
"N52 12.463 E10 31.341"
"N52 12.462 E10 31.331"
"N52 12.459 E10 31.321"
"N52 12.441 E10 31.263"
"N52 12.451 E10 31.246"
"N52 12.531 E10 31.212"
"N52 12.606 E10 31.159"
"N52 12.618 E10 31.140"
"N52 12.629 E10 31.121"
"N52 12.655 E10 31.065"
"N52 12.665 E10 31.021"
"N52 12.704 E10 30.854"
"N52 12.721 E10 30.789"
"N52 12.731 E10 30.766"
"N52 12.816 E10 30.570"
"N52 12.828 E10 30.550"
"N52 12.866 E10 30.506"
"N52 12.867 E10 30.519"
"N52 12.862 E10 30.526"
"N52 12.850 E10 30.590"
"N52 12.849 E10 30.630"
"N52 12.844 E10 30.668"
"N52 12.842 E10 30.680"
"N52 12.856 E10 30.678"
"N52 12.865 E10 30.578"
"N52 12.868 E10 30.553"
"N52 12.890 E10 30.521"
"N52 12.898 E10 30.518"
"N52 12.938 E10 30.481"
"N52 12.963 E10 30.489"
"N52 13.063 E10 30.540"
"N52 13.080 E10 30.546"
"N52 13.197 E10 30.586"
"N52 13.247 E10 30.591"
"N52 13.251 E10 30.569"
"N52 13.251 E10 30.560"
"N52 13.272 E10 30.560"
"N52 13.317 E10 30.592"
"N52 13.353 E10 30.640"
"N52 13.362 E10 30.657"
"N52 13.404 E10 30.756"
"N52 13.459 E10 30.838"
"N52 13.465 E10 30.843"
"N52 13.485 E10 30.855"
"N52 13.498 E10 30.857"
"N52 13.571 E10 30.855"
"N52 13.624 E10 30.864"
"N52 13.639 E10 30.878"
"N52 13.652 E10 30.890"
"N52 13.679 E10 30.908"
"N52 13.719 E10 30.952"
"N52 13.730 E10 30.969"
"N52 13.741 E10 30.987"
"N52 13.751 E10 31.008"
"N52 13.755 E10 31.019"
"N52 13.763 E10 31.055"
"N52 13.765 E10 31.068"
"N52 13.790 E10 31.119"
"N52 13.799 E10 31.123"
"N52 13.818 E10 31.128"
"N52 13.843 E10 31.117"
"N52 13.888 E10 31.090"
"N52 13.941 E10 31.064"
"N52 13.984 E10 31.062"
"N52 13.994 E10 31.071"
"N52 14.006 E10 31.086"
"N52 14.035 E10 31.097"
"N52 14.051 E10 31.099"
"N52 14.089 E10 31.113"
"N52 14.096 E10 31.112"
"N52 14.102 E10 31.148"
"N52 14.099 E10 31.171"
"N52 14.107 E10 31.205"
"N52 14.111 E10 31.217"
"N52 14.130 E10 31.236"
"N52 14.153 E10 31.247"
"N52 14.169 E10 31.249"
"N52 14.190 E10 31.250"
"N52 14.214 E10 31.261"
"N52 14.221 E10 31.261"
"N52 14.254 E10 31.309"
"N52 14.257 E10 31.322"
"N52 14.263 E10 31.347"
"N52 14.281 E10 31.379"
"N52 14.298 E10 31.407"
"N52 14.320 E10 31.413"
"N52 14.375 E10 31.425"
"N52 14.389 E10 31.432"
"N52 14.425 E10 31.450"
"N52 14.439 E10 31.452"
"N52 14.445 E10 31.451"
"N52 14.453 E10 31.450"
"N52 14.528 E10 31.420"
"N52 14.542 E10 31.406"
"N52 14.549 E10 31.399"
"N52 14.572 E10 31.382"
"N52 14.607 E10 31.353"
"N52 14.628 E10 31.344"
"N52 14.636 E10 31.339"
"N52 14.655 E10 31.321"
"N52 14.661 E10 31.313"
"N52 14.682 E10 31.312"
"N52 14.701 E10 31.310"
"N52 14.736 E10 31.281"
"N52 14.754 E10 31.302"
"N52 14.753 E10 31.342"
"N52 14.754 E10 31.367"
"N52 14.755 E10 31.392"
"N52 14.778 E10 31.432"
"N52 14.785 E10 31.435"
"N52 14.793 E10 31.438"
"N52 14.829 E10 31.412"
"N52 14.879 E10 31.433"
"N52 14.901 E10 31.462"
"N52 14.929 E10 31.503"
"N52 14.983 E10 31.527"
"N52 15.022 E10 31.516"
"N52 15.035 E10 31.507"
"N52 15.062 E10 31.479"
"N52 15.076 E10 31.467"
"N52 15.126 E10 31.474"
"N52 15.143 E10 31.466"
"N52 15.148 E10 31.457"
"N52 15.175 E10 31.463"
"N52 15.219 E10 31.432"
"N52 15.227 E10 31.425"
"N52 15.296 E10 31.388"
"N52 15.328 E10 31.391"
"N52 15.330 E10 31.400"
"N52 15.333 E10 31.410"
"N52 15.333 E10 31.432"
"N52 15.332 E10 31.481"
"N52 15.317 E10 31.551"
"N52 15.315 E10 31.584"
"N52 15.311 E10 31.670"
"N52 15.313 E10 31.680"
"N52 15.340 E10 31.691"
"N52 15.348 E10 31.691"
"N52 15.394 E10 31.678"
"N52 15.407 E10 31.713"
"N52 15.408 E10 31.746"
"N52 15.405 E10 31.759"
"N52 15.402 E10 31.813"
"N52 15.401 E10 31.825"
"N52 15.411 E10 31.859"
"N52 15.454 E10 31.884"
"N52 15.472 E10 31.888"
"N52 15.488 E10 31.906"
"N52 15.497 E10 31.934"
"N52 15.518 E10 31.964"
"N52 15.537 E10 31.999"
"N52 15.523 E10 32.044"
"N52 15.518 E10 32.054"
"N52 15.513 E10 32.063"
"N52 15.504 E10 32.083"
"N52 15.503 E10 32.105"
"N52 15.504 E10 32.116"
"N52 15.491 E10 32.142"


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. Dezember 2009)

Mancher findet schon den Treffpunkt nicht.

Was ist los mit euch? Es ist noch NICHT Frühjahr, auch wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Simmel (17. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt also doch weitere Überlebende der anspruchsvollen Schweinegrippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (17. Dezember 2009)

Das Gedränge hier wird langsam unangenehm.


----------



## Edith L. (19. Dezember 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch!
> 
> "N52 15.485 E10 32.402"
> ......
> "N52 15.491 E10 32.142"



Über den genauen Verlauf sollten wir bei Gelegenheit aber nochmal diskutieren!

Btw: Das userpic von bekloppte Inge......immer diese Ungeduld! Die Farbe hätte man bzw frau doch sparen können!


----------



## Simmel (20. Dezember 2009)

Ein Radladen in Braunschweig sucht laut Ausgabe der Braunschweiger Zeitung vom 19.12.2009 Mitarbeiter in Vollzeit und Teilzeit. Vielleicht gibts ja Interessenten hier im Forum. Er sollte unter anderem teamfähig und kundenorientiert sein.


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Dezember 2009)

Vermutlich erhöht langatmige odiöse.........Beredsamkeit die Chancen einer "Fest"anstellung?


----------



## Simmel (1. März 2010)

*MAL WIEDER NACH VORNE HOL...*

...kennt einer von euch nen guten........


----------



## Thalor (1. März 2010)

... Biergarten?


----------



## FlatterAugust (1. März 2010)

Kennt jemand schöne Touren um BS?


----------



## Edith L. (1. März 2010)

....auf Grundlagenpuls gesteuertes Training?


----------



## Simmel (2. März 2010)

so liebe Fans der BSCG...da wir ja das erste Highlight des Radsportjahres leider verpasst haben...indoor-cycling im Fitnesscenter mit liz. A-Trainer, hier nun ein paar weitere Termine mit Rennatmosphäre.

MTB-Marathon in Friedrichsbrunn 01.05.2010
MTB-Marathon in Altenau 30.05.2010 
MTB-Marathon in Clausthal-Zellerfeld 06.06.2010
MTB-Marathon in Biesenrode 20.06.2010 
MTB-Marathon in Braunlage 07.08.2010 
MTB-Marathon in Zierenberg 22.08.2010 
MTB-Marathon in Großalmerode/Bilstein 18.09.2010 

Bike-Arena-RTF in Gifhorn 13.06.2010
Papst-Clemens-Gedächtnis-Tour in Hornburg 03.07.2010
Ostfalen-RTF in Königslutter 21.08.2010

Nicht-Teilnahme und Ausreden werden nicht akzeptiert

Der Mittwochsstammtisch der BSCG wurde auf vielfachen Wunsch diese Woche auf Donnerstag verlegt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. März 2010)

Du bekommst die klammen Tretlager bis 01.05.20*10* klar?

Wenig Zeit für eine Grundüberholung im Maschinenraum.

Nächste Wintersaison melde ich mich für Spinning an. Kennt jemand einen guten Trainer in Braunschweig?

 Victory


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (2. März 2010)

die Tretlager krieg ich schon hin...2 Wochen Geheimtraining in Kuba im April


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. März 2010)

Verdammter Plankenwurm.


----------



## Edith L. (2. März 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> die Tretlager krieg ich schon hin...2 Wochen Geheimtraining in Kuba im April



Nichts geheim! Die Navy kennt sich mit der Blockade in diesen Gewässern schon aus!


----------



## Simmel (9. März 2010)

Woran erkennt man, daß der Winter eindeutig zu lang ist?.....wenn man sich nen Plattfuß auf der Rolle fährt...ich glaub`, ich spinne....unglaublich aber wahr.


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. März 2010)

War wohl die maximale Tragfähigkeit überschritten. Hat mit Winter nix zu tun.


----------



## Simmel (9. März 2010)

das kann natürlich sein....Muskeln sind ja schwerer als Fett....


----------



## Thalor (9. März 2010)

Ääääächt?
Ich hätt jätz gedacht nen Kilo Muskeln wär genauso schwär als wie nen Kilo Fätt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. März 2010)

Halluzinationen wiegen doppelt.


----------



## chick (9. März 2010)

> Ich hätt jätz gedacht nen Kilo Muskeln wär genauso schwär als wie nen Kilo Fätt.



Nää. Speckmuskeln sind schwärer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (9. März 2010)

Logisch, dass sind ja auch keine Fettmuskeln!


----------



## FlatterAugust (12. März 2010)

Es ist soweit! Wintersachen können in den Schrank. Diesmal endgültig. Der beste Wetterindikator aller Zeiten verliert die ersten Fellinseln. Untrügliches Zeichen für den nahenden Frühling.

Endlich keine Platten auf der Rolle mehr.

































........dafür kriechen auf Asphalt.

Ahoi


----------



## Thalor (12. März 2010)

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass Frau Holle hier auch mitliest...


----------



## FlatterAugust (12. März 2010)

Die Frau Holle, wie du die unzuverlässige Alte zu nennen pflegst, richtet sich seit jeher nach dem Fell der Huskies.


----------



## Simmel (16. März 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> so liebe Fans der BSCG...da wir ja das erste Highlight des Radsportjahres leider verpasst haben...indoor-cycling im Fitnesscenter mit liz. A-Trainer, hier nun ein paar weitere Termine mit Rennatmosphäre.
> 
> MTB-Marathon in Friedrichsbrunn 01.05.2010
> MTB-Marathon in Altenau 30.05.2010
> ...



Damit der böse, alte Mann noch Zeit hat an seiner Form zu arbeiten, hab ich mal veranlasst, daß der Marathon in Friedrichsbrunn erst am 13. Juni stattfindet

edit:

große Dienstbesprechung am Samstag, 27.03.2010 um 2000 MAZ im HQ am Bonker!!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. März 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> so liebe Fans der BSCG...da wir ja das erste Highlight des Radsportjahres leider *verpasst* haben...indoor-cycling im Fitnesscenter mit *liz. A-Trainer*, hier nun ein paar weitere Termine mit Rennatmosphäre.








Simmel schrieb:


> Damit der böse, alte Mann noch Zeit hat an seiner Form zu arbeiten, hab ich mal veranlasst, daß der Marathon in Friedrichsbrunn erst am 13. Juni stattfindet



Hat jemand noch die Bike "Träningspläne" fit für den Marathon in nur 12 Wochen? Vieviel Kg kann man in 12 Wochen maximal abnehmen bei Wasser ohne Brot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (18. März 2010)

Man könnte ja fast meinen die Leichtmatrosen von der BSCG seien unhöflich - in feindlichen Gewässern wildern und dann nicht mal grüßen. 
Aber ich vermute mal eher, dass diese stark abschüssige Straße einfach zu anspruchsvoll war, um ein gefahrloses Handheben zu erlauben


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. März 2010)

Da ich mich gerade fürchterlich (mit beinahe Todesfolge) lang gemacht hatte, auf einem Forstweg!!! wohlgemerkt (Zum Glück ist die wertvolle BSCG Sommeruniform heil geblieben), könntest du beinahe recht haben. Aber eben nur beinahe. Der Hauptgrund: ich war von dem überraschenden Anblick des Farb-Potbourris deines Designer Lieblings-Trikots kurzzeitig gelähmt. 

Wer hat denn mit dem Wetter nun recht behalten? Alter Pessimist.

Der Frühling fängt gut an: gestern nach 20 Seemeilen mit dem RR der Druckkörper der HR-Nabe gerissen, heute mit dem XII C  von einer Grundlosen Wasserrinne zu Poden gezchleudert.

Der Rat des Tune "Service-Mitarbeiters: Ich solle das Ersatzteil beim örtlichen Fachhandel bestellen; Wäre dann innerhalb zwei Wochen da.


----------



## Thalor (18. März 2010)

Im Alter lassen Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und Motorik stark nach 

Wie wär's mit diesem Unisport Kurs ?
Ist bestimmt viel weniger gefährlich und mit dem Kursleiter würdest Du dich auch blendend verstehen!
Bedenke: Fortschreitender Osteoporose erhöht die Bruchgefahr bei Stürzen ungemein.


----------



## Edith L. (18. März 2010)

Das scheitert bei dem am nichtvorhandenen Partner! 
Der pelzige Beistand zählt bei sowas nicht!


----------



## Simmel (19. März 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> ...(Zum Glück ist die wertvolle BSCG Sommeruniform heil geblieben)...




Sag bloß Du passt da jetzt schon rein?!?....NEID


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. März 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Im Alter lassen Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und Motorik stark nach



Aber nur wenn Reaktion und Motorik in jungen Jahren überhaupt vorhanden waren! 

Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang an die Boden-Luftakrobatik, die anläßlich einer Pratroillenfahrt in den Wolfsburger Küstengewässern anschaulich und einprägsam, ohne Rücksicht auf Leib und Leben des Protagonisten, vorgeführt wurde.

FT an Simmel: Elastan ist geduldig.


----------



## Simmel (19. März 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> ...ohne Rücksicht auf Leib und Leben des Protagonisten, vorgeführt wurde...




und vor allem...*ohne* Grund...aber mit Berührung selbigem...


----------



## Thalor (19. März 2010)

Wie beruhigend, dass der liebe Onkel Dr. Alzheimer euch bislang verschont hat. So könnt ihr vorerst noch auf Doping mit Ginseng & Co verzichten...



Simmel schrieb:


> und vor allem...*ohne* Grund...



... eine Sehhilfe scheint aber offensichtlich schon angebracht ...


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. März 2010)

Seeleute dopen nur mit RUM, Banause.

Selbst wenn man auf Lebensbündnis-Abschiedsfeiern nur billigen Fusel vorgesetzt bekommt.


----------



## Simmel (19. März 2010)

3jähriger Havana Club, billiger Fusel?!? Das einzige was ich mir vorwerfen lasse, daß ich nicht aus Schädeln serviert habe, bevorzugt dessen, diese Party gewidmet war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (20. März 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> *3jähriger* Havana Club, billiger Fusel?!? Das einzige was ich mir vorwerfen lasse, daß ich nicht aus Schädeln serviert habe, bevorzugt dessen, diese Party gewidmet war



Auf dem Transport gereift sozusagen.

Wie dem auch sei, davon abgehärtet werde ich heute mal Rotwein vom Aldi testen. Für 2,99 kann der nur gut sein.


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. März 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> *ohne* Grund...





Thalor schrieb:


> ... eine Seehilfe scheint aber offensichtlich schon angebracht ...



Du wilst uns ja wohl nicht ernsthaft weismachen, Balancierübungen - die Dreijährige schon im Schlaf beherrschen - seien ein Grund, so einen Lärm zu verursachen. 

@ HQ

Mi 1st. Luschenrunde 2010?


----------



## Simmel (23. März 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> @ HQ
> 
> Mi 1st. Luschenrunde 2010?



Ich für meinen Teil melde mich für mindestens diese Woche aus`m Funkkreis ab. Bin grad` beim Orthopäden meines Vertrauens in Behandlung. Vermutlich eine Vorwölbung im Lendenwirbelbereich...hoffe noch, das es nur eine Blockade ist...Die Krux ist, daß ich gerade dabei war den Dreck vom letzten Jahr von den Bikes zu wischen, als es ordentlich im Gebälk krachte


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. März 2010)

Eine "Vorwölbung" im Lendenbereich habe ich auch von Zeit zu Zeit. Das ist kein Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## Simmel (23. März 2010)

das letzte mal wohl, als der Postmann klingelte und Teile vom Bikeversand kamen, oder?


...von Lazarettbesuchen ist abzusehen.


----------



## Edith L. (24. März 2010)

Kaum ist die Tinte unter dem Kaperbrief der Freibeuterei trocken, muss man das Abwracken in Betracht ziehen! 
Wird wohl bald Zeit wieder in den sicheren Hafen eines castellos einzulaufen!


----------



## swidi (26. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen.
Mein 14 Jähriger Sohn sucht dringend gleich gesinnte zum Mountainbike fahren,in Braunschweig.
Er selbst fährt ein Cube Hardtrail.
Leider finden wir kein verein oder ähnliches.

Habt Ihr eine Idee?

Tx

LG

swidi


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. März 2010)

Radsportvereine gibt es genug in BS. Nur leider keinen den ich einem Vierzehnjährigen  der Mountainbiken will,  mit ruhigem Gewissen empfehlen könnte.


----------



## jaamaa (28. März 2010)

Was fährt er denn? CC/Touren? Ansonsten stehen die Kids in dem Alter stehen ja mehr auf Dirt oder Freeride/DH. Da soll ja am Nussberg was los sein.

Bei CC wird es in der Altersklasse etwas schwieriger. Da stehen wohl mehr die Väter in der Pflicht die Kids mitzuziehen. Das wichtigste ist hier, besonders wenn man in der Gruppe fährt, dass besonders diese die altersentsprechende Leistungfähigkeit des Schwächsten berücksichtigt. Das haben halt noch nicht alle begriffen und spulen dann ihr Egoprogramm ab. Da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass ein junger MTBler nach solch einer Tour die Lust daran verliert.

Also entweder soll er hier im Forum Leute suchen oder evtl. mal mit uns ganz easy in SZ fahren.

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (28. März 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist hier, besonders wenn man in der Gruppe fährt, *dass besonders diese die altersentsprechende Leistungfähigkeit des Schwächsten berücksichtigt*.
> 
> .



Genau. Es ist für Vierzehnjährige nicht sonderlich erheiternd, und trainingsmethodisch wenig effektiv, im CC-Kriechgang stundenlang zwischen alternden Egomanen rumzueiern.


----------



## Simmel (28. März 2010)

Zitat

.....ein bißchen mehr Menschlichkeit hier hinten...

Zitat Ende


----------



## swidi (28. März 2010)

Hi,



jaamaa schrieb:


> Was fährt er denn? CC/Touren?
> Also entweder soll er hier im Forum Leute suchen oder evtl. mal mit uns ganz easy in SZ fahren.
> 
> .




Also, er hat mal angefangen mit Kinder Marathons.Mittlerweile habe ich ihn ein Cube Hardtrail gekauft,das er jedoch sehr selten fährt,eben wegen "Motivationsmangel".
Ein Junge in seinem Alter wünscht sich natürlich gerne Gesellschaft.Ich denke es ist ihm egal was er fährt,hauptsache fahren.

Hier im Forum haben wir noch keinen gefunden.Wo fährt Ihr in SZ und wer sein ihr?

LG

swidi


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. März 2010)

swidi schrieb:


> Hier im Forum haben wir noch keinen gefunden.Wo fährt Ihr in SZ und wer sein ihr?
> 
> LG
> 
> swidi





Wenn du nicht zu der freundlichen Dame gehörst, die ich kürzlich am *O**B*erbefehlshaber Hoffmann FORSCHUNGSFLUGHAFEN gesprochen habe, dann seid ihr schon zwei. 

Ich denke es ist im Interesse der jungen Biker und der BSCG, zu verhindern, dass sie Victory i2 zum Opfer fallen.


----------



## Simmel (29. März 2010)

.


----------



## Simmel (29. März 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist im Interesse der jungen Biker und der BSCG, zu verhindern, dass sie Victory i2 zum Opfer fallen.



...aus der entsprechenden Abteilung der BSCG wurde mir berichtet, daß direkt in unmittelbarer Nähe 2 Schläfer plaziert wurden, um dies zu verhindern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swidi (29. März 2010)

??


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. März 2010)

!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. März 2010)

Also, ich fahre in ca. einer Stunde eine kleine Runde. Da könnte er z. B. mit.
Ahoi


----------



## Thalor (30. März 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Also, ich fahre in ca. einer Stunde eine kleine Runde. Da könnte er z. B. mit.



Nanu?
Hat Deine Empfehlung schon keine Gültigkeit mehr? 



FlatterAugust schrieb:


> stundenlang zwischen alternden Egomanen rumzueiern.


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. März 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Nanu?
> Hat Deine Empfehlung schon keine Gültigkeit mehr?



Willst wieder mitspielen?


----------



## Thalor (30. März 2010)

Von mir war ja nicht die Rede.


----------



## Simmel (30. März 2010)

@antonk

Du hast Feldpost


----------



## jaamaa (5. April 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Genau. Es ist für Vierzehnjährige nicht sonderlich erheiternd, und trainingsmethodisch wenig effektiv, im CC-Kriechgang stundenlang zwischen alternden Egomanen rumzueiern.



Sooo, habe mir bezüglich deiner Aussage die letzten Tage mal richtig Gedanken gemacht. Ich hatte eh schon seit längerem das Gefühl, er würde nur so tun, als ob er beim Uphill schwächelt.

Deshalb habe ich ihn letzmalig motiviert einen Thread für "the next bike generation" zu eröffnen. Da können Sie sich dann austauschen. Ich werde zwischenzeitlich schon mal über die Anschaffung einer Golfausrüstung nachdenken.


.


----------



## Edith L. (6. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich ihn letzmalig motiviert einen Thread für "the next bike generation" zu eröffnen. Da können Sie sich dann austauschen.
> .



Gute idee!


----------



## Simmel (7. April 2010)

heute Jamaika, 1900?! Can, Castello und ich sind auf jedenfall da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (7. April 2010)

Huch! Das ist ja schon heute. Wir kommen aber; auch wenn man für den Preis meiner zwei Drinks inzwischen manch nobles Einfamilienhäuschen erwerben könnte.


----------



## Der B (8. April 2010)

Moin, moin und Ahoi!

Da hol mich der Klabauterman! Ist euch das nicht klar beim Elmsfeuer? Der 14 Jährige macht euch alten Seebären doch nass!!! Lasst das lieber, sonst stürzt das "Egoprogramm" wieder ab.




@Flatter: Flaschenpost


----------



## Thalor (8. April 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> auch wenn man für den Preis meiner zwei Drinks inzwischen manch nobles Einfamilienhäuschen erwerben könnte.





Ist in der unscheinbar anmutenden braunen Brühe der Monats-Vorrat an Koks aufgelöst?

Oder dachtest Du an ein derartiges Objekt?






Aber gib acht, daß bei Kauf die Grundschuld gelöscht wird


----------



## Der B (8. April 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Oder dachtest Du an ein derartiges Objekt?




Wieso? Verkaufts Du jetzt schon dein Eigenheim? Das es so schlimm um dich steht tz, tz, tz... wer hätte das gedacht?


----------



## Thalor (8. April 2010)

Qualitätswohnraum von Gagfah gibt's zwar auch in BS, aber keine Sorge, es betrifft mich nicht. Trotzdem weiss ich Deine Anteilnahme sehr zu schätzen!


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. April 2010)

Erstaunlich! Einsturzgefahr quasi über Nacht. Vorher hat keiner was bemerkt? 

Ich plädiere für die Auflösung von Braunschweig. Bevor noch was passiert.

Simmel, du hast Post.


----------



## Der B (8. April 2010)

Wer liest eigentlich die Nachrichten vom November letzten Jahres?
Darf man den als "von Vorgestern" bezeichnen oder wäre das eine Beleidigung von altmodischen Menschen?
Und überhaupt, wer tummelt sich hier schon wieder???

Antworten auf diese und andere Fragen die die Welt nicht braucht nur HIER!

In diesem Simme... Ahoi

@Sinnel: Flaschenpost


----------



## Simmel (9. April 2010)

@DerB

Du solltest deine Tastatur mal wieder richtig zusammenbauen


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. April 2010)

....oder weniger rauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (9. April 2010)

@Der B

meinst du das Trägerschiff, welches auf den Namen 04328 getauft ist? Verdammt...ich hab schon ein ganz feuchtes Höschen. Ne Hafenrundfahrt muss morgen zeitlich noch drin sein...


----------



## Der B (9. April 2010)

Jetzt wo du es sagst....


Na ja im auseinander- und zusammenbauen übe ich mich zur Zeit des öfteren ... manchmal bleibt auch einen Schraube übrig.... hmmmm...

Hafenrundfahrt fällt mit Sicherheit aus. Nicht weil Schrauben fehlen würden, sondern weil das U-04328 im Trockendock liegt und vollkommen abgetakelt ist. 

Hafenrundfahrt erst wieder 2012! (hab so wenig Zeit zum Schrauben)


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. April 2010)

Der B schrieb:


> (hab so wenig Zeit zum Schrauben)



Ich kenne da welche, die machen auch Werkstatt.


----------



## Der B (11. April 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich kenne da welche, die machen auch Werkstatt.



Ich habe mir erlaubt ein wenig über diese Aussage zu sinnieren... Bin zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen!

Ist das ein Angebot oder soll ich meinen Schatz in die Hände eines der vielen möchtegern-Schraubern geben die dann doch alle Erwartungen übertreffen und NIX hinkriegen????


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. April 2010)

Befrag Simmel, wenn er zurück kommt, zu dem tieferen Sinn dieses kürzlich neu entstandenen Klassikers. Aus der Rubrik: Ali Laber und die vierzig Zuhörer.

Dienstanzug "Kleiner Sehhund" wohlbehalten angekommen?


----------



## Der B (13. April 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Dienstanzug "Kleiner Sehhund" wohlbehalten angekommen?



Sicher und wohlbehalten! 

Status vom Horn-Unterdeck-Kutter: Habe begonnen die Vorderaches zu montieren!!! *SPAßHAB*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (13. April 2010)

Viel Spaß. Das macht zumindest einen schlanken Oberarm. Nicht dass am Ende die Uniform zu eng wird.

Habe mir jetzt auch ein Ami-Schiff für schöne bergab Touren zugelegt. Das "Hirn" fand ich allerdings verzichtbar.


----------



## jaamaa (13. April 2010)

Dachte eigentlich, als Norddeutscher Jung würde auch ich das maritime Geschnack dieses Threads verstehen. Dem ist aber nicht so .


Trotzdem muß ich hier noch mal reinquaken:


swidi schrieb:


> wegen "Motivationsmangel".
> Ein Junge in seinem Alter wünscht sich natürlich gerne Gesellschaft.



@swidi
Da ich ja, motiviert durch deinen Hilferuf bezüglich der gravierenden  Motivationslosigkeit deines Filius aufgrund mangelnder Gesellschaft Gleichaltriger , meinen nicht ganz so motivationsarmen Filius nach langer Überzeugungsarbeit dazu motivieren konnte einen eigenen  u18 Motivationslosen Thread zu eröffnen, habe ich oder besser gesagt, hat er eigentlich mal auf eine Antwort gewartet. 

Es ist halt nicht sonderlich erheiternd, wenn man sich aufrafft um evtl. etwas anzuleiern und dann doch allein da steht. Aber anscheinend hat die doch oft unterschätzte Macht der Motivationslosigkeit gesiegt.


----------



## Thalor (14. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend hat die doch oft unterschätzte Macht der Motivationslosigkeit gesiegt.



Bewahrheitet sich ständig - nicht nur bei gewissen Filii.


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. April 2010)

Wirklich Radfahren schreckt eben viele ab. Die Erfahrung haben wir hier schon oft machen müssen. Mächtige Weltanschauungsschlachten es gegeben hat hier.


----------



## Der B (14. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Dachte eigentlich, als Norddeutscher Jung würde auch ich das maritime Geschnack dieses Threads verstehen. Dem ist aber nicht so .



Das braucht Übung, nicht einen Gäähn-defekt 

@FlatterAugust: Quasi einen Bügelfalter


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Dachte eigentlich, als Norddeutscher Jung würde auch ich das maritime Geschnack dieses Threads verstehen. Dem ist aber nicht so .



Ohne anständige dechiffrier Hart-und Software (Enigma) geht da schon mal gar nichts.

Im Sinne der BSCG Qualitätssicherung, ist Norddeutscher Jung ja nun nicht wirklich eine relevante Qualifikation.



Der B schrieb:


> Bügelfalter


----------



## jaamaa (14. April 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Im Sinne der BSCG Qualitätssicherung, ist Norddeutscher Jung ja nun  nicht wirklich eine relevante Qualifikation.



Gut, akzeptiert. 
QM ist in der heutigen Zeit natürlich ein Muss. Ich könnte mich jedoch im Rahmen eines Qualitätsmanagement nach ISI 9001 zertifizieren lassen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. April 2010)

Wenn unser KaLeunt von Feindfahrt in kubanischen Gewässern unversehrt zurückkehren sollte, findet sich sicher Gelegenheit - auf gemeinsamer Patrouillenfahrt - deinem eklatanten Defizit bz. Maritimer Grundbegriffe abzuhelfen.
Ahoi


----------



## Der B (15. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ... ISI 9001 ...



Damit kommst Du hier nicht weit! 

Bevor es los geht musst Du dich erstmal ISO 22282 zertifizieren lassen!


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. April 2010)

Ich bin nach IS 2000 zertifiziert. Gilt das auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der B (16. April 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich bin nach IS 2000 zertifiziert. Gilt das auch?



Alter oder neuer?


----------



## Der B (19. April 2010)

Mich deucht das Wetter war zu gut am vergangenen Wochenende!?


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. April 2010)

Ich war zu faul. Fahre jetzt.


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2010)

*Moin, wie wär's denn mal damit!* 





​


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. April 2010)

Ist das ne echte MTB-Tour; oder doch eher für Bierwänste?


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ist das ne echte MTB-Tour; oder doch eher für Bierwänste?


Tja, was soll ich sagen! 
Ist schon alles echt, nicht so'n nachgemachter China-Krams. Wird schon ordentlich gefahren, jedoch steht der Spaß auf den Trails im Vordergrund. 
Aber einige Bierwänste, zumindest die ersten Ansätze davon, werden auch dabei sein. Wenn man 3-4 Stunden biken kann, ist das aber alles kein Problem. Fertig sind hinterher sowieso alle.

Ich steh das eigentlich auch nur wegen dem anschließenden Verzehr von einer Currywurst mit Pommes rot-weiß durch .


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. April 2010)

Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Ich will mich schon seit langem mal wieder nach SZ quälen. Wenn nur diese öde Anfahrt nicht wäre.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (25. April 2010)

Unfalll mit Fahrerflucht. 

http://www.velomobilforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=23243

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Z3 mit kaputtem rechten Kotflügel gesehen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. April 2010)

Bei mir in der Garage steht einer. Zufälligerweise mit zerdepperten Kotflügel. Seltsam? Ich habe nichts bemerkt von einem Unfall.

Was ich nicht verstehe: warum hat der Typ nicht sofort die Polizei verständigt? Möglicherweise hätte man den Z3-Fahrer schon längst. 

Wobei ich gar nicht erst versuchen will, einen Liegeradfahrer zu verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jutti3000 (25. April 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: warum hat der Typ nicht sofort die Polizei verständigt? Möglicherweise hätte man den Z3-Fahrer schon längst.



Hat er


FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Wobei ich gar nicht erst versuchen will, einen Liegeradfahrer zu verstehen.


----------



## jaamaa (25. April 2010)

Jutti3000 schrieb:


> Hat er


Woher weißt du das?



FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Wobei ich gar nicht erst versuchen will, einen *Liegeradfahrer* zu verstehen.


Und das schon in dem zarten Alter!


----------



## Wolfsburger (26. April 2010)

nabend...

bin neu hier... und auf der suche nach ein paar gleich gesinnten da bin ich doch hier richtig oder??


----------



## Simmel (27. April 2010)

...die cubanische Lifeguard nach erfolgreicher Missionierung durch die BSCG...




...anschließende Fortsetzung der bisherigen heiligen Schrift...




...und neuer Deklarierung des Weihwassers


----------



## jaamaa (27. April 2010)

Abgefahrene Aktion! 

Obwohl sich die Damen wahrscheinlich lieber ein Gruppenfoto ohne Transparent gewünscht hätten.


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Abgefahrene Aktion!
> 
> Obwohl sich die Damen wahrscheinlich lieber ein Gruppenfoto ohne Transparent gewünscht hätten.



Einfach aussagekräftige Bewerbungsfotos an die Personalabteilung der BSCG; da läßt sich sicher was machen.

@ Simmel

Leidlich zufrieden.

Willkommen im Heimathafen. Befürchtete schon Eyjafjallajoküll schickt dich zu den Fischen.

Morgen (heute) Einsatzbesprechung auf Jamaika? 1900 GDZ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsburger (28. April 2010)

mal so ne kleine frage nebenbei 

Was ist BSCG???


----------



## Simmel (28. April 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Leidlich zufrieden.
> 
> Morgen (heute) Einsatzbesprechung auf Jamaika? 1900 GDZ?



Fidel wollte nicht mit drauf aufs Foto...


1900 Jamaika haben wir auch aufm Zettel, wollte aber auch 1200 mit dem RR ne Patrouillenfahrt unternehmen. Bist mit dabei?


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. April 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> Fidel wollte nicht mit drauf aufs Foto...



Ist zur Zeit ja etwas unpäßlich. Dafür sind seine Leute um so besser drauf, wie man sieht.



Simmel schrieb:


> ..... wollte aber auch 1200 mit dem RR ne Patrouillenfahrt unternehmen. Bist mit dabei?



Mit meinem ****** (von der Body-Geometrie-Behörde zensiert)? Na gut, auf deine Verantwortung. Wo treffen wir uns? Mein  Bordfunk ist ausgefallen.

So, das Beste zum Schluß:



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> mal so ne kleine frage nebenbei
> 
> Was ist BSCG???


----------



## Simmel (28. April 2010)

ich hol dich zu Hause ab


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. April 2010)

Ok.


----------



## antonk (28. April 2010)

Escortservice zu dieser Uhrzeit? -dekadent.

Dieser Wochentag liegt für mich recht ungünstig - aber:

Auch nach der Zeitumstellung ist noch Mittwoch! Vilelleicht orientieren sich die Herren mal an althergebrachten Dienstplänen. Das sorgt für Sicherheit auf den Schiffahrtswegen!


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. April 2010)

Sieh mal weiter oben (1st. Mai). Wie wäre es für den Anfang damit? Allerdings sehr weite Anreise für das Lazarett-Schiff.


----------



## Simmel (28. April 2010)

antonk schrieb:


> Vilelleicht orientieren sich die Herren mal an althergebrachten Dienstplänen. Das sorgt für Sicherheit auf den Schiffahrtswegen!



eine Abordnung der BSCG (UnsUwe, Hightower und Can) finden sich 1700 an der Stadthalle ein. Flatter, Castello und ich stoßen gegen 1900 im Jamaika dazu.


----------



## Wolfsburger (28. April 2010)

also ich vermute jetzt einfach mal das BSCG ein rettungschwimmer verein ist???

Wie siehtn das aus mit der Maibocktour ???
fährt da wer hin???


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. April 2010)

Ich werde wohl fahren.  Entscheide das aber spontan. Ist ja noch ne Weile hin.








Rette sich wer kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Allerdings sehr weite Anreise für das Lazarett-Schiff.



Naja!
Mit dem Schiff bis zum Stichkanal und dort ankern. Über Land sind es dann noch ca. 8km.


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Naja!
> Über Land sind es dann noch ca. 8km.



Die sind dann aber übelste Ödnis. 

Ja ich weiß das es Schleichwege gibt.


----------



## Der B (29. April 2010)

Zwei Schätze... und das auf einer Karte!!!! Total Klasse!!!!!


----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Die sind dann aber übelste Ödnis.
> 
> Ja ich weiß das es Schleichwege gibt.



Allerübelst!!! 

Aber in den Köpfen von so manchen Politikern trotzdem immer noch attraktiv genug, um es bis in die Ratssitzungen der Stadt zu schaffen.

.


----------



## Der B (29. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> bla, bla, bla...Politiker...bla, bla ...Ratssitzungen ...



Sitzungsgeld????


----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wieviele haben sich bisher bei dir für Samstag angemeldet?



So, habe mal durchgezählt. 

waldhase + Friend --- 2
Marc1111 ----------- 1
oxysept ------------- 1
jaamaa -------------- 1
schnitzlwirt ---------- 1 ?
wolfsburger ---------- 1 ?
BSCG  --------------- 1 ?

........................?

.


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. April 2010)

Melde mich gehorsamst zurück an Bord, Herr Kaleu.

Starke feindeliche Kräfte unterwegs. Erlaube mir deshalb vorzuschlagen, Operationsgebiet unter Wasser anzulaufen (MTB).

Kurs NO, Planquadrat WOB 00. Auslaufen für 1400 GDZ geplant. Boot muß noch Versorgungslast bunkern.


Wer ist denn ............? . ?


----------



## Simmel (30. April 2010)

Verdammt, verdammt! Ich mache kaum noch Fahrt über Grund. An das Geleit komme ich nicht ran. Gute Fahrt und Fette Beute! 

Habe auch nen Befehl von ganz oben bekommen. KaLeu-Spruch. Mir wurde ein anderes Planquadrat zugewiesen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. April 2010)

Lusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der B (30. April 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> Verdammt, verdammt...Habe nen Befehl von ganz oben bekommen....



Nie um eine Ausrede verlegen!


----------



## Simmel (30. April 2010)

Ausserdem hab ich nen Heckschaden...und die Kurbelwelle hat auch einen wegbekommen. Liege in der Werft. Dienst auf Stube ist angesagt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. April 2010)

Der B schrieb:


> Nie um eine Ausrede verlegen!



Der Arme hat Rücken. Und Popo. Der Net-Doctor muß her.

Unglaublich, mein Verschleiß an Bikern.


----------



## Simmel (30. April 2010)

...und Knie...aber da frag ich lieber mal Fetzi...


----------



## Der B (30. April 2010)

So, Mailde mich ab für heute!

Werde bevor der Huricane hier ist, den Fluß wieder Stromaufwärts fahren und kurs gen Heimathafen setzen. 

Da der Admiral in feindlichen Gewässern auf Feindfahrt ist, werde ich in der Werft die Schraube das Kreutzers zusammensetzen und mit der Montage beginnen.

Ahoi


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. April 2010)

Ich habe auch kurzfristig umdisponiert: werde das Dickschiff ins Trockendock verholen und dem vorderen Wellenbrecher  mal Manieren beizubringen.

Anschließend Prüfungstauchen mit dem Obersehhund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (30. April 2010)

@derB
...und dabei Ubootfeeling geniessen...aber mit genug Vaseline wirst Du dich auch bis in den hinteren Bereich deiner Werft durchwurschteln.


----------



## Simmel (3. Mai 2010)

@Flatter

wieso fährt der Kollege Simmel dieses Jahr nicht mehr? Morgen vielleicht?! Wenn die Wetterlage ein Auslaufen erlaubt, bin ich ab Mittag im Operationsgebiet.


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Mai 2010)

Du bist  doch dieses Jahr jetzt schon zweimal gefahren? 

Morgen werde ich nicht vor 1400 GdZ wegkommen. Wenn dir das nicht zu spät ist?


----------



## Simmel (3. Mai 2010)

okay, 1400 mit RR bei dir.


----------



## Simmel (4. Mai 2010)

@Flatter

Morgen 1200 Abfahrt mit RR bei dir? Soll ja sonnig sein...aber kalt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. Mai 2010)

Ok.


----------



## Simmel (5. Mai 2010)

@Flatter

Wird ja wohl morgen Schietwetter laut Vorhersage...das müssen wir dann wohl erstmal abwettern. War ja heut schon kalt genug

Ahoi


----------



## FlatterAugust (6. Mai 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> ..abwettern..



Ah! Wir haben dieselbe Sendung gesehen.

Sind wir gestern wirklich 300 Km gefahren?


----------



## Simmel (6. Mai 2010)




----------



## FlatterAugust (7. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der B (7. Mai 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...hinteren Bereich deiner Werft durchwurschteln...



Mailde, Mission erfolgreich+++STOP+++
Schraube Zusammengesetzt+++STOP+++
Montage Heute+++STOP+++
._._.


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Mai 2010)




----------



## Simmel (20. Mai 2010)

Samstag Testspiel!

Wir nutzen Samstag das Championsleague-Endspiel zum Testspiel für die WM 2010. Wir wollen mal schauen ob wir noch grillen können und gleichzeitig Biertrinken. Also....Samstag ab 1500 am Bonker wird der Grill angeschmissen. Essen bringt jeder selber mit, Getränke sind vor Ort (Umlage). Wir bauen unsere Großleinwand und den Beamer auf. 

bis dann


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Mai 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> Also....Samstag ab 1500 am Bonker wird der Grill angeschmissen.



Ob bis dahin der Schnee weggetaut ist? Wie ist es mit warmen Wolldecken; werden die gestellt?


----------



## Thalor (20. Mai 2010)

Und Heizpilze!
Für die ist auch gesorgt?


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Mai 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Und Heizpilze!



Kinderkram.

Wir zünden Autos an.


----------



## Simmel (20. Mai 2010)

...oder Euros.


----------



## Thalor (20. Mai 2010)

Hast Du genug davon, dass der Heizwert den ganzen Abend wärmt?


----------



## Simmel (23. Mai 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> Samstag Testspiel!
> 
> Wir nutzen Samstag das Championsleague-Endspiel zum Testspiel für die WM 2010. Wir wollen mal schauen ob wir noch grillen können und gleichzeitig Biertrinken. Also....Samstag ab 1500 am Bonker wird der Grill angeschmissen. Essen bringt jeder selber mit, Getränke sind vor Ort (Umlage). Wir bauen unsere Großleinwand und den Beamer auf.
> 
> bis dann



Generalprobe bestanden! Mit 26 Fußballfans und Nicht-Fußballfans war es gestern bis auf das Endergebnis eine gelungene Veranstaltung! Die Technik funktionierte, der Grill lief auf Hochtouren und der Kühlschrank war immer randvoll mit kühlem Nass. Ich denke zur WM können wir das aber noch toppen

Ahoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (28. Mai 2010)

Fährt irgendjemand aus BS nach Altenau?


----------



## Der B (11. Juni 2010)

So, bin dann mal wieder da von der längeren Tauchfahrt.

Habe die südlichste Basis der BSCG eröffnet. Für den kommenden Herbst habe ich ein Trainingslager vorzuschlagen. In eben jener Basis.
K(l)oordinaten: 43°18'17.89,16°.67'39.63

Näheres per Flaschenpost


----------



## Simmel (12. Juni 2010)

Bist Du wahnsinnig!!! Weisst Du, was das bedeutet? GIBRALTAR


----------



## FlatterAugust (13. Juni 2010)

Der B schrieb:


> Für den kommenden Herbst habe ich ein Trainingslager vorzuschlagen. In eben jener Basis.
> K(l)oordinaten: 43°18'17.89,16°.67'39.63
> 
> Näheres per Flaschenpost



Nie war die Gelegenheit für Paukenschlag II günstiger. Die ganze Welt würde uns zu Füßen liegen.


----------



## Der B (14. Juni 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> Bist Du wahnsinnig!!! Weisst Du, was das bedeutet? GIBRALTAR



Erinnert mich daran Simmel nicht an das Ruder zu lassen  UND der Kartenraum wird ab jetzt vom Wachhabenden abgeschlossen!!! 

nun zu den Infos: War 8 Tage auf Schleichfahrt und habe bei besagten Koordinaten Trails gesichtet. 
Terrain: Felsig, Single-Trailig und STEIL (ergo nichts für Landratten oder Süßwasser-Matrosen).
Distanz vom Heimathafen ca. 810 SM
Kapazität der Basis: 5+4


----------



## Simmel (14. Juni 2010)

Mit Gibraltar meine ich nicht den Zielort...ich meine damit, das wir nur mit viel Vaseline dort duchkommen um zum Zielort zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (14. Juni 2010)

"Gibraltar? Das ist so eng, wie 'ne Jungfrau! Da können wir unser'n Kahn mit Vaseline einschmieren, wenn wir da durchwollen..."


----------



## Simmel (14. Juni 2010)

Das ist mir zu heiß...ich geh in Vigo von Bord


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Juni 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> viel Vaseline



Bist du unter die FDP Wähler geraten?


----------



## Edith L. (15. Juni 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu heiß...ich geh in Vigo von Bord


Ich geb dir noch die Feldpost für die Liebste mit!


----------



## Simmel (15. Juni 2010)

die aus`m Blumenladen?!........Francoise.....säusel....


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. Juni 2010)

Funkdisziplin bitte!


----------



## Simmel (15. Juni 2010)

pfffffffff.....


----------



## Der B (18. Juni 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> pfffffffff.....



Na? Pfeifst aus dem letzten Loch?

09.09. - 14.09. Kampffahrt in voller Flottenstärke?


----------



## Simmel (18. Juni 2010)

Der B schrieb:


> 09.09. - 14.09. Kampffahrt in voller Flottenstärke?



da wir (castello + ich) grad dabei sind einen neuen Heimathafen für die BSCG einzurichten werdet ihr mit uns nicht nicht rechnen können.


----------



## Der B (22. Juni 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> da wir (castello + ich) grad dabei sind einen neuen Heimathafen für die BSCG einzurichten werdet ihr mit uns nicht nicht rechnen können.



Gut. Allein werde ich auch nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Juni 2010)

Der B schrieb:


> Gut. Allein werde ich auch nicht fahren.



 Wieso allein?


----------



## Der B (23. Juni 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Wieso allein?



Ja, wieso eigentlich allein? Keiner redet von allein!!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. Juni 2010)

Der B schrieb:


> Gut. *Allein *werde ich auch nicht fahren.





Der B schrieb:


> Ja, wieso eigentlich allein? Keiner redet von allein!!!



Kannst du mir von dem Zeug  was abgeben?


----------



## Edith L. (25. Juni 2010)

Der B niemals allein von zuhause wech, wa?

Morgen geht es in den Harz!


----------



## TG333 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Braunschweiger,

ich bin seit kurzem neu in der Stadt und versuch mich gerade biketechnisch zu integrieren  Die Trails am Nußberg hab ich schon gefunden und ich frag mich, wer für den Bau verantwortlich ist? Wo und wen fragt, wer schaufeln möchte? Ich würd mich auch freuen falls ihr noch weitere Spots mit ´nem Pumptrack, Dirts oder sogar BMX/4X kennt und die mit mir teilen mögt.

Gruß


----------



## Der B (21. Juli 2010)

TG333 schrieb:


> ich frag mich, wer für den Bau verantwortlich ist? Wo und wen fragt, wer schaufeln möchte? Gruß



Hört sich an als ob unser verehrter OB unter die Biker gegangen sei!!!!



TG333 schrieb:


> Ich würd mich auch freuen falls ihr noch weitere Spots ...kennt und die mit mir teilen mögt.



Stecken werden nicht geteilt  !!!!Die sind für alle da!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. Juli 2010)

Außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten wird sowieso nicht gebuddelt.

@  Der B

Denkst du bitte an die Paletten? Ich habe bei dem Wetter keinen Bock auf Holz hacken.


----------



## Der B (26. Juli 2010)

flatteraugust schrieb:


> paletten



pn


----------



## Der B (28. Juli 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> ...Holz hacken...



@All: Wollen wir am kommenden WE in den Wald? 

Manöver "kleine Kreutzfahrt" bei halber fahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Juli 2010)

Ja.

Großkampfschiff oder Hafenbarkasse?


----------



## Der B (28. Juli 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Großkampfschiff oder Hafenbarkasse?



Weder noch! Ich dachte an das Patroullienboot!!! 
Leider ohne Kreutzer Unterstützung  der steht immer noch in der Werft... allerdings sieht der Bug schon wieder hochseetauglich aus! Muss bald mal die Bordwände machen lassen, dann die Strom Geschichte und die Kajüte...fertig  

Stapellauf ist dann im Sommer... nur das Jahr steht noch nicht fest!


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Juli 2010)

Ja ja, die großen Boote.


----------



## Der B (9. August 2010)

Ach war das schön in BS! Habe die große Parkrunde gedreht: _Bürger, Prinzen, Insel, Theater, Ringgleis_ und wieder zurück!

Nur die BSCG war nirgens zu erblicken... war wohl der Fanta-rausch! 
Oder die fahren kein Rad mehr!!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. August 2010)

Hattest du versucht mich anzurufen?


----------



## Simmel (2. September 2010)

...endlich bald wieder WP-Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (6. September 2010)

Ich könnte doch mal mein Resultat vom letzten Mal steigern!


----------



## Thalor (6. September 2010)

Echt? Kann man dieses Jahr auch Minuspunkte machen?


----------



## Edith L. (6. September 2010)

Ich werde das mal beantragen! Es wird so sicher wieder so einen nie endenden Verbesserungsthread geben, oder?


----------



## Simmel (8. September 2010)

...ein bißchen ernster bei der Sache bitte. Es geht schließlich um was.


----------



## Edith L. (10. September 2010)

Wieso, muß mal wieder die Welt gerettet werden?


----------



## antonk (10. September 2010)

++++Meldung: Alles ruhig beim Italiener!+++++
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Thalor (10. September 2010)

Is das da Kuh-Scheixxe an dem Knie? 
Aber vom Schnee verschont geblieben - das ist ja schon mal was!

Die Meldung kann ich ansonsten bestädigen. Die grenznahen Stützpunkte sind schon lange ausser Betrieb.


----------



## antonk (12. September 2010)

... etwas romantischer bitte, das sind allerhöchstens Reste vom Murmeltier oder vom Yeti.
 Was ist mit der Unterkunft? War das Deine Behausung in alpinen Semesterferien?


----------



## FlatterAugust (12. September 2010)

antonk schrieb:


> ++++Meldung: Alles ruhig beim Italiener!+++++
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Definition der Muskulatur hält sich gegenüber den sich in deutlicher Schärfe abzeichnenden Gipfeltexturen aber auffallend in Grenzen.


----------



## antonk (12. September 2010)

...so´n Ellenbogen ist nach dem Aufstieg eben sehr entspannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (13. September 2010)

antonk schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Unterkunft? War das Deine Behausung in alpinen Semesterferien?



Wieso beste Lage: traumhafte Aussicht ins Bergpanorama einer nach südländischem Stil eingerichteten und ausgestatteten Luxusherberge am sonnigen Südhang, dazu  zentrale Lage mit Verkehrsanbindung dabei aber wenig Verkehr in jeglicher Hinsicht, die gesunde und ungehindert einzuatmende Bergluft und Ernährung nach streng biotischen Grundlagen aus der örtlichen Umgebung hilft der Entschlackung! Die Natur einmal wieder hautnah spüren!
Endlich einmal in aller Ruhe vom stressigen Alltag des studentisch-hektischen Treibens beim Alpenglühen ausspannen!


----------



## Simmel (13. September 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Die Definition der Muskulatur hält sich gegenüber den sich in deutlicher Schärfe abzeichnenden Gipfeltexturen aber auffallend in Grenzen.



...auch wurde oberhalb und unterhalb des Beinkammes mit dem Weichzeichner gearbeitet...Nebelschwaden am Hang sind es nicht, glaube ich...


----------



## antonk (13. September 2010)

...ich gebe zu, aus Rücksichtnahme habe ich etwas optisch aufgepolstert, damit gewisse XXL-Trikotbesitzer so kurz vorm WP nicht nachts leise ins Kissen weinen. 

 TATSÄCHLICH ist z.Zt nichts gebrochen. Wie steht es denn mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt mit anschließender Besprechung, Fortbildung...?

Grüße!

P.S. Großes Mädchen fährt seit 3 Monaten Rad, kleines Mädchen bereitet sich seit 3Monaten darauf vor. Also - es werden noch Vorbilder jenseits dder Kategorie alter verfallener Sack benötigt - und zwar über Jahre...


----------



## Simmel (14. September 2010)

Für die "anschließende Besprechung" wäre ich zu begeistern. Will nicht mit Übertraining in den WP starten.


----------



## Thalor (14. September 2010)

Tante E. gibt offensichtlich auch einen prima Makler ab!  

Nein, leider ließ mein begrenztes Urlaubsbudget nicht solch eine Premiumlage zu und ich musste mich mit einer etwas einfacheren Kategorie begnügen ... 






Aber wen interessiert schon das Nachtlager, wenn sich tagsüber derlei Blicke bieten:




Und solcherlei Trails:


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. September 2010)

Sieht aus, als würdest du dir ihm Steinbruch etwa dazu verdienen.


----------



## antonk (15. September 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als würdest du dir ihm Steinbruch etwa dazu verdienen.



... einfach mal beim Steineklopfen hochschauen, dann siehst du auch deine Aufseher!   

@ Talor - da warst du ja am Nachbarjoch - nur die schicke Wandbemalung an der Brücke kenn ich nicht!


----------



## Thalor (15. September 2010)

antonk schrieb:


> @ T*h*alor - da warst du ja am Nachbarjoch - nur die schicke Wandbemalung an der Brücke kenn ich nicht!



So viel Zeit muss sein!

Joche gibt's da ziemlich viele - welches ist denn der Nachbar vom Pfunderer?
Gleich in der Nähe etwas süd-östlich wäre ein Sandjoch, aber das wirst Du schon nicht gemeint haben


----------



## Edith L. (16. September 2010)

Na ich seh schon, es hat nur für die Jugendherberge gereicht!



Thalor schrieb:


> Joche gibt's da ziemlich viele - welches ist denn der Nachbar vom Pfunderer?



Der Name "Joche" sagt mir a gar nichts! 
Aber neben dem Pfunderer wohnt doch de Angerer! 
Oder moins die Mosenbichler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (16. September 2010)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Der Name "Joche" sagt mir a gar nichts!



 
Wir debattieren hier weder Scheidungen noch Nachbarschaftsstreitigkeiten! 

Aber sollst ja nicht doof sterben:  Hier: Nr. 5


----------



## antonk (16. September 2010)

...jaja im Jammertal leben wir eben alle unterm Joch


----------



## Edith L. (16. September 2010)

Manche lassen sich abends in der Braunschweiger City auch mal gerne das Jochbein brechen!


----------



## Simmel (21. Oktober 2010)

An die üblichen Verdächtigen...man darf sich wieder für das BSCG-WP-Team bewerben...Integration ist ja gerade Thema...bin selber gespannt wie ich dieses Jahr entscheide...


----------



## Thalor (21. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die DDR mitzählt hast Du ja auch reichlich integrierbare Kandidaten mit "Migrationshintergrund"


----------



## Edith L. (21. Oktober 2010)

Muss man auch Punkte beisteuern oder zählt: "Dabei ist alles!"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (22. Oktober 2010)

Ehrliche Punkte wären angebracht...ist gut für die Motivation...und den Körper. Einige unter uns könnten da mal wieder dran arbeiten, mich eingeschlossen. Sich gegenseitig puschen hat doch früher Laune gemacht, warum nicht wiederholen? Bewerben bitte nur, wer dieses Jahr auch Punkte beisteuern will. Um "Fachsimpeln" im Jamaika wird gebeten. Da können die alten Haudegen unter uns endlich mal wieder ihre alten Kamellen vorholen...*stöhn*.......wenn`s dem Ende entgegengeht passiert ja meist auch nicht mehr soviel

...ich weiß...ihr liebt smilies


----------



## Edith L. (22. Oktober 2010)

So diplomatisch kennt man dich gar nicht! 

Macht das die Luftveränderung?


----------



## Simmel (22. Oktober 2010)

@ edith

Dein Auftragsbuch ist anscheinend voll oder kann ich noch mit einer Bewerbung rechnen? Hast Du überhaupt noch ein bike?


----------



## Edith L. (22. Oktober 2010)

Bei einer so bestimmten Aufforderung habe ich natürlich ne Bewerbung absetzen müssen!

Ich kam bisher einfach nicht dazu mein Bikes zu verhökern!


----------



## antonk (23. Oktober 2010)

Hatte mich gerade entschieden, heute nicht mehr zu fahren, sondern morgen früh. Diese Vermeidungshaltung ist doch beste Voraussetzung fürs Coast Guard Team, oder?


----------



## Thalor (23. Oktober 2010)

Ein offizielles, ärztliches Sportverbot würde aber ein weniger schlechtes Licht auf Deine Charakterstärke werfen!
Vllt. doch noch mal fix mit Vollgas einen schmierigen Elm-Trail runter?


----------



## antonk (23. Oktober 2010)

Bei Ahornbaumbesitzern misst man im Herbst die Charakterstärke in Laubkubikmetern. Da braucht´s keinen Arzt. Nur viel Kompostplatz.


----------



## Edith L. (24. Oktober 2010)

antonk schrieb:


> Bei Ahornbaumbesitzern misst man im Herbst die Charakterstärke in Laubkubikmetern.



Wozu gibts es Regenwürmer, die das Laub ins Erdreich ziehen, Igel die sich ihr Nest aus Laub bauen und den Restbestand der relativ großen Blätter ergreift der Wind und verfachtet ihn in den benachbarten Garten!


----------



## Simmel (24. Oktober 2010)

antonk schrieb:


> ... Diese Vermeidungshaltung ist doch beste Voraussetzung fürs Coast Guard Team, oder?



vorbildliche Bewerbung...


----------



## Edith L. (24. Oktober 2010)

Isch bin teamfähisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antonk (26. Oktober 2010)

so- bald geht´s los! Wollen wir schonmal vereinbaren, wann genau wir die erste Trainingseinheit ausfallen lassen wollen?

Grüße!


----------



## Edith L. (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde nicht lange zögern! Also gleich die am ersten WP-Tag!


----------



## Simmel (27. Oktober 2010)

ich will nur mal an Beitrag 426 erinnern...


----------



## antonk (31. Oktober 2010)

Moin !

Überbelichtung und die im Avatar genannte Seeschwäche führen wohl zu fehlgeleiteten Schlüssen.

Ansonsten habe ich heute noch eine schöne Elmrunde absolviert, um den morgigen Tag gelassen mit der stählernen Pokal-0 beschließen zu können.....


----------



## Thalor (31. Oktober 2010)

Da Du offenbar derzeit ausnahmsweise körperlich unversehrt bist und eh nur einer Halbtagsbeschäftigung nachgehst:
Was hälst Du davon derlei Elm-Ausflüge mal wieder gemeinsam zu absolvieren?


----------



## Edith L. (31. Oktober 2010)

Wer Interesse hat möge der BSCG-WP-IG beitreten!

Ich schalte auch Nicht-WP-Teamler, selbstverständlich nach meinen Gusto  , frei!


----------



## AzMo (7. November 2010)

Sonntag 07.11.10 11:30 Tour zur Asse, Treffen am HBF Braunschweig (vor Haupteingang) wer Bock hat: antreten!


----------



## Simmel (23. Dezember 2010)

schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Edith L. (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontyRaceOR (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues und Gruss aus Wolfsburg


----------



## FlatterAugust (1. Januar 2011)

Schön, daß hier wenigstens die Gräber gepflegt werden.


----------



## Edith L. (3. Januar 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Schön, daß hier wenigstens die Gräber gepflegt werden.



....sagt der Bestatter!


----------



## Der B (6. Januar 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Schön, daß hier wenigstens die Gräber gepflegt werden.



Schön das es noch Gräber gibt!


----------



## Simmel (10. Januar 2011)

der letzte Stich geht immer duch die Nase.


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Januar 2011)

Der Nasenmann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der B (13. Januar 2011)

Gaaaanz großes Kino


----------



## antonk (18. Januar 2011)

... spät im Jahr noch Frohes Neues!!

Jetzt frage ich gleich mal nach dem ersten gemeinsamen Frühjahrsausritt auf vermutlich nahezu verstorbenen Kleppern. Alternative: Steht schon ein Termin für den Maibockanstich?

Grüße!


----------



## Der B (19. Januar 2011)

antonk schrieb:


> ...  Maibockanstich...



Im Januar???






obwohl der Maibaum wird ja auch schon im April aufgestellt... und das Oktoberfest beginnt ebenfalls im September....


----------



## Der B (11. März 2011)

Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, könnte man annehmen ihr würde eure Zeit nunmehr lieber auf dem Drahtesel verbringen als hier rumzupöbeln.... Kann aber gar nicht sein!!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. März 2011)

Radfahren in Braunschweig und Umgebung ist so öde geworden. Man trifft immer die selben Steine und und Wurzeln ......... Baustellen. 

Du wirst den Wald - die restlichen Bäume - am VW-Hackfressen-Fettarsch-Forschungsflughafen nicht widererkennen.

Ich mache morgen mal Fotos vom "Gert Double-U Hoffmanswald". Wie müssen diese Leute ihre eigenen Kinder und Kindeskinder hassen, um ihnen so eine Welt zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Der B (14. März 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> ... Wie müssen diese Leute ihre eigenen Kinder und Kindeskinder hassen, um ihnen so eine Welt zu hinterlassen.



JA, Ja, japan ist überall!!!


----------



## Simmel (22. März 2011)

So...erste Tour 2011, meine Saison ist eröffnet. Von Hornburg zur Arbeit sind ziemlich genau 40 Km. Man tut mir der Arsch weh. Da macht man gerne Überstunden nur um die Heimfahrt hinauszuzögern......auweia, wenn man bedenkt, daß man früher sein Bike für 40 Km garnicht erst rausgeholt hat.....

Ahoi


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. März 2011)

Dann bist du ja in der noch jungfräulichen Saison schon 80 Km!!! gefahren. Wo soll das noch enden.

Ahoi


----------



## Thalor (22. März 2011)

Und ich dachte immer es gibt sogar Leute, die sich für 5 Minuten zum Bäcker nicht nur die Mühe machen das Bike rauszuholen, sondern dies anschliessend auch noch in irgendwelchen ominösen Winterpokallisten einzutragen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. März 2011)

"Bin Brot holen" ist hier nicht sonderlich beliebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (23. März 2011)

Der Winterpokal wird im Allgemein völlig überbewertet!

@Simmel

Rechne die Kilometer einfach in ersparten Spritpreis um! Das ist Motivation genug!


----------



## Thalor (23. März 2011)

.


----------



## antonk (28. März 2011)

PRIVATES FORUM?

Ach du dickes Ei, dann darf hier ja hinz und kunz was schreiben! Und ich DACHTE, WIR SIND HIER STAATLICH GESCHÜTZT!

Wann startet eigentlich wieder die beliebte Mittwochsrunde mit anschließender Fachrunde?

Grüße!


----------



## Thalor (29. März 2011)

Wenn man die dabei hart erarbeiteten Punkte wieder für den Winterpokal eintragen kann!


----------



## antonk (29. März 2011)

Lese ich hier eine pessimistische Grundhaltung?


----------



## Thalor (29. März 2011)

Ja

P.S.:
Wann haben wir uns das letzte mal auf der MR gesehen?


----------



## antonk (29. März 2011)

Kurz nach dem Sturm auf die Bastille!


----------



## Thalor (30. März 2011)

Na denn ....
Kann man diese pessimistische Grundhaltung doch durchaus auch realistische Grundhaltung nennen!


----------



## antonk (19. April 2011)

WIE SIEHT´S DENN MORGEN mit der Mittwochsrunde aus? 

Zur Zeit sind alle Knochen online - isch wär berait!

Anschließend Kaltgetränk.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (19. April 2011)

Ich wär' auch breit!


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. April 2011)

Im Mascheroder Holz mußte ich letztens  noch durch eine Unterwasser-Passage. Kurz hinter der Stelle, wo Antonk dereinst kurzzeitig den Kontakt zu Mutter Erde verlor, nur um sie sogleich intensiv zu umarmen.

Treffpunkt und Zeit wie gehabt?


----------



## antonk (20. April 2011)

na fein!

also 1700 stadthalle in möglichst breiter besetzung!

grüße!


----------



## Thalor (20. April 2011)

antonk schrieb:


> also 1700 stadthalle in möglichst breiter besetzung!



Ja, ich nehme dann schon mal ein oder zwei isotonische Kaltgetränke mit schmerzstillender Wirkung vor der Fahrt ein.


----------



## antonk (20. April 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Ja, ich nehme dann schon mal ein oder zwei isotonische Kaltgetränke mit schmerzstillender Wirkung vor der Fahrt ein.





Fürchtest Du den Anblick?


----------



## Thalor (20. April 2011)

Wenn ich mir das Benutzerbild vom flatternden August so ansehe .... JA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (20. April 2011)

Bei mir seid ihr sicher. Auch vor Flugzeugabstürzen.


----------



## antonk (21. April 2011)

Nach erbarmungsloser Hatz von drei Herren mit Entwicklungspotential durch anspruchsvolle heimische Wälder sind wir  erfolgreich in heimische Gewässer zurückgekehrt, nur um feststellen zu müssen, dass die Hafenkneipe geschlossen hat. 

Nächsten Mittwoch wird bei hoffentlich noch stärkerer Besatzung eine neue Hafenschänke zum Après angesteuert.

Grüße!


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. April 2011)

> Hafenkneipe geschlossen



Wie jetzt? So richtig für immer? Oder muß erst Laub geräumt werden.


----------



## antonk (21. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung, Ermittlungen laufen noch!


----------



## Edith L. (21. April 2011)

Jetzt wollt ich hier gerade reinschreiben, dass hier nichts mehr läuft, da hat es sich der Todgeweihte nochmal anders überlegt!

Gibts ja gar nicht! Der letzte Frühling oder was?


----------



## Thalor (22. April 2011)

Die Schrift "Geschlossen" auf dem Zettel sah schon ein wenig verblasst aus.
Unwahrscheinlich, dass der gestern aufgehängt wurde...




antonk schrieb:


> *Nächsten Mittwoch *wird bei hoffentlich noch stärkerer Besatzung eine neue Hafenschänke zum Après angesteuert.



 Ist der Antrag auf Freigang wider Erwarten positiv beschieden?


----------



## antonk (22. April 2011)

Postösterliche Aufenthaltsplanungen der weiblichen Familienmitglieder dauern noch an. 

Vermutlich wird sich mein Stimmenüberhang (m Faktor 5, w Faktor 1) positiv auswirken.


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. April 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> "Geschlossen"



Daran ist nur dieser Feelix schuld.

Wo halten wir den zukünftig unsere Freß-und Saufgelage ab?


----------



## Thalor (22. April 2011)

Mein Vorschlag wär ja die Pinte im Prinzenpark gewesen






Aber da is scheinbar auch zu


----------



## antonk (22. April 2011)

wieso soll da zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (22. April 2011)

Weil's hier steht.


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. April 2011)

Das Typische Braunschweig Syndrom: Lokal in bester Lage rentiert sich nicht. Einfach kein Potenzial diese Stadt.

Wie wäre es mit dem Ratskeller? Dann könnte ich immer den OB anpöbeln.


----------



## Simmel (26. April 2011)

ich könnte mich evtl. aufraffen...von Begeisterung will ich nicht sprechen...Mittwoch 1700 an der MR teilzunehmen. Ist denn schon bis 21:00 Uhr hell?


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. April 2011)

Simmel schrieb:


> Ist denn schon bis 21:00 Uhr hell?



Seit wann bevorzugen denn Leute die sich in kriminellen Kreisen bewegen das Licht.

Vier Stunden benötigst selbst du nicht für die AMR.


----------



## feeelix (26. April 2011)

Moin,

ich glaube, das Jamaica hat schon Ende September (oder Oktober) zugemacht ....

Denkt doch mal über den Holzwurm (http://holzwurm-prinzenpark.blogspot.com/) nach.

Grüße

Felix


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. April 2011)

Meine 15 - oder waren es 18? - Jahre Zuchthaus - wg. hunderten Einbrüchen in die Ladengeschäfte EHRLICHER Kaufleute (dieses behauptet zumindest ein Scene Insider - ich selbst habe bei 99 aufgehört zu zählen) habe ich zwar voll abgesessen, aber ob das Polizeistadion dennoch das richtige ist? 

Die Lage ist ja vielversprechend.


----------



## Thalor (26. April 2011)

Apropos Kriminalität - Kachelmann sagt, ich habe morgen keinen Bock auf MR.


----------



## antonk (27. April 2011)

Hier darf offenkundig ja jeder mitreden, aber *Kachelmann soll doch bitte die Fresse halten.*

Das Wetter warten wir mal hübsch ab - es ist ja noch Zeit.

Gegen denn Holzwurm  kann in punkto Serviergenauigkeit wie - schnelligkeit selbst noch das geschlossene Jamaika gewinnen.

In diesem Sinne !

 Grüße!


----------



## Simmel (27. April 2011)

die Hornburger sind für heute raus. Wäre Schade um die schöne Patina an den Rädern gewesen, die sich durch jahrelanges Rumstehen in der Garage gebildet hat. Ein Regenguss und alles für die Katz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (27. April 2011)

Da kommt ja mein Wiedereintritt in ein neues altes Hobby gerade zur rechten Zeit.


----------



## Simmel (27. April 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Da kommt ja mein Wiedereintritt in ein neues altes Hobby gerade zur rechten Zeit.


 
willst Du uns etwa mit deinem Auto besuchen?!


----------



## antonk (27. April 2011)

Wetter hält, Nachwuchs schwächelt. 
Melde mich zum Pflegedienst ab.


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. April 2011)

Simmel schrieb:


> willst Du uns etwa mit deinem Auto besuchen?!



Davon weiß ich nichts? 

Schon gar nicht, daß euch zu besuchen zu meinen Hobbys zählt. Du weißt doch, konkrete soziale Kontakte sind mir ein Greuel.


----------



## feeelix (28. April 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Davon weiß ich nichts?
> 
> Schon gar nicht, daß euch zu besuchen zu meinen Hobbys zählt. Du weißt doch, konkrete soziale Kontakte sind mir ein Greuel.


EBEN GERADE fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen! Hatte ich doch Deine Signatur "Wer nichts kann, kann nix." immer als Vorwurf aufgefasst. Voll daneben! Wie konnte ich Dir das ankreiden! Du zeigst mit dieser Signatur wahre Größe, indem Du Schwäche zeigst! 

Schönen Tag!

Felix


----------



## Simmel (29. April 2011)

@ Flatteraugust

hab dir ne pn geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (29. April 2011)

@Simmel

hab dir ne pn geschrieben


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Mai 2011)

Und?


----------



## feeelix (3. Mai 2011)

Hätte ich doch nichts geschrieben. Ihr seid echt ulkig.

Felix )


----------



## Simmel (3. Mai 2011)

pn


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Mai 2011)

Gelesen. Dann also.


----------



## antonk (4. Mai 2011)

wie steht´s heuer mit der MR?


----------



## antonk (5. Mai 2011)

...und wieder zogen drei Herren munter durch die Wälder, diesmal MR 2.0 durch den Elm - strapazenreich und maikühl....

bald ist wieder Mittwoch - und Bikinisaison ...


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. Mai 2011)

antonk schrieb:


> wie steht´s heuer mit der MR?





antonk schrieb:


> ...und wieder zogen drei Herren munter durch die Wälder, diesmal MR 2.0 durch den Elm - strapazenreich und maikühl....
> 
> bald ist wieder Mittwoch - und Bikinisaison ...



Die Ansage kam für mich etwas spät.



































...aber ihr wolltet mich ja sowieso nicht dabei haben.


----------



## Edith L. (6. Mai 2011)

Simmel schrieb:


> Wäre Schade um die schöne Patina an den Rädern gewesen, die sich durch jahrelanges Rumstehen in der Garage gebildet hat. Ein Regenguss und alles für die Katz.



Auf dem Weg zur Anti AKW-Demo zu Schacht Konrad hinne, habe ich die Patina mal für die nächsten Jahre erneuert!


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2011)

Iss zwar offtopic, aber trotzdem... 

Wer Lust auf die schönsten Trails Salzgitter's hat, kann sich am Sonntag uns gerne anschliessen. Wir fahren von Lichtenberg über Adlerhorst bis Bad und zurück. Es werden so 40 km, ganz locker!

Abfahrt 09.40 Uhr Parkplatz Salzgitter-Lichtenberg

Jeder kann hier mitfahren! Es wird kein Rennen gefahren, hier steht der Spaß im Vordergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Mai 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Abfahrt *09.40 Uhr*







jaamaa schrieb:


> Jeder kann hier mitfahren!



Nein.



jaamaa schrieb:


> Es wird kein Rennen gefahren, hier steht der *Spaß* im Vordergrund



Ja ja, wir fahren nur, wenn wir schlechte Laune haben.


----------



## jaamaa (8. Mai 2011)

Sagte ich doch... ist hier bestimmt OT!


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Mai 2011)

Einfach etwas früher ansagen.





























Bitte!


----------



## Der B (9. Mai 2011)

Schock schwere Not!!! Ist hier der Frühling ausgebrochen? Fahrt Ihr eure Rollstühle durch die Gegend oder lasst Ihr euch von Zivies schieben?


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. Mai 2011)

Der B schrieb:


> Rollstühle



 Honk!

Seid wann fahren Ghettobewohner teure Rollstühle? Wenn, dann nur geklaut bei ****** ****.


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. Mai 2011)

Wer fährt denn heuer die anspruchsvolle MR?

Wieder nur alte "Männer".


----------



## antonk (11. Mai 2011)

Moin,

Wetter hält sich wohl- isch wär bereit!


----------



## Simmel (11. Mai 2011)

Gibts denn schon einen neuen Hafen, oder nehmt ihr einen Picknickkorb mit?


----------



## antonk (11. Mai 2011)

vielleicht bemühst du dich mal darum.  wenn man keine kalorien verbrennt, könnte man ja welche mitbringen 


Fährt denn nun wer????

.... sonst SPAR ich mir die Anfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antonk (11. Mai 2011)




----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Mai 2011)

antonk schrieb:


>



Siehste.


----------



## feeelix (16. Mai 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Siehste.


Ich habe mir für heute "Rad waschen?" in die Todo-Liste geschrieben und für Mittwoch "Biken? " in den Kalender eingetragen ..... Mal sehen.

Felix


----------



## Thalor (17. Mai 2011)

Diese Woche wär' ich wieder dabei ... sonst noch jmd?


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. Mai 2011)

Wenn es trocken bleibt.


----------



## Der B (18. Mai 2011)

+++Hauptagregat des Kreuzers wieder in Betrieb+++STOP
+++Rostentfernung abgeschlossen+++STOP
+++Nun Anstrich der Beplankung+++STOP
+++Kajüten und Brücke werden dann eingebaut+++STOP
---EDN---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (18. Mai 2011)

17:30 an der Schranke?


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. Mai 2011)

Buchhorst Bahnübergang?


----------



## Thalor (18. Mai 2011)

Ya, den meinte ich.


----------



## feeelix (18. Mai 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Ya, den meinte ich.


Der immer mal so lange zu ist? :-(

Felix


----------



## Thalor (18. Mai 2011)

Ya, den meinte ich.


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. Mai 2011)

OK. Aber warten, ich weiß nicht wie lange ich bis dahin brauche.


----------



## jaamaa (19. Mai 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Einfach etwas früher ansagen.
> 
> Bitte!



O.K.

*Maibocktour 2012

Diesmal auf Salzgitter's besten südlichen Trails (Adlerhorst - FlowTrail - HundeplatzTrail - Trail19 - MahnerbergTrail - KöppelmannsTrail - Bismarkturm KammTrail - WhistlerTrail)
Treffpunkt Di 01.05.2012  14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Waldschwimmbad Salzgitter-Gebhardshagen

*ca.30-35km / ca. 600hm 

...anschließend besteht die Möglichkeit auf Hefe/Currywurst


----------



## antonk (20. Mai 2011)

...anschließend besteht die Möglichkeit auf Hefe/Currywurst 


[/SIZE][/QUOTE]

.. die Zeit ist zwar extrem knapp, doch für die Maibocktour wäre auch Maibock recht schön


----------



## antonk (25. Mai 2011)

... und schon wieder ist MR!

Wie steht´s mit der werten Teilnehmerschaft?


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Mai 2011)

Oversize?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antonk (25. Mai 2011)

Vorschlag?


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Mai 2011)

Wie gewohnt 17.00 Stadtbaude, Rest dann.


----------



## antonk (25. Mai 2011)

Anfahrtstrecke ist bekannt ... wenn schöppenstedter Turm auch geht, bitte Meldung machen...


Was ist mit unserem ex-studi?


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Mai 2011)

Schöpenstedter Turm ist OK. Dann ca. 17:30/45.


----------



## antonk (25. Mai 2011)

ukai,

bin 17.32 am schöppemstedter turm!


----------



## Thalor (25. Mai 2011)

Dem Ex-Studi war das Wetter für MR zu gut. Komm grad aus'm Harz.


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Mai 2011)

Angeber. Wir haben eine schöne schnelle Watzumer gedreht. 

@ the Rest: Luschen.


----------



## Simmel (26. Mai 2011)

oooaaahhh....das geht runter wie Öl


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Mai 2011)

Ruhe da, in der Bilge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (26. Mai 2011)

Ich komme gestern nicht mit.

@ Flatter: Warste gestern fitter? ;-)

Felix


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Mai 2011)

Nö.


----------



## antonk (26. Mai 2011)

... und das meer hat ordnungsgemäß für die nachwelt die trails verdichtet, auf dass dort nimmermehr was wächst!

... und zwar auf raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasante Weise


----------



## Edith L. (17. September 2011)

Hat hier einer Kontakt zu Thalor? Aufgrund einiger Infos bin ich etwas beunruhigt!


----------



## Simmel (18. September 2011)

nö


----------



## Edith L. (18. September 2011)

Du hast pn oder rufst mal an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (12. Oktober 2011)

Wollt`mal fragen, ob denn evtl. Interesse besteht mal wieder gemeinsam Pizza und Bier zu verspeisen? Dann könnte man auch mal wieder gemeinsame Unternehmungen bequatschen.

abgegrüsst


----------



## chick (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja, durchaus...


----------



## antonk (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja, auch durchaus,

ohnehin droht ja die rein virtuelle Veranstaltung Winterpokal , ein reales Kontrastprogramm mit realer Pizza und Bier wäre gut!

Grüße!


----------



## Simmel (13. Oktober 2011)

fein...gibts Alternativen fürs Jamaika? Was`n da überhaupt los?

Virtueller WP?! Eigentlich will ich dieses Jahr mal nen WP mit Sportanteil, deswegen auch der Versuch euch Spasemacken an einen Tisch zu bekommen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (13. Oktober 2011)

Wer von euch hat denn überhaupt noch ein Ratt?


----------



## Simmel (13. Oktober 2011)

...gleich wieder mit der Tür ins Haus....

da muss man ein bischen sensibler rangehen



damit das hier mal vorwärts geht...nächsten Mittwoch 19.10. um 1900 im DIALOG/Rebenring?


----------



## chick (13. Oktober 2011)

Dabei.


----------



## FlatterAugust (13. Oktober 2011)

Simmel schrieb:


> damit das hier mal vorwärts geht...nächsten Mittwoch 19.10. um 1900 im DIALOG/Rebenring?



Jawohl, Herr Kaleun. Nächsten Mittwoch 19.10.2011 um 1900 MAZ DIALOG in der Bilge.


----------



## antonk (13. Oktober 2011)

Jamaika hat wegen Reichtum geschlossen. Ähnliches Essen, ähnliche Atmosphäre, ähnliche Weltgegend bietet das Havanna.

Aber freilich beuge ich mich dem Kommando und setze Kurs auf´s Dialog. 
Grüße


----------



## feeelix (15. Oktober 2011)

Simmel schrieb:


> fein...gibts Alternativen fürs Jamaika? Was`n da überhaupt los?



Soll Anfang November wieder aufmachen. Spekulationen gehen aber in Richtung Lesben-Kneipe. :-( ???

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (15. Oktober 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Jawohl, Herr Kaleun. Nächsten Mittwoch 19.10.2011 um 1900 MAZ DIALOG in der Bilge.


Fahrt Ihr vorher auch Rad?

Felix


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. Oktober 2011)

Als wenn hier noch jemand ein Ratt hätte.


----------



## Edith L. (17. Oktober 2011)

Wird zeitlich etwas schwierig! 
Aber versuche mal Kurs und Fahrt aufzunehmen! 

Melde hiermit aber schon mal WP-Interesse, wie besprochen, an!

Und es wird Zeit


----------



## Simmel (24. Oktober 2011)

So...jetzt wird´s ernst. Wollte mal für Samstag, den 05.11.11 ne Mittwochsrunde ankündigen. Dann hat jeder noch Zeit darauf hinzutrainieren. Natürlich nur wenn´s Wetter mitspielt. Ob am Vormittag oder Nachmittag...da sind wir für alles offen. Kann auch ne andere Runde werden, nur sollte sie für den Anfang nicht länger als 2 Stunden gehen. Ich würde der Motivation wegen so frech sein, dies als WP-Punkte anzusehen.

Grüße

*edit*

man kann sich ab sofort beim Team *BRAUNSCHWEIGER COAST GUARD* bewerben. Wäre schön, wenn wir diesmal wirklich ein paar Punkte mehr sammeln könnten.


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Oktober 2011)

WP:

2 Stunden!? Mit Übernachtung im Watzumer?

BSCG:

Wieso "kann" ich mich bewerben? Ohne mich geht der Kahn doch sowieso auf Grund.


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Oktober 2011)

Die ersten 14 Punkte sind im Bunker.


----------



## Simmel (25. Oktober 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Die ersten 14 Punkte sind im Bunker.



Weightwatcher-Punkte?


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Simmel (27. Oktober 2011)

So...1 Platz wäre im WP-Team noch zu vergeben. Wer zuerst kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du mal rikman anschreiben. Es fehlt der "Team verlassen" Button, mit dem ich antonk jederzeit rauskicken kann.


----------



## Simmel (27. Oktober 2011)

unser bestes Pferd im Stall? Wohl wahnsinnig geworden....


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Oktober 2011)

Der Beste bin ich, aber kein Pferd. 

Außerdem braucht der (faule) Junge den Druck von oben.


----------



## *castello* (28. Oktober 2011)

dabei


----------



## antonk (28. Oktober 2011)

MR am Samstag 5.11. is jut, aber erst am Nachmittag. 

@ flatter

Irgend etwas stimmt bei deinem WP-Desk nicht!

Ich habe eine breitgefächerte Toolbar mit vielen bunten Button, über denen stets dein Name steht.

Ich kann hier nicht alle aufzählen, am harmlosesesten schein mir noch der "Schick den alten Mann zum Brot holen" -  Button, Wert: 1 WP-Punkt.

Also, sei hübsch artig, sonst drück ich eines frühen Morgens und du rollst los ... 

Aber was mag sich hinter dem Flatter- Button verbergen, auf dem ein faltiges Gesäß über einem lodernden Feuer hängt?

Ob ich den mal drücke?


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Oktober 2011)

Schon mal was von dem "Bleibt an einer Wurzel hängen" Button gehört oder gespürt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (29. Oktober 2011)

Sa, 05.11. um 1400 an der Stadthalle?! Da laut Aussage meines Ausbilders bei der Bundeswehr bei einsetzender Dämmerung mit Dunkelheit zu rechnen ist, sollten wir nicht viel später los.


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Oktober 2011)

In anbetracht des zu erwartenden Schnecken"tempos", sehe ich 1400 auch als letze Reisezeit.


----------



## chick (30. Oktober 2011)

Samstag 14 Uhr könnte klappen.


----------



## Edith L. (31. Oktober 2011)

Simmel schrieb:


> So...1 Platz wäre im WP-Team noch zu vergeben. Wer zuerst kommt...



Schalte mich doch einfach mal frei!


----------



## Simmel (1. November 2011)

Willkommen an Bord.


----------



## FlatterAugust (4. November 2011)

Einmal werden wir noch wach...........

.....dann ist anspruchsvoller Mittwochsrundentach.


----------



## antonk (5. November 2011)

so, aufgestanden?

1400 bekannter Ort


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. November 2011)

...gleich gehts los. Hach, bin ich aufgeregt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (6. November 2011)

So, war ganz nett gestern. Ich hoffe wir können die Tour nächstes  Jahr um diese Zeit mal wiederholen. Bis dann.


----------



## chick (6. November 2011)

Ja. Knapp genug Zeit die Sache mit deinem - räusper - Bäuchlein in den Griff zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (6. November 2011)

Ja, ja...jahhh....gib mir Tiernamen.


----------



## Simmel (7. November 2011)

der alte Mann hat sich doch tatsächlich in Ösiland zum Marathon angemeldet


----------



## antonk (7. November 2011)

Oh, im Winterpokal ist alles rosa! Ich bitte um Einfärbungen!


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. November 2011)

Simmel schrieb:


> der alte Mann hat sich doch tatsächlich in Ösiland zum Marathon angemeldet



Nu bekommste Schiß, wa? 

Euch ist doch hoffentlich klar, daß ich eure Respektlosigkeiten bestrafen werde.


----------



## Simmel (7. November 2011)

Ich hab nur Angst, daß die BSCG seinen mühsam erarbeiteten schlechten Ruf verlieren könnte...


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. November 2011)

Simmel schrieb:


> Ich hab nur Angst, daß die BSCG seinen mühsam erarbeiteten schlechten Ruf verlieren könnte...



Nich mit diese Deutsch, Alda.


----------



## Simmel (7. November 2011)

da hängt sich aber jemand sehr weit aus`m Fenster...siehe Beitrag No. 606.

Wieso hast Du eigentlich Zeit hier zu schreiben, solltest Du nicht schon längst auf der Piste sein?! Nimm dir mal nen Beispiel an antonk, der hat schon die ersten 2 Punkte eingefahren. *Lob  einfach* an antonk


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. November 2011)

Simmel schrieb:


> Nimm dir mal nen Beispiel an antonk



Später mal, wenn ich auch alt bin.


----------



## feeelix (8. November 2011)

feeelix schrieb:


> Soll Anfang November wieder aufmachen. Spekulationen gehen aber in Richtung Lesben-Kneipe. :-( ???
> 
> Felix


www.ladym-bs.de



:kotz:

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (9. November 2011)

WP Cronik schrieb:
			
		

> Simmel befindet sich damit momentan auf dem 1257. Platz des Gesamtrankings


----------



## Simmel (9. November 2011)




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Dezember 2011)

Winterschlaf?


----------



## jaamaa (7. Dezember 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Winterschlaf?


... wie in den HI und SZ Thread's auch .


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Dezember 2011)

Waren doch sonst immer die aktivsten Threads..?!


----------



## jaamaa (7. Dezember 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Waren doch sonst immer die aktivsten Threads..?!


HI ja, SZ eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Dezember 2011)

Dafür geht in SZ biketechnisch einiges, oder?

Wie sieht es in BS biketechnisch aus? Für ein paar Höhenmeter muss man ja etwas fahren, wenn ich das bisher richtig gesehen habe. Wo gehts da so hin? Salzgitter Höhenzug? Elm?
Was fürn Bike nimmt man für die Trails dort?


----------



## jaamaa (7. Dezember 2011)

SZ ist ganz ok. Aber was machst du eigentlich hier? Umgezogen?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Dezember 2011)

Jep, studiere jetzt in BS.


----------



## jaamaa (7. Dezember 2011)

...und dann gleich das schöne Bikel verkaufen?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Dezember 2011)

Jep, aber ein neues ist schon geordert (YT Tues Ltd.). Mein Specialized werde ich sobald wieder Geld in den Kassen ist auch aufbauen. Wird dann ein eins-für-alles-Rad.


----------



## jaamaa (7. Dezember 2011)

Das LTD gibt es doch erst Mitte 2012... oder später. Bei YT weiß man das nie so genau .


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Dezember 2011)

Pünktlich zum Saisonanfang, so hoffe ich. Irgendwann im April soll der Termin sein, wenn ich mich recht erinner.


----------



## antonk (12. Dezember 2011)

bscg winterschlampen haben nur noch 499 teams vor sich - hut ab!


----------



## Simmel (14. Dezember 2011)

die anderen Teams erstmal in Sicherheit wiegen...nach Weihnachten wird angegriffen...Bin grad noch am Kämpfen unser Wohnzimmer bis Heiligabend zu sanieren...denke das wird ne Punktlandung. Wenn die lieben Gäste zum Kaffee kommen, wird der Pinsel zur Seite gelegt.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (14. Dezember 2011)

Dann mal frohes Schaffen.
Ich muss meine Wohnung auch noch renovieren und einrichten, wird vor Weihnachten aber wohl leider nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antonk (4. Januar 2012)

Ein frohes Neues zusammen! 

@ WPler: 

Sollte bei den guten Vorsätzen noch Luft sein, hätte ich hier ein paar Stichworte:* Kilos, Kilometer, Touren, Marathon...*

Oh, Pizza und Bier hatte ich vergessen.

Doch Vorsicht, beim VollständigeSätzeformulierenkannVilesschiefgehen!

Grüße!


----------



## Simmel (9. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues auch noch von mir bzw. von uns.


----------



## Simmel (14. Januar 2012)

@ WPler

die Hornburger werden heute mal die Schneewittchenloipe am Sonnenberg antesten...dort gibts auch ne kleine Glühweinbude

Grüsse


----------



## Simmel (14. Januar 2012)

Ski & Glühweinbude gut


----------



## *castello* (14. Januar 2012)

Bei entsprechendem Wetter wollen wir nächste Woche Sonntag wieder zum Sonnenberg. Vielleicht kommt ja jemand von euch mit.


----------



## chick (14. Januar 2012)

Klingt gut. Wir haben zwar keine Langlauf- aber bestimmt noch irgendwo eine Glühweinausrüstung. 

Frohes Neues,
claudia


----------



## antonk (15. Januar 2012)

Bei passendem wetter fahre ich bereits Do dienstlich.

Wegen Sonntag würde ich dann nochmal posten.

Ski heil!


----------



## schappi (16. Januar 2012)




----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Januar 2012)

*castello* schrieb:


> Bei entsprechendem Wetter wollen wir nächste Woche Sonntag wieder zum Sonnenberg. Vielleicht kommt ja jemand von euch mit.



Ich habe keine Schuhe mehr für meine alten Bretter. Dafür noch mal neue kaufen lohnt nicht. Außerdem weiß man in dem Alter nicht, ob man das Ende der Loipe noch sieht.

Herr Kaleu, was machen wir mit ihm:






Auslieferungsantrag? Schließlich sind wir zuständig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (19. Januar 2012)

das Ende der Loipe eines Rundkurses zu erkennen ist nie ganz leicht...was ist denn mit deinen Schuhen passiert, hattest doch welche beim letzten mal...rausgewachsen?...

...Schnee ist wahrscheinlich eh kaum noch welcher da... viellt. äußert sich antonk dazu mal...liegt noch welcher?


----------



## antonk (25. Januar 2012)

verzeihung, war zum Inselgrüßen im Toscanaeinsatz, daher die späte Meldung 

Mein Dienst im Harz fiel wegen Orkanböen aus. Weicheier, aber was soll ich machen?

Momentan herrschen ausreichende Bedingungen vor, ich selbst kann aber frühestens nächstes WE

Grüße!


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Januar 2012)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...was ist denn mit deinen Schuhen passiert, hattest doch welche beim letzten mal...*rausgewachsen*?...



Ja, im laufe der Jahre sind sie immer mehr geschrumpft. Haben ja auch einiges mitgemacht.



antonk schrieb:


> Momentan herrschen ausreichende Bedingungen vor,



14 cm auf 500 m, 130 auf dem Brocken, lächerlich.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. Januar 2012)

So, da ich nun endlich nach Braunschweig gezogen bin und mich etwas eingelebt habe wird es denke ich Zeit für eine kleine Vorstellung meinerseits.
Also für alle, die es interessiert:
Ich heiße Daniel, bin 20 Jahre alt und studiere seit dem Wintersemester Maschinenbau an der TU. Ursprünglich komme ich aus Braunschweig, bin aber dann aufgrund der Trennung meiner Eltern im Kindesalter mit nach Hildesheim gezogen (worden), nun bin ich praktisch wieder in der Heimat gelandet.
Was das Radln angeht - worum es hier ja denke ich eigentlich gehen sollte - bin ich eigentlich für alles zu haben, was im Wald passiert, am liebsten fahre ich jedoch Downhill und Freeride und technische Touren.
Derzeit bin ich was das Fahren angeht allerdings etwas eingeschränkt - habe hier gerade nur das alte Herrenrad. Tourenradl wurde mir leider vorletztes Jahr gestohlen, weshalb in der alten Heimat nur noch das Nicolai steht.

Also, bis bald im Wald,
Daniel


----------



## antonk (29. Januar 2012)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> t.
> 
> 
> 
> 14 cm auf 500 m, 130 auf dem Brocken, lächerlich.




- richtig, ich hatte dein aktuelles Kampfgewicht missachtet. Da werden 14 cm freilich in Sekundenschnelle zu 0, 5 cm Eisfilm. Ansonsten nhem ich die Sache morgen in Augenschein.

Grüße!


----------



## Simmel (9. Februar 2012)

Sonntag wäre der beste Tag zum Skilanglauf auf dem Sonnenberg/in Sonnenberg, da wohl angenehme -8°C werden. Viellt. kommt ja noch jemand mit. Castello und ich werden hinfahren...bis dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antonk (11. Februar 2012)

moin,

 wann geht´s denn los?


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Februar 2012)

antonk schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wann geht´s denn los?



Heute. 

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, die Moto Cross Saison auf der anspruchsvollen Mittwochsrunde zu eröffnen.

Leichte Dünung, alle Untiefen erfolgreich umschifft. Keine Verluste.

A...hoi


----------



## Simmel (14. April 2012)

****amtliche Bekanntmachung***

07.07.2012    Papst-Clemens-Gedächtnis-RTF in Hornburg*



lockeres Anrollen eine Woche vor der Salzkammergut-Trophy


----------



## chick (17. Juli 2012)

Gibts Erfolgsmeldungen???


----------



## antonk (21. August 2012)

Bevor der Winterpokal losbricht, wäre ich nächste Woche bereit für gemeinsame Ausfahrten mit dem MTB, wenn nicht alle auf internationalen Veranstaltungen fahren sollten....


Grüße!


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2012)

Moin

bin Samstag in der Umgebung von Braunschweig.

Gibts da irgendwo ne nette Trailrunde?

vielleicht mit GPS-Daten?

Danke


----------



## chick (23. August 2012)

Wann genau nächste Woche?

Gruß, C.


----------



## Simmel (11. September 2012)

wie war denn die gemeinsame Runde?


----------



## antonk (11. September 2012)

Simmel schrieb:


> wie war denn die gemeinsame Runde?



Viele Kalorien habe ich nicht verbrannt, da mich der Infekt nur zum Röcheln ohne Rad trieb. Abmeldung fehlte freilich, sorry.  .

Kann ja gar nichts anderes heißen als verschoben ...

Fährt man denn in Hornburg noch Rad? Und Flatter auch noch?


----------



## Simmel (12. September 2012)

Hab in meinem 2wöchigem Sommerurlaub 7,2 Kilo Fett abgeschmissen und die Freude am Radfahren wiederentdeckt. Flatter ist mal zu mir nach Hornburg geradelt...liegenderweise, in so `nem GFK-Ei. RR und MTB ist zur Zeit nicht sein Ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antonk (14. September 2012)

7,2 kg weniger ??? Hast du auf Carbon umgestellt? Und was ist mit Flatter?
 Die liegende Position ist doch wohl nicht vorauseilender Gehorsam? Es liegt sich noch lange genug!

Wie sieht´s denn mit gemeinsamer Ausfahrt aus? Liegt Hornburg nah genug am Elm - jetzt, nach dem urlaub?

Grüße!


----------



## chick (14. September 2012)

In 2 Wochen??? Hast Du Dir was amputieren lassen?


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> bin Samstag in der Umgebung von Braunschweig.



Schade. An dem Tag konnte ich grad nicht.


----------



## Simmel (18. September 2012)

chick schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen??? Hast Du Dir was amputieren lassen?



Rücken rasiert


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. September 2012)

Keine weiteren Details bitte.

edit

Die Wolfsburger laden zur Elmtour.


----------



## Simmel (18. September 2012)

Anreise mit Auto?!...meinst Du die Tour?


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. September 2012)

Parkplatz Lutterspring. Den würde ich wahrscheinlich noch finden. Da war ich schon mal. Von Wob aus. Mit dem Nasen....äh Maskenmann.


----------



## Simmel (19. September 2012)

ich bin zur Zeit lieber mit dem RR unterwegs...mit dem MTB durch den Elm? Soweit bin ich dann doch noch nicht. Soll ja auch Spaß machen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. September 2012)

Jeder Mensch hat das Recht auf einen kurzen Moment der Schwäche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antonk (23. September 2012)

Ich war letzte Woche mit dem RR im Elm - der Spaß hielt sich in AmplebenSampleben in überschaubaren Grenzen. 

Also auch gern mal RR, obschon es noch furztrocken ist und das MTB jede Schwächephase kaschiert. E-Liegerad bleibt spaßfrei.


----------



## buttonmaker (23. September 2012)

Hey Leute,

habt Ihr vielleicht einen Tip für mich? Mein Hinterrad hat einen kleinen Seiten- und Höhenschlag. Ich wollte es richten lassen. Vor einiger Zeit war ich mit meinen alten Bike mal in BS am Bahnhof. (glaube Velocity heißt es dort) zum richten. So richtig zufrieden war ich damit nicht. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tip für die Wolfenbüttler/Braunschweiger Gegend?

Grüße

Bjoern

PS: LRS:Mavic Crossmax SX


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. September 2012)

Vielleicht.


----------



## Simmel (5. Oktober 2012)

Winterpokal...dieses Jahr wird angegriffen...noch wer Interesse?


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. Oktober 2012)

Hattest du nicht schon den letzten "Angriff" verpaßt? 

Wie dem auch sei, ich bin dabei.






























Leichter kann man nirgends gewinnen.


----------



## Simmel (5. Oktober 2012)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Leichter kann man nirgends gewinnen.





liegend? Hast Du schon nen Patent für die Rolle deines GFK-Eies angemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (5. Oktober 2012)

Simmel schrieb:


> liegend?



Auch wenn sich das einige wünschen - noch bin ich aufrecht und habe erst letztens einen Radfahrer überholt.

Ist "mein" BSCG Langarmtrikot noch unter den Irdischen?


----------



## antonk (8. Oktober 2012)

Simmel schrieb:


> Winterpokal...dieses Jahr wird angegriffen...noch wer Interesse?



Freilich! Bitte um baldmöglichste Freischaltung. Wir wollen doch nichts verpassen


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Oktober 2012)

antonk schrieb:


> Freilich!



Geisterfahrer sind diesmal nicht zugelassen.

Wie wäre es mit einer Elmtour? Nur daß man sich mal kennen lernt.


----------



## Simmel (9. Oktober 2012)

> FlatterAugust;9951836
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer Elmtour?



Du machst schon wieder Stress...


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. Oktober 2012)

Heul nicht. Ich zeig dir auch wie man hin kommt.


----------



## antonk (9. Oktober 2012)

Hach, eine Kennenlerntour...

Simmel erkenn ich am blankrasierten Rücken.

Flatter, wie wär´s mit einer Rose im Mund?


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. Oktober 2012)

Beim nächsten mal laß ich dich einfach liegen.


----------



## antonk (10. Oktober 2012)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal laß ich dich einfach liegen.



... da schmerzt ja schon die Erinnerung. 

Dieses WE muss bei mir Elmfrei bleiben, danach bin ich bei einer Kennenlerntour dabei - was immer wir da auch kennenlernen


----------



## macdet (13. Oktober 2012)

antonk schrieb:


> ... da schmerzt ja schon die Erinnerung.
> 
> Dieses WE muss bei mir Elmfrei bleiben, danach bin ich bei einer Kennenlerntour dabei - was immer wir da auch kennenlernen



sagt wann... kennenlernen aber bitte im Schritttempo und NUR bergab


----------



## Simmel (19. Oktober 2012)

***NATO confidential***

Das WP-Team ist angelegt. Bewerbungen werden ab sofort in unserer Personalabteilung bearbeitet. Aufgrund der erwartet hohen Anzahl an Bewerbern bitten wir um Geduld. Die Castingtermine werden den entsprechenden Probanden schriftlich mitgeteilt.


***NATO confidential***

HQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Oktober 2012)

Kann man schon eine Einlaufwette plazieren?



Simmel schrieb:


> ***NATO confidential***
> 
> Das WP-Team ist angelegt. Bewerbungen werden ab sofort in unserer Personalabteilung bearbeitet. Aufgrund der erwartet hohen Anzahl an Bewerbern bitten wir um Geduld. Die Castingtermine werden den entsprechenden Probanden schriftlich mitgeteilt.
> 
> ...



âThe same procedure as last year, miss simmel?â


----------



## Simmel (19. Oktober 2012)

nee...diesmal richtig Gas...in der 2. Dezemberwoche bin isch wieder auf meiner geliebten Insel Fuerte. Da es ja ein Sporthotel ist, gibts sogar Punkte beim Schlafen, Pommes essen, etc...


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Oktober 2012)

Simmel schrieb:


> nee...diesmal richtig Gras.. etc...



Also alles beim Alten.............ich wußte daß ich schon wieder gewinne.





















Muß mir langsam mal eine Herrausforderung suchen. Bei euch werde ich noch fett.


----------



## Der B (19. Oktober 2012)

Dann man alle an Deck zum Appell... Dannach alle achtern in den Maschienenraum zur Lagebesprechung
... schwups... ist der WP vorbei und wir sind mal wieder keinen Meter gefahren... 

Wer erkennt sich wieder???


----------



## Der B (19. Oktober 2012)

Vor drei Minuten Beworben und noch keine Rückmeldung??? Ein bischen mehr Disziplin, wenn ich bitten darf!!!

Bin am nächsten WE in der Gegend um 52°16´N, 10°32´O zu finden.
Treffen iner Kombüse? Meine Funkfrequez isrt immer noch die gleiche...

Ahoi und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!!!


----------



## Simmel (20. Oktober 2012)

***NATO confidential***

DAS BOOT IST VOLL

Da sich hier, wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, Deutschlands crême de la crême des Küstenschutzes in kürzester Zeit gemeldet hat, kann das HQ verkünden...SOLD OUT! Gezahlte Schmiergelder werden dieses Jahr unseren Agenten für Brasilenreisen zur Verfügung gestellt. Thanx für your support.


***NATO confidential***

HQ


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Oktober 2012)

Simmel schrieb:


> ***NATO confidential***
> 
> DAS BOOT IST VOLL
> 
> ...



Schade. Vier Mann + Frau Besatzung ist einfach zu wenig. Ein paar Karteileichen als Kielballast sollten schon sein.



Der B schrieb:


> Vor drei Minuten Beworben und noch keine Rückmeldung??? Ein bischen mehr Disziplin, wenn ich bitten darf!!!
> 
> Bin am nächsten WE in der Gegend um 52°16´N, 10°32´O zu finden.
> Treffen iner Kombüse? Meine Funkfrequez isrt immer noch die gleiche...
> ...



Das klappt doch bei dir sowieso wieder nicht.


----------



## jaamaa (22. Oktober 2012)

-


----------



## Simmel (5. November 2012)

*Lob einfach* für den alten Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (5. November 2012)

Dieser Thread schlingert ja immer noch in den Wogen! 

Unglaublich!


----------



## Der B (7. November 2012)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Das klappt doch bei dir sowieso wieder nicht.



ich war da!


----------



## Simmel (7. November 2012)

@B

wann kann man denn ne Hafenrundfahrt mit deinem Kahn machen? Schon fertig?


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. November 2012)

Für die Tankfüllung kriegst du zwei Golf VII.



> ich war da!



Bei mir?


----------



## Der B (15. November 2012)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Bei mir?



nö!

War mit dem Beiboot da, nicht mit dem Kreuzer!


----------



## Simmel (20. Dezember 2012)

wünsch euch schonmal schöne Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann euch zwar nicht ausstehen, aber: möge der Jupp mit euch sein.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter:

Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
von gestern auf heute Nacht (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:

Hardtail Wheeler Pro 69 Schwarz blau mit 53 cm Rahmen

Fully Radon Slide 150 9.0 Schwarz mit blauem Hinterbau 20 Zoll 2013er Modell
Die Rahmennummern und evt. Fotos werden nachgeliefert!!

Bitte haltet die Augen auf....


----------



## Der B (7. Januar 2013)

Radikale... kann ich nicht leiden! Egal welcher Gesinnung. Radikalität muss einhalt geboten werden!








Notfalls gibts was auf die Fresse!


----------



## tobone (26. Januar 2013)

Moin
Jemand Lust auf Asse? Fahre in 30min. los. Ca. 11.15 in Denkte (Tanke)
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## tourerbs (5. Februar 2013)

Für alle, die gerne in einer Gruppe fahren...

Der MTV Braunschweig startet ab April eine neue MTB-Gruppe, die freizeitorientiert unterwegs ist. Mittwochs ab 18 Uhr im Braunschweiger Bereich und Sonntags ab 10 Uhr - hier auch im Elm und im Harz...

Erster Termin ist der 03.04.13, 18 Uhr, am Sportgelände des MTV, Rote Wiese, Braunschweig. Bei Interesse kurz im MTV Braunschweig melden - da gibt's dann alle weiteren Infos oder zum ersten Treffen kommen.

Gruß tourerbs


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. Februar 2013)

MTV Braunschweig - da wird sportliche Fairness noch hochgehalten.


----------



## tourerbs (2. April 2013)

So, morgen geht's los. Erstes Treffen der neuen MTB Gruppe des MTV Braunschweig um 18 Uhr an der Roten Wiese. Mehr unter den Terminen beim Last Minute Biking...
Gruß tourerbs


----------



## Simmel (11. Juli 2013)

Letzte Woche mit Tower75 ne RR-Runde und gestern eine Runde mit FlatterAugust...das macht mir Angst...


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Juli 2013)

Mir macht Angst, daß ich anscheinend der letzte richtige Biker in dieser gottverlassenen Provinzstadt bin.


----------



## Simmel (12. Juli 2013)

...und vor allem der FITTESTE Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (12. Juli 2013)

FlatterAugust - schneller als sein Tod.


----------



## Simmel (14. Juli 2013)

@FlatterAugust

Mittwoch 0730 ne RRR?


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Juli 2013)

Herr Kaleu, melde gehorsamst: Diensttauglichkeit von LI wieder hergestellt. Gestriger Test verlief zufriedenstellend. 

Mi 0730 MAZ Brückendienst, Jawohl Herr Kaleu.


----------



## Simmel (16. Juli 2013)

okay...bis dahin selbständiger check aller Systeme!


----------



## Simmel (17. Juli 2013)

@FA

am Fr 19072013 RRR gegen 1000 DZ an Marina?


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. Juli 2013)

Jawohl, Herr Kauleu. Da bleibt sogar noch Zeit die Back zu klaren.


----------



## Simmel (18. Juli 2013)

für nächste Woche hat Uwe angeheuert...

WOW! Kann man 3 Leute schon als Radsportgruppe bezeichnen?


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. Juli 2013)

Nur in Braunschweig. Hier kommen die Regeln für behinderte Kommunen zur Anwendung: drei sind mehr als zwei = Radsportgruppe.


----------



## Simmel (21. Juli 2013)

Montag, 22072013 um 0730 RRR ab OkerMarinaResort (OMR)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (21. Juli 2013)

Was ist denn eigentlich aus dem RADSPORT-TEAM-BRAUNSCHWEIG geworden?


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Juli 2013)

Jawohl, Herr Kaleu: 22072013 - 0730 OMR.

Melde gehorsamst: RTB auf Feindfahrt verschollen.


----------



## Simmel (22. Juli 2013)

Mittwoch, 24072013 um 0730 RRR ab OkerMarinaResort (OMR)


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Juli 2013)

> das klingt toll . wo und wann trefft ihr euch denn.?
> könnte man evtl. ein kleines Treffen machen , auch ohne bikes zum kennen lernen . Und evtl. tauscht man Addressen aus um besser zu kommunizieren...............
> denn die nächste Saison kommt bestimmt , und mit mehrern zusammen läst es sich bekanntlich gut biken , oder es bilden sich Fahrgemeinschaften zu bestimmten bike Orten und vieles mehr.!


.


----------



## Simmel (22. Juli 2013)

....ich liebe es


----------



## antonk (24. Juli 2013)

moin!

kaum ist der winterpokal vorbei, werft ihr euch schon in den Kampf um die schönste Bikinifigur - Hut ab!

Wie wäre es mit gemeinsamen Auslauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (25. Juli 2013)

wenn Du unseren Anblick ertragen kannst...

ich schlage vor eine RRR am Freitag 25072013 um 1000 DZ ab Treffpunkt OMR oder evtl. AV. Bei Fragen PN

abgegrüsst


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Juli 2013)

Es lebt.

Freitag geht klar, Herr Kaleu.


----------



## antonk (25. Juli 2013)

ok  Freitag AV. Halltet Ausschau nach einem orientierungslosen Radler, der in diesem Jahr zum 2x auf dem RR sitzt.

Einwände, die ich hier nicht äußern möchte:

Das Wetter spricht für MTB im Wald, es spricht außerdem für 9.00 statt 10.00.......


----------



## Simmel (25. Juli 2013)

Ich komme aus der Sektion Hornburg angeschippert. Deswegen RR und 1000 DZ...also Abfahrt AV...bis morgen

abgegrüsst


----------



## Simmel (27. Juli 2013)

Mo, 2907 um 0730 RRR ab OMR?


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Juli 2013)

Jawohl, Herr Kaleu.


----------



## Simmel (28. Juli 2013)

Durch den "Tag der Seenotretter" kommt man durch laufende Interviewanfragen und -terminen kaum zum eigentlichen Geschäft...


----------



## Simmel (29. Juli 2013)

So...nur der vollständigkeithalber. Morgen Abfahrt zur RRR um 0900 DZ in Hornburg und ab Mittwoch...WACKÖÖÖÖHN!!!!!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Juli 2013)

Ich habe Mittwoch große Inspektion. Mal sehen wieviel Tage mir noch bleiben.

Grüß Heino von mir.


----------



## Simmel (5. August 2013)

Dienstag 06082013 1000 DZ RRR in BS ab OMR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (5. August 2013)

Melde gehorsamst: DI 06082013 KEINE Dienstbereitschaft wg. Lazarettbesuch.


----------



## Simmel (6. August 2013)

den Gruß auf der Straße nehme ich zurück...die entsprechende Person weiß bescheid...


----------



## FlatterAugust (6. August 2013)

Sie sind heute aber wieder gnadenlos streng, Herr Kaleu. Wo denen das Wasser doch schon bis zum Hals steht.


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. August 2013)

Freitag 09082013 1000 DZ RRR BS OMR.

50-80 Km. Grundlagentempo. Tag der offenen Tür. Gäste erlaubt.


----------



## Simmel (8. August 2013)

LI...meinten Sie Fr 09082013?


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. August 2013)

Ja, natürlich. Hach, im Alter ist nicht mehr alles Gold. Man hat heute schon vergessen, was morgen war.


----------



## Simmel (11. August 2013)

Mo 120813 um 1300 DZ RRR ab OMR?


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. August 2013)

Aye, aye.


----------



## Simmel (13. August 2013)

Wie ich sehe haben Sie heute DaS (Dienst auf Stube). Bei mir lag ne Patrouillenfahrt in Feindesland an. Verdammte Waschküche im Osten, gefühlt kaum Fahrt über Grund gemacht. Kein Ölzeug dabei, dadurch Hecktorpedorohr bewässert...Aber Auftrag ausgeführt, daher gabs ne halbe Flasche Bier für jeden.

Mi 14082013 1300 DZ RRR ab OMR!?

Wekusta 26 (Luftflotte 2/Wesendorf) meldet für 14082013: 18°C, wolkig, Niederschlag < 0,1 mm, Risiko 20%, Wind aus W 14,8 km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (13. August 2013)

bewässerter Kaleu schrieb:
			
		

> Mi 14082013 1300 DZ RRR ab OMR!?



Jawohl, Herr Kaleu. Heute noch Übungstauchen auf AMR.


----------



## Simmel (13. August 2013)

Befehl von OKM? Okay, gutes Gelingen


----------



## FlatterAugust (13. August 2013)

Melde gehorsamst: Wassereinbruch über Außenbordverschluß - feindliche Wolke - Alarmtauchen - Schleichfahrt - Wabos ausmanövriert - keine weiteren Schäden - Ende

Feuchte Grüße


----------



## Simmel (14. August 2013)

LI, kurz vorm Auslaufen kümmern Sie sich andererorts um Proviant?!? Dafür ist ausdrücklich der II WO zuständig!


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. August 2013)

Melde gehorsamst, nach gestrigem Feindkontakt mit Fregatte ein Mann auf Stube - nachher beim Bordarzt vorstellig werden - der Finger schwillt - Ende

A..hoi


----------



## Simmel (15. August 2013)

Okay...eigentlich war erneute Feindfahrt für Fr 16082013 1000 DZ ab OMR vorgesehen...erwarte diesbezüglich ihr Fernschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (15. August 2013)

> Ärztliche Bescheinigung
> 
> Der Pat. fühlt sich durch o. g. Verletzungen in seinem körperlichen und seelischen Wohlbefinden erhebl. beeinträchtigt.



Therapieanordnung: Fr 16082013 1000 DZ ab OMR


----------



## Simmel (15. August 2013)

Ok...dann kann ich dem I WO sagen, daß er die Mannschaft antreten lassen soll.


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. August 2013)

Jawoll. Zehn Mann und 99 Finger.


----------



## Simmel (16. August 2013)

Verdammte Sauerei! Wer zum Teufel hat die Kalipatronen vergessen?!?


----------



## Simmel (18. August 2013)

Stehe Mi, Do + Fr zur Verfügung, jeweils 1000 DZ ab OMR


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. August 2013)

Mi + Do 1000 DZ ab OMR OK. Fr unbedingt Tauchpause erforderlich.

Wir solltens uns endlich auch mal zu Touren verabreden, die wir dann NICHT fahren. Alte braunschweiger Tradition.


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. August 2013)

Wir können den Fr noch mit nehmen, wenns beliebt. Ich kann meine Freiwache um einen Tag verschieben.


----------



## Simmel (20. August 2013)

Alles klar, Fr auslaufen um 1000 DZ.

Auslaufen am Mi, verschiebt sich um 2h auf 1200 DZ. Okay?


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. August 2013)

Ist notiert.


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. August 2013)

Wie schafft man es, mich bergauf aus den Augen zu verlieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (21. August 2013)

Mann über Bord!?! Du hast mich an der Ampel stehen lassen...dann bin ich zur nächsten Tanke zwecks Proviant laden...dann hoch zum Tetzelstein...kein FlatterAugust da...durchs Reitlingstal zurück nach BS...

Morgen 1200 DZ statt 1000 DZ?


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. August 2013)

> Morgen 1200 DZ statt 1000 DZ?


 Mir egal.

Ich bin von der Ampel hoch und dann rechts zum Markt. Da habe ich erst gemerkt daß du nicht dran bist. Zurück zur Kreuzung - kein Simmel, zur Shell Tanke - kein Simmel, zurück zur Kreuzung - kein Simmel, hoch zum Tetzelabzeig - kein Simmel, hoch zum Tetzel - kein Simmel, nach Wartezeit am Tetzel - kein Simmel, dann über Langeleben-Frellstedt zurück nach BS.


----------



## Simmel (21. August 2013)

im Bermuda-Zweieck verschollen!.....war nicht an der Shell-Tanke...sondern an der Tanke Richtung Helmstedt...bin dann kurz vor Ortsausgang rechts Richtung Schöppenstedt/Tetzelstein...ich war wohl vor dir oben...sich beim RR fahren verlieren ist auch ne Kunst

okay...morgen 1200 DZ


----------



## Simmel (30. August 2013)

Mo 02092013 1200 DZ RR ab OMR?!


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. August 2013)

Aye, aye. Vergiß dein Glöckchen nicht.


----------



## Simmel (30. August 2013)

Glöckchen okay...eventuell statt RR das MTB rausholen? Ne Probefahrt wär mal langsam fällig.


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. August 2013)

Aber nur die Anspruchsvolle Wob, in den Landen der besten Navigatoren aller sieben Meere. Starker Seegang ist noch nichts für meinen Magen.


----------



## Simmel (31. August 2013)

Aye, aye


----------



## Simmel (3. September 2013)

Mi 04092013 1200 DZ MTB ab OMR?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (4. September 2013)

Keine Einwände. Mein Radione wollte nicht anspringen. Deshalb die späte Meldung.


----------



## Simmel (5. September 2013)

Fr 06092013 1000 DZ RR ab OMR?!


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. September 2013)

Jawohl. Fr 06092013 1000 DZ RR ab OMR. Bitte ein paar Minuten Wartezeit einkalkulieren, habe um 0800 Blutspende.


----------



## Simmel (5. September 2013)

Wegen schwerer See im Hochharz ist morgen Dienst auf Stube angesagt. Muss Freitag absagen, zwecks Regeneration.


----------



## Rick-Shafara (10. September 2013)

_Achtung Neubraunschweiger_

Guten Abend! Empfehlungswerter Radladen in Braunschweig zwecks Reparaturen rund ums MTB vorhanden?


----------



## Jbnk03 (11. September 2013)

Rick-Shafara schrieb:


> _Achtung Neubraunschweiger_
> 
> Guten Abend! Empfehlungswerter Radladen in Braunschweig zwecks Reparaturen rund ums MTB vorhanden?


Hallo!

Komm doch mal zu uns. Siegfriedstrasse 110. 
Details findest Du in meiner Signatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (11. September 2013)

Cannondale 1996 im Aufbau...dauern Reparaturen auch solange?


----------



## Jbnk03 (11. September 2013)

Simmel schrieb:


> Cannondale 1996 im Aufbau...dauern Reparaturen auch solange?


Natürlich nicht  Im Übrigen ist 1996 das Baujahr, nicht das Jahr in dem der Aufbau begonnen wurde 

Ich schwimme halt nicht im Geld und dieser Aufbau wird leider mal so richtig teuer werden...

Wenn keine Ersatzteile bestellt werden müssen, erledigen wir Reparaturarbeiten im Regelfall am selben Tag.


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. September 2013)

Meisterbetrieb?


----------



## Simmel (11. September 2013)

davon geh ich aus...wär doch sonst illegal, oder?


----------



## Rick-Shafara (11. September 2013)

Danke, werde bei Gelegenheit mal reinschauen!


----------



## dre (15. September 2013)

*Der Irrsinn geht weiter ! ! !* 

Heute in der Asse musste ich auf dem Pfilosophenweg leider wieder Nägel in den Wurzeln entdecken. Die Nägel sind ca. 3 - 4 cm lang und die Köpfe wurden abgekniffen, um extra scharfe Spitzen zu erzielen. Also Obacht beim fahren.

Es ist zum kotzen, was sich einige kranke Hirne so ausdenken. Was haben Reiter, Jogger und wir Biker diesen Idioten nur getan?







[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jaamaa (15. September 2013)

Iss ja übel! 
Anscheinend gibt es in der Asse doch ein Problem mit der Strahlung. Der Mensch mit Hirn kann das kompensieren, bei den Idioten bruzelt dadurch der letzte Rest auch noch weg.


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. September 2013)

> Philosophenweg



Welcher Weg ist das, wenn man vom westlichen asphaltiertem Parkplatz (Falkenheim) aus einsteigt?

Die Nägel scheinen schon länger dort zu stecken, die Schnittstellen sehen jedoch ganz frisch aus?


----------



## Simmel (16. September 2013)

Alter Schwede!!!


----------



## dre (16. September 2013)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Welcher Weg ist das, wenn man vom westlichen asphaltiertem Parkplatz (Falkenheim) aus einsteigt?
> 
> Die Nägel scheinen schon länger dort zu stecken, die Schnittstellen sehen jedoch ganz frisch aus?



Richtig. Es ist der Bereich, von der Pferdekoppel hoch auf den Philosophenweg, Richtung Kreuzung mit der Waldautobahn, ziemlich in der Mitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (17. September 2013)

Heute, Di 17092013 1100 DZ RR ab OMR?


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. September 2013)

Vermelde ereignislose Heimkehr. 

A..hoi


----------



## Simmel (27. September 2013)

Da steht man mit dem alten Mann vor antonks Türe und er macht nicht auf. Vermutlich endlich die Beine rasiert und die Klingel nicht gehört?!?


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. September 2013)

Oh. Doch schon nach Hause gefunden. Respekt.

Antonk...er schämt sich wegen seinem dicken Bauch. Tja, auch Leerkörper altern.

Du kannst übrigens beruhigt sein - bei mir waren es nur 126 Km.


----------



## Simmel (28. September 2013)

na dann...155 km...


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. September 2013)

Ich fahre ja heute noch mal.


----------



## TankedJoker (29. September 2013)

Ein paar Freerider und Downhiller hier? Sind ein paar Leute aus Wolfsburg und fahren öfters mal im Harz.

Sind jetzt über den 3/4.10. in Winterberg...also falls jemand spontan Lust und Zeit hat...würden uns freuen neue Leute zu treffen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. September 2013)

Der Wind gestern, ließ einen jeden Buckel dreifach spüren.

Mußte ich doch - als wäre dieses nicht bereits genügend Ungemach -  meinen durch intime Zweisamkeit der letzten Monate zu einem treuen Freund gewordenen Trainingsbegleiter seines irdischen Daseins entleiben. Nie hätte ich gedacht, daß der Verlust eines Riegels mein Gewissen derart in Bedrängnis bringt.


----------



## chick (1. Oktober 2013)

Oh, hier lebt ja was...
 @flatter: Warst Du das der mich vor ca 3 Wochen in Riddagshausen beim neuen Land fast übern Haufen gefahren hat??? Aaalter, komm du mir mal nach Hause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Oktober 2013)

Haufen? Welcher Haufen? Wärend das spektrale Abbild deiner Figürlichkeit nach wundersamer Applizierung auf die schon löchrigen Netzhäute meiner vertockneten Augäpfel noch meine altersbrüchigen neuronalen Röhren der Erkenntnis durchkreuzten, trugen unwillkürliche Muskelkontraktionen meine irdische Lebendmasse schon weit durch Zeit und Raum davon. Tschuldigung.

Henne und Küken wohlauf?


----------



## Simmel (5. Oktober 2013)

Bewerbungen für das legendäre WP-Team der BSCG werden ab sofort entgegengenommen. Aufgrund des erwartet hohen Andrangs von Bewerbungen entscheidet dann das Los...




















...wer`s glaubt...


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. Oktober 2013)

Dann werde ich in der zweiten Oktoberhälfte schon mal ein paar Punkte auf die Seite legen.


----------



## chick (5. Oktober 2013)

@flatter: Alles prima, danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## Simmel (13. Oktober 2013)

@LI

melde mich ab zur "Operation Fudenas"...werde ab und an Zwischenbericht erstatten.

abgegrüsst


----------



## FlatterAugust (13. Oktober 2013)

Gute Fahrt und fette Beute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (15. Oktober 2013)

mal schnell morgens um 0900 DZ (0800 Ortszeit Fuerteventura) mit MTB zum Außenposten der BSCG hochgefahren. Steht noch...keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. Oktober 2013)

Sauhund. Hier regnet es mal wieder.


----------



## Simmel (17. Oktober 2013)

Scheiß Fliegerei...durch die Klimaanlage waren die Schleimhäute sowas von ausgetrocknet...jetzt hab ich ne fette Vereiterung in der Nase. Werd wohl erstmal zum Doc müssen. Bis zum Fudenas am 26.10. ist zum Glück noch etwas Zeit.
 Insgesamt war das auch der sparsamste Flug den ich je hatte. Gut...das, wozu das Gerät gebaut wurde hat es getan, es ist geflogen. Nach über 1 h Verspätung, nachdem die Bordtoiletten sich aufs Rollfeld ergossen und die Techniker wenigstens 1 Toilette wieder hin bekamen. Es gab kein Unterhaltunsprogramm an Bord...kein Fernsehen und kein Radio. So werden aus 4 h Flug gefühlte 20 Stunden. Zu Essen gabs nur eine mit Gemüse gefüllte Teigtasche aus nem Pappkarton "auf die Faust"...lecker. Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt werde ich mit Hamburg Airways wohl nicht mehr fliegen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ja, die alten Maschinen. Null Komfort. Immerhin haben sie ZWEI funktionierende Flugplätze gefunden.






Simmel schrieb:


> Gemüse gefüllte Teigtasche





Ich dachte Waffen dürfen nicht mehr mit an Bord.


----------



## Simmel (17. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Simmel (20. Oktober 2013)

lockere Runde zum Hafen und ohne Ambitionen zum Postboten...


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Oktober 2013)

Kannst du überhaupt noch MTB? 

Das Wetter im OMR ist fast genau so schön und es gibt mehr freie Liegeplätze.


----------



## Simmel (20. Oktober 2013)

kann man denn mit nem 26" noch MTB? Ich denke das geht nur mit 27,5" oder 29"...
Die Nase ist wieder fit, aber so langsam krieg ich doch Muffensausen. Ekelhafte Hitze, ekelhafter Wind, ekelhaft welliges Höhenprofil, etc. aber was richtig schnell macht sind die freilaufenden Hunde der Finkabesitzer


----------



## Simmel (21. Oktober 2013)

@LI

Grit und ich kommen gerade vom spinning. Die 4000 RR-Kilometer der letzten 4 Monate haben nicht wirklich geholfen. Bin völlig platt. Der Trainer hat uns sogar aufgrund unseres Gammelpäckchens wiedererkannt. Er wusste sogar noch, daß wir letzten Dezember hier auf Fuerte waren...
 @antonk und DerB

lebt ihr noch? Beim WP am Start?


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. Oktober 2013)

Simmel schrieb:


> @LI
> 
> Grit und ich kommen gerade vom spinning.



Was soll das sein - Wettkampfvorbereitung nach Groß A?



Simmel schrieb:


> Die 4000 RR-Kilometer der letzten 4 Monate haben nicht wirklich geholfen.



Dir vielleicht nicht - mir schon. Hättste mal auf mich gehört. 

Ab sofort nichts mehr: kein MTB, kein Laufen, kein Spinning, kein Sonstwas. Etwas Zurückhaltung beim Fressen und Saufen, dann wird das schon. Vertrau mir, es tut auch nicht weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (21. Oktober 2013)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> ...Ab sofort nichts mehr: kein MTB, kein Laufen, kein Spinning, kein Sonstwas. Etwas Zurückhaltung beim Fressen und Saufen, dann wird das schon. Vertrau mir, es tut auch nicht weh.



...meinste wirklich das wir doch noch verknackt werden?!?


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Oktober 2013)

Nein, ich meine für dich. Ab sofort bis zum WE.


----------



## Simmel (24. Oktober 2013)

@LI

Du hättest in deiner Altersklasse "Master 60" beim Fudenas gute Chancen zu gewinnen...es geht genau ein Starter an die Linie....Bei "Master 40" habe ich`s mit 142 anderen Teilnehmern zu tun.

nächstes Jahr würde ich begrüßen, wenn wir als BSCG beim FudeNaS 2014 eine Mannschaft stellen könnten. Also schonmal vormerken...Ende Oktober 2014 FudeNaS...


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Oktober 2013)

Simmel schrieb:


> gute Chancen zu gewinnen...



Vizeweltmeister genügt mir aber nicht.


----------



## antonk (24. Oktober 2013)

leben ja - radeln nein

Diesen Widerspruch beginne ich ab morgen (sic!) wieder aufzulösen. 
Natürlich bin ich beim WP am Start. Ich würde es zur Abwechslung begrüßen, wenn ich nicht die ersten 4 Wochen hoffnungslos hinterherhänge, um anschließend durch lockeres "Brotholen" stumpf zu gewinnen, weil ihr wieder jede Lebensäußerung eingestellt habt. Das hätte für euch den Vorteil, auch noch  im Frühling beim Blick in die Tiefe Füße zu sehen statt heller Berge )

Grüße!


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Oktober 2013)

antonk schrieb:


> Das hätte für euch den Vorteil, auch noch  im Frühling beim Blick in die Tiefe Füße zu sehen statt heller Berge )
> 
> Grüße!



Im Gegensatz zu dir haben wir kräftig abgespeckt.


----------



## Simmel (25. Oktober 2013)

So...heute haben wir meine Startnummer beim Veranstalter, dem Batallion Soria 9 vom spanischen Militär, direkt in der Kaserne abgeholt. 

Heute ist der erste bewölkte Tag seit unserer Ankunft am 14.10.. Der Wind hat auch zugenommen und kommt natürlich aus der für mich falschen Richtung. Vielleicht wirds ja bis mogen wieder besser.


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Oktober 2013)

Nicht die *1*? Haben die sich vertan?








> Falsche Richtung



Nutze dein Talent und nimm auch die Falsche.

Viel Glück und keine Versenkung.


----------



## Simmel (25. Oktober 2013)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Nicht die *1*? Haben die sich vertan?



die hole ich mir morgen im Vorbeifahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Oktober 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXQvmsUU5cU"]FUDENAS 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Simmel (26. Oktober 2013)

So...was hab ich meinem Kriegsberichterstatter gesagt? Machen sie Fotos von einlaufenden Booten...weil sie dann Werte haben. Heute war die größte Tortour meines Lebens. ...Abfahrten habe ich für meine Verhältnisse eigentlich gut gemeistert...aber ich konnte nicht richtig die Hügel wegdrücken, kein Druck...Schmerzen in Magengegend, legten sich aber nach 50 min...bis Km 60 war ich voll auf Kurs, aber dann ging immer weniger, der Wind und die Hitze. War Wind da, war es schlecht, war er nicht da, war es zu heiß...heute konnte man es mir aber auch nicht recht machen. Nach Km 45 wartete mein Proviantmeister Grit an Km 75 zusätzlich zu den offiziellen Verpflegungspunkten. Nur das hielt mich noch einigermaßen obenauf. Keine Ahnung wie oft ich an Aufgabe gedacht habe? Dann hatte ich einen Lauf und holte einen nach dem anderen auf. Bei Km 92 dann wieder Bordverpflegung. Danach aber kaum Fahrt über Grund gemacht. Ab Km 120 der komplette Zusammenbruch. Bei Km 140 wurde ich aus dem Rennen genommen, da das Zeitlimit überschritten wurde...20 Km vor dem Ziel. Ich war nicht traurig...7 h auf dem Bike, welches eh nicht mehr richtig schaltete, reichen mir für heute. Jetzt tut mir eigentlich fast alles weh. Rücken, Knie, Stelzen, Kopf...sollte heute nicht sein...nächstes Jahr, neuer Versuch. FudeNaS 2014


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Oktober 2013)

Hörst du jetzt für dieses Jahr wieder auf - oder endlich mal richtiges Training?


----------



## Simmel (27. Oktober 2013)

mein Proviantmeister und ich sind für Punkt 2, alles andere wäre quatsch. Die Grundlage ist ja jetzt da. Wir haben uns heute den 2. Tag der Tourenfahrer angeschaut. Auch da wurden viele wegen Zeitlimits rausgeholt...der Wind hat hier in den letzten Tagen so stark zugenommen...Wahnsinn!!! Soll aber keine Ausrede für meine Leistung sein...


----------



## Simmel (29. Oktober 2013)

wieder im Lande...


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Oktober 2013)

Da könnte man ja wieder mal Radfahren. Natürlich mußt du dich erst wieder aklimatisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (5. Dezember 2013)

heute bestes Rennradwetter. Morgen auch...wann und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. Dezember 2013)

Heute?


----------



## Simmel (27. März 2014)

letzter Tag in Bayern...dann hat die heimat mich wieder


----------



## Simmel (14. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand Bock Ende Oktober (25. + 26.) beim FudeNaS 2014 auf Fuerteventura mitzufahren? Anmeldefrist wäre von Anfang Juni - Anfang Juli. Da ich letztes Jahr schon dabei war kenne ich mich recht gut mit den Anmeldeformalitäten vor Ort und der Strecke aus. Abgegrüsst


----------



## wildkrokus (27. Juni 2014)

..


----------



## Der B (7. Juli 2014)

Simmel schrieb:


> @LI
> 
> @... DerB
> 
> lebt ihr noch? ...?




Irgentwie schon...


----------



## antonk (31. Oktober 2014)

Moin!

Wo ist die obligatorische Winterpokalansage? Was is los? Wir geraten doch nur unnötig in Rückstand!

Grüße!


----------



## Simmel (4. März 2015)

Ab April wird wieder angegriffen 

@FlatterAugust 

lebst Du noch? bitte melde dich mal bei mir per Tel


----------



## chick (4. März 2015)

Was genau wird denn angegriffen? Der Winterspeck?
btw: Frohes Neues!


----------



## Simmel (5. März 2015)

Der Speck der letzten "2" Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (11. März 2015)

wildkrokus schrieb:


> Brauschweig interessierte MTB´ler, schaut bitte hier und auf den folgenden Seiten:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-trails-im-elm.575345/page-47



Sehe ich ja jetzt erst. Hi, hi, Elmkenner. Wer erinnert sich? Ich werde schon mal meine Goldenen polieren.



chick schrieb:


> Was genau wird denn angegriffen? Der Winterspeck?



Werden sie hier nicht frech, Mütterchen.


----------



## chick (10. Juli 2015)




----------



## chick (10. Juli 2015)

Guten Tag allerseits.
Am Dienstag zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr wurden uns diese beiden 29er Singlespeeder in Braunschweig am Bohlweg/Ecke Damm geklaut. Eigentlich mache ich mir keine Hoffnung, aber es sind ziemlich auffällige Bikes, vielleicht fällt ja einem von Euch was auf. Insbesondere der Lynskey-Rahmen sieht schon ziemlich besonders aus.

Möge dem Drecksdieb der Arsch abfaulen.


----------



## Edith L. (14. Juli 2015)

Das ist aber ärgerlich!

Und ich muß jetzt echt gestehen, dass ich am Wochenende ein MTB aus dem Keller ans Sonnenlicht gezerrt habe!

Hmm, vllt wird es noch mal was!


----------



## Simmel (25. September 2015)

und? ist es was geworden? Ich muß leider feststellen, daß die Motivation auch nicht durch neue Teile besonders steigt. Hab mir mal ne Rohloff-Nabe gegönnt...trotzdem nüscht.


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. September 2015)

Simmel schrieb:


> Hab mir mal ne Rohloff-Nabe gegönnt...



Die Zombie-Version? Oder doch die Green Speed, die sich bei Nichtgebrauch biologisch selbst abbaut?

Ich kann nicht mehr in dein Profil und dir somit auch keine Droh-PN schicken!? Ich sende die jetzt eine teure E-Mehl mit meiner neuen Telefonnummer. Also check deine Mails, Arschgesicht.

A..hoi


----------



## Edith L. (1. Oktober 2015)

Simmel schrieb:


> und? ist es was geworden? Ich muß leider feststellen, daß die Motivation auch nicht durch neue Teile besonders steigt. Hab mir mal ne Rohloff-Nabe gegönnt...trotzdem nüscht.



Es wird und neue Teile tragen ihr Übriges dazu bei. Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, dass man trotz bekannten Geländes immer noch neue Trails findet.


----------



## Edith L. (10. Oktober 2015)

Die üblichen Runden mal in entgegengesetzter Richtung zu fahren, ist ja auch, sagen wir mal, interessant!


----------



## Edith L. (18. Oktober 2015)

Nach einem WP-Team muss man hier wohl nicht fragen, oder?

Eintragen muss man natürlich wie jedes Jahr beharrlich nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antonk (17. November 2015)

Guten Tach in die elektronische Runde!

Das Verhältnis von Körperfett und MTB-Bewegung hat sich im letzten Jahreslauf bedenklich entwickelt. An die Weihen neuer Ausrüstung glaube ich nicht, an die Kraft leerer WP-Konten schon. Wie wäre eine verspätete Teammeldung??

Grüße !


----------



## Edith L. (17. November 2015)

Ich hatte gestern noch geschaut, wann Du Dich das letzte Mal hier angemeldet hattest und Dich schon abgeschrieben!
Jetzt können wir uns eine Teamanmeldung oder -unterschlupf sparen.
Nur mal so zur Info und Motivation: Mein WP-Konto ist jedenfalls schon nicht mehr leer!


----------



## antonk (17. November 2015)

Gibt´s doch gar nicht! Da wache ich nach Monaten auf und dann ist es 12 Stunden zu spät....

Naja, dann bleibt nur der selbstorganisierte Vergleich - schade, hatte ich in den Vorjahren doch so gerne gesehen, wie Flatters Tortenstück in der Teamgrafik von Woche zu Woche abnahm, im sicheren Wissen, dass dafür an anderer Stelle zugenommen wird. Und wie das erste Veilchen habe ich dann auch stets die Mail betrachtet, mit der im Frühling so ganz überrraschend der Kampf gegen den Winterspeck angeblasen wurde...
Ach! Vorbei, vorbei...


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. November 2015)

antonk schrieb:


> Winterspeck



Mein Speck ist saisonal unabhängig (Tannenbaumsyndrom). Wenn alles gut geht, stehe ich dir ab 03. 2016 wieder zu Verfügung. Bis dahin kannst du ja schon mal die Baumstümpfe entlang der Wege roden.


----------



## antonk (19. November 2015)

Flatter, wenn alles gut geht? Bist du schwanger?
Baumstümpfe roden? In früheren Zeiten hast du die ausgebissen und weggespukt, wenn sie im Weg waren. Was ist passiert?


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. November 2015)

Nur ne kleine Routine-OP; sagt der Doc?! Mit dieser harmlos scheinenden Prognose sind zwar schon viele für immer gegangen, aber echtes Unkraut wächst wieder nach. Höher als vorher.

Baumstümpfe: ich erinnere mich da an ein Gräusch hinter mir.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (28. November 2015)

Mir hat es diese Woche doch tatsächlich nen RaRa liteskin zerlegt.
Auf einmal buckelte das Hinterrad leicht. Die Kontrolle ergab, dass sich auf der Flanke die Seitenwand an einer Stelle delaminierte. Offenbar ist der Reifen nicht ordentlich vulkanisiert worden. Der Verkäufer hat das auch gleich eingesehen. Jetzt kann der Neue bei dem Wetter am Hinterrad weiter driften!


----------



## antonk (30. November 2015)

und es fährt doch!  Jetzt muss ich aber langsam nachlegen. Die letzte Tour war im Oktober....
Dafür in den Alpen - hält für drei Monate


----------



## Edith L. (1. Dezember 2015)

Bloß keine Hektik. 
Jetzt kommt erstmal der Nikolaus, dann Weihnachten und die bucklige Verwandschaft, Sylvester und Januar als Kompensationsmonat ist auch schnell vorbei. 
Aber der Februar ist nächstes Jahr ein laaanger Monat, da kannst Du dann wieder richtig Gas geben.


----------



## antonk (2. Dezember 2015)

TIEFSCHLAG! Jetzt gibt es eine WP-Grafik, die ungefragt den Vergleich mit allen jemals gefahrenen Saisons einblendet... Das Alter, das Alter!


----------



## Edith L. (2. Dezember 2015)

Geht doch!


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Dezember 2015)

antonk schrieb:


> TIEFSCHLAG! Jetzt gibt es eine WP-Grafik, die ungefragt den Vergleich mit allen jemals gefahrenen Saisons einblendet... Das Alter, das Alter!



Akzeptier es einfach: du bist nicht mehr der Alte, und der Neue wirst du auch nicht mehr. Alternde Pädagogen sind wahrlich Jammerlappen.


----------



## antonk (3. Dezember 2015)

Flatter - Nicht mehr der Alte? Die Antwort gebe ich am Anstieg und bis März per WP-Grafik 

Vorsorglich deinen letzten Beitrag schon mal ausdrucken, rollen, dein Tüllröckchen heben und sie dahin stecken, wo dir die Sonne nie scheint


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Dezember 2015)

antonk schrieb:


> WP-Grafik



Die Qualtät des WP läßt sich daran abschätzen, daß es mir ohne jede Anstrengung gelungen ist, mit nur einer Trainingseinheit 1000 Plätze zu überspringen. Ich ziehe Nov. 2016 mal Bilanz.


----------



## Edith L. (6. Dezember 2015)

Da habe ich mir aufgrund des anhaltenden Regens der letzten Zeit die dünneren 1,9er mit dem bissigen Profil draufgezogen um heute festzustellen, dass die Trails doch überwiegend trocken sind. Es sind zwar ein paar Trails von den Pferden umgedreht, da wäre man mit den breiten Leichbauschlappen aber gleichwohl besser durch- oder besser drübergekommen. So war es über 3 Std recht anstrengend eine Frässpur zu ziehen.
Nette Abwechslung zum Rolle drangsalieren.

Die anschliessende Adventstunde entschädigte für alles!

So schönen 2. Advent!


----------



## Simmel (13. Dezember 2015)

Boah...die ganzen Möchtegernbiker sind aus ihren Löchern gekrochen...ich bin begeistert...schönen 3.Advent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich hoffe das motiviert!


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Dezember 2015)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...ich bin begeistert...



Ja, das WP-Team bereitet mir auch Freude.


----------



## Edith L. (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich mach dieses Jahr im WP mal den Simmel und fahre -besser- komme nur zum Rolle fahren.
Ich komme einfach nicht am Tage raus und allein im Dunkeln rumgurken.....neee, lass mal!
Und wenn es mal passen sollte, dann regnet oder stürmt es!
Aber das Rollen ist echt effektiv. Die Rollphasen fallen vollkommen weg. Das Training lässt sich prima steuern. Man kann schön austesten, wie und wann Trinken und Verpflegung anspricht. Ganz böse wird es, wenn man ne halbe Stunde vorher einen Kaffee trinkt......heieieieiei!
Man fährt sich zu dem das Material nicht im Schmier kaputt und produziert kaum Wäsche. Ok, man schwitzt sich richtig einen ab, daher sollte man sich in einen kühlen Raum verziehen. Vorzugsweise mit TV.....ist man auch immer auf dem Laufenden. Dann hält man auch mal längere Zeit aus. Irgendwann reicht es dann aber auch mal!

Wenn es hier nicht so sinnlos wäre, würde ich mal eine richtig schicke Singeltrailtour im Flatland mit insgesamt knapp über 50 km anbieten.


----------



## Edith L. (20. Dezember 2015)

So ihr MTB-Verweigerer. Saugeniale und den Rollenryhtmus brechende MTB-Runde gedreht. Dabei einen der vier Wolfsichtungswälder 2015 gemosht nebst einem neuen Singeltrail.
Schlammfräse kann man an einigen Stellen echt gebrauchen. Aus einigen Trails hat der Wind das Laub schon weggeblasen ansonsten sind die Wege auch in abgelegenen Teilen wieder sichtbar durch plattgetretenes Laub.
Allerdings für Dezember viiiiiiel zu warm draußen.....3/4 Klamotten und kurze Handschuhe! Netter Wind auf den Freiflächen!
Und vor den Weihnachtsurlaubsfeiertagen im WP aktuell noch schnell auf Platz 279 gefahren. Mal schauen wie lange das hält!

Schönen 4. Advent! Jetzt gibts Kaffee und Kuchen!


----------



## Edith L. (27. Dezember 2015)

Heute eine Erkundung bis Hämelerwald gefahren. Mit ein  bisschen Try and Error sind es dann doch 75km geworden. Werde ich demnächst nochmal hinzoomen. Da geht was. Allerdings dann ohne die 1.9er Schlammfräsen, sondern mit schnelleren Reifen, dann läuft einem die Zeit nicht so davon. Das bissl Driften kann man in Kauf nehmen.

Jetzt werde ich aber erstmal  den Oderwald unter mir durchdrehen.


----------



## Simmel (20. April 2016)

Tach ihr Spacken...die alten Männer fahren wieder...also zieht euch warm an...


...es ist kalt draußen


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. April 2016)

Seit wann interessierst du dich für Paläontologie? Diesen alten Brontosaurusgammelknochenthread auszugraben.....Respekt vor der Totenruhe, bitte.


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. April 2016)

Vergangene Woche ist mir auf der anspruchsvollen Mitwochsrunde das Schaltauge abgerissen. Der Wald dort ist total verwüstet. Das neue Schaltauge ist jetzt angekommen, nun suche ich einen guten Radladen in Braunschweig, der mir das günstig anbaut und die Schaltung neu einstellt. Jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## antonk (3. Mai 2016)

Flatter, bei Hornbach! Da gibt´s Montagekleber und Fachkräfte!

Ansonsten:

Tach  Sportsfreunde!

Bin so schlecht durch Winter und Frühling gekommen wie noch nie, suche nach einem langsamen Einstieg...

Grüße in die kleine Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chick (2. August 2016)

Tach auch! 
Ich brauch´n neues Ratt. Vielleicht doch mal eins mit schmaleren Reifen?! Dringend Inspiration gesucht...

Grüsse, Claudia


----------



## Simmel (23. Oktober 2016)

Willste deins wiederhaben? Ist eigentlich im gleichen Zustand in dem Du es uns verkauft hast...nur das Du es jetzt mit H-Kennzeichen fahren kannst

Watt isn dieses Jahr mit Winterpokal-Team?


Hab mal das legendäre Team BRAUNSCHWEIGER COAST GUARD zum neuen Leben erweckt...Beitrittsanfragen werden ab jetzt bearbeitet...eventuell


----------



## *castello* (24. Oktober 2016)

Auf gehts!


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Oktober 2016)

Habe mir für diesen Winter ne Software aus dem Darknet gezogen, die selbständig WP-Einträge generiert. Nachdem ich das Rattfahren komplett eingestellt habe, spare ich mir jetzt auch das lästige Eintragen.

Schaltwerk habe ich erstmal profisorisch mit Draht angerödelt.


----------



## Simmel (26. Oktober 2016)

So soll es sein...
...ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, daß sich jedes neue Teammitglied 2 Willkommenspunkte eintragen kann. Diese sind nicht mit anderen Rabattaktionen kombinierbar. So dann...auf gehts


----------



## Simmel (3. November 2016)

Wie es fast meist bei Beginn des Winterpokals ist, man liegt erstmal mit ner fetten Erkältung flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (3. November 2016)

Gute Ausrede. Werde ich mir merken.


----------



## Hobb (11. November 2016)

Moin,
nehmt Ihr noch einen aus Bremen und drumrum bei Euch im WP-Team auf?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. November 2016)

Ü50 - hast du denn ne Freigabe von deiner Krankenkasse zum biken? Damit knausern die doch ziemlich. Wenn ja, melde dich an, der Kaleu wird dich dann irgendwann freischalten. 

Falls er seine Männergrippe überleben sollte.


----------



## Hobb (11. November 2016)

Die Kassen machen doch immer diese "Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit" Aktion. Die sollen mal meckern ..

Graue Schrift auf grauem Grund, ohne Brille. läuft 

Danke erstmal!


----------



## Hobb (14. November 2016)

Sorry für meine Aufdringlichkeit. Bin dann wieder weg.


----------



## Simmel (17. November 2016)

Ups...da hab ich wohl was verpasst...Scheiß Schreibfunk...man hätte ja auch mal auf Sprechfunk umstellen können


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. November 2016)

Sitzt auf der Brücke und kriegt nichts mit. Verlässlich unzuverlässig.


----------



## Simmel (21. Januar 2017)

Wie gehts denn der faulen Bande so? Ich kann ja jetzt wieder große Töne spucken


----------



## SteffenR (23. März 2017)

Uiuiui. Zufällig mal wieder auf den Thread "gestoßen". Was ist aus der berühmt berüchtigten Runde geworden? Manchmal vermiss ich euch schon, wenn ich hier im Flachland mit dem Rennrad durch die Felder fahre / mit den Laufschuhen meine Runden drehe. Vorteil - ich komm auch "laufend" fast wieder an die km der Mittwochsrunde ran. Nur werden es statt der gewohnten 2h dann eher 3-4h.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. April 2017)

http://www.pd-bs.polizei-nds.de/fah...sucht-eigentuemer-von-fahrraedern-112062.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (3. Oktober 2017)

.


----------



## Simmel (18. Oktober 2017)

So...der Kindergarten ist wieder geöffnet...das WP-Team BRAUNSCHWEIGER COAST GUARD Est. 2006 nimmt wieder Bewerbungen entgegen...


----------



## Simmel (19. Oktober 2017)

Freunde...einer noch...los getze


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich könnte auch doppelt fahren. Schalt mal frei.


----------



## Simmel (25. Oktober 2017)

Vom Gewicht her bist Du wie zwei Personen oder wie?


----------



## Simmel (25. Oktober 2017)

...und auch nur, wenn Du mir nen guten Radladen in Braunschweig empfehlen kannst


----------



## Simmel (23. Mai 2018)

Aufgrund hoher Nachfrage nehme ich schonmal Bewerbungen für das Winterpokal-Team 2018/2019 entgegen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Mai 2018)

Ergeizige Ziele du hast, junger Jedi.


----------



## Edith L. (29. August 2018)

Ich hatte mir heute doch echt vorgenommen unsere "berühmt-berüchtigte Mittwochsrunde" mal wieder zu fahren.
Habe dann aber doch nur ganz leicht etwas umdisponiert.
Geworden sind es dann nämlich u.a. die Trails Lindenberg, im Wald zwischen Steterburg und den beiden Schichthütten, in Steterburg, Geitelder Holz, Timmerlaher Busch, Gleidinger Holz, Lammer und Ölper Holz und die Okertrails Veltenhof als auch den Poco-Porta-Ikea-Globus-Trail mit ner "schönen" Abfahrt ne rutschige Sandrampe runter.
Das alles als Rundkurs, wobei ich mir die Wälder in zwei Hälften  aufgeteilt habe, so dass ich keinen Trail zweimal fahren musste. Wer sich auskennt ist da klar im Vorteil. Die Wendepunkte waren jeweils der erst- und zu letztgenannte Spot. Musste zwischendurch nur den Kiosk am Hochseilgarten und ne Tanke plündern, weil sich Flüssigkeitsmangel in der Pulle einstellte. Das war ja eigentlich anfangs gar nicht so geplant.
Es standen dann nachher 84km auf dem Tacho. Kein Wunder eigentlich, denn das war ne ordentliche Trail-Besorgung!

Fazit: Mit Trails kannste Dich um Braunschweig wirklich tot werfen. Man muss sie einfach nur kennen!

Ein paar Trails könnten mal öfter (ein-)gefahren werden. Scheinen relativ unbekannt zu sein.





"Mittwochsrunde" dann vllt nächste Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (3. September 2018)

Endlich, endlich mal weniger Staub auf den Böcken.

Und kulinarisch Wertvolles wird derzeit in diversen Geschmacksrichtungen von süß bis sauer reichlich am Wegesrand angeboten. Besser als das Einheitsobst beim Discounter umme Ecke!


----------



## Edith L. (5. September 2018)

Na, geht hier noch was?
Hits sammelt der thread ja genug!

Hab heute noch einmal ne schnelle Feierabendrunde gedreht

Ich liebe einfach solche Trails:















Leichtes hoch und runter und immer schön links und rechts winkeln! Einfach nur so was von genial!


----------



## Edith L. (8. September 2018)

Ich mach mal weiter! 

Heute nen bissl XC mit Ausnahmen!







Und gebuddelt und gebastelt haben sie da zwischenzeitlich auch mal etwas verschärfter!









Sogar mit Trailweiser!  





Rechts auf der Kuppe geht es dann links rein in ne Senke und mit nem ordentlichen Schwung durch nen Anlieger am Gegenhang hinten weiter wieder raus. Den anschließenden Kicker habe ich da aber ausgelassen! Ist ja mit der XC-Möhre etwas Zurückhaltung geboten!

Dann kündigte sich das schon 100m vorher mit ner zunehmenden "Duftnote" an! *würg* Lag 10m neben dem Trail!





Mittwoch greife ich dann mal die legendäre Braunschweiger Mittwochsrunde auf. Start entweder Stadthalle oder Kennelbad! Mal sehen!


----------



## Edith L. (11. September 2018)

So, die Strecke der legendären Braunschweiger Mittwochsrunde steht für morgen.
Ich werde die Strecke ganz klassisch und entspannt abfahren, obwohl mehrere Varianten möglich sind, beginnend also Stadthalle und zurück über Südsee. Damit ist schon klar, wie die Runde läuft.
Etwas Ungewissheit in der Erinnerung besteht allerdings noch hinsichtlich der Streckenführung im Bereich Stöckheimer bzw. Dahlumer Forst. Da gibt es aber auch einfach viele geile Trails mit entsprechendem Anschluß.

Also, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, geht es morgen Nachmittag los! Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...., wahrscheinlich flash backs ohne Ende!


----------



## Edith L. (12. September 2018)

Ich habe also heute die "anspruchsvolle" Mittwochsrunde abgeritten.

Begonnen habe ich an der Stadthalle, dann an Westermann vorbei durch den Prinzenpark, dann kleiner Schlenker über den Nußberg und weiter in Richtung Riddagshausen. Über die Buchhorst und hinterm Schöppenstedter Turm Rautheim rechts liegen gelassen, nen Stück dröge an der Wabe lang und dann die "Ausscheidungsrampe" hoch ins Rautheimer Holz und im nördlichen Teil schliesslich rüber ins Mascheroder Holz. Über die Straße rüber und Feuer frei! Ich liebe die Trails an der alten Landwehr lang. Man, man, man! 
Von dort wieder rüber ins Rautheimer Holz um um Mascherode herum ins Niederdahlumer Holz zukommen. Das war da mal wieder so genial flowig, dass ich da gleich zwei Runden gedreht habe. Die Südseite nach Salzdahlum entlang zwar ganz schön rubbig durch die Pferde aber wenigstens zu dieser Jahreszeit keine Zecken mehr. Das Rautheimer und das Niederdahlumer Holz setzen meiner Meinung nach weiterhin die Pace in Braunschweig. Auf diesen Strecken brauchste einfach alles was xc ausmacht..... Druck/Speed, nen abgestimmtes Fahrwerk und Du musst Dein Fahrrad beherrschen. Dann kommt der CC-Flow da von ganz alleine....wie im Rausch geht es dann um die Ecken ....so genial, was will man mehr!
Okay, dann rüber in den Oberdahlumer Forst und die Erinnerung zur Streckenführung war wieder da. Jedenfalls bis zum bitteren südlichen an Wolfenbüttel ran und von dort rüber in den westlichen Teil des Lechlumer Holz! Auch wieder so geniale Trailführungen. 
Schliesslich rüber nach Stöckheim unter der AB durch (Scheiß Baugebiet). An der Oker und am Südsee entspannt zur Stadthalle zurück. 
Insgesamt 56km! Passt, typische Mittwochsrundenlänge! 

Es war jedenfalls mal wieder richtig top.  





Buchhorsttrail oben und Lechlumer Trailein- bzw Ausgang unten


----------



## wMacx (17. September 2018)

Moin zusammen. Ich wollte mal hören wer eher so im Norden und Osten der Stadt unterwegs ist? Ich fahre viel zwischen Bevenrode, Buchhorst und Herzogbergen.

Als Feierabendrunde zwischen 1 und 1,5 Stunden. Gern auch mit nem Stop im Löwengarten im Park. 

VG
Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (19. September 2018)

@wMacx
Ich bin ja eher im genau anderen Bereich von BS unterwegs. In der Bevenroderecke war ich jedenfalls schon ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr! Aber vllt findet sich mal eine Gelegenheit.

Da ich heute schon vor Feierabend Feierabend habe und das schöne Wetter noch ausnutzen möchte, stellt sich die Frage, was ich heute mache?
Roadtraining im welligen Gelände und neue Teile/Einstellungen testen oder gediegen die Hometrails mit einem MTB fahren? Werde ich wohl nach Lust und Laune noch entscheiden.


----------



## Edith L. (19. September 2018)

Ich habe mich dann doch heute für ne Straßenrunde entschieden.

Bei dem Westwind am Nachmittag aber nicht unbedingt die beste Idee, zumindestens dann, wenn man ihn die ganze Zeit erstmal von vorne hat.

Ein Dreieck fahren und den Wind dabei immer irgendwie schräg oder von der Seite hätte ich auch fahren können. Hätte, hätte....

Also, in Hildesheim dann irgendwann mal angekommen,





bin ich dann südöstlich abgebogen und über Achtum, Ottbergen



,

Nettlingen und Burgdorf die Schleife zurück gefahren!

Das war dann schon ein ordentliches Ründchen!

Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich noch ne andere Planung im Kopf, die hole ich dann aber noch gesondert nach!


----------



## Edith L. (23. September 2018)

Schönes Wetter heute, oder?

Brrrr!

Das war ja angesagt, also gestern noch ab aufs Bike und ne trockene Runde drehen!
Dafür gab es aber wieder ordentlichen Westwind! Immer schön, wenn man beim Foresthopping über die Plaine muss.

Naja, nun rückt der Herbst/Winter auch vom Wetter näher, die Bucheckerhülsen knacken unter den Reifen, auf den Trails sammelt sich das erste Laub und die Temperaturen schmieren ab. 3/4 und kurzes Trikot war trotzdem noch möglich, obwohl mir gleichwohl in einem Ort eine Frau mit Winterjacke und ihrem Bello entgegen kam. Unglaublich.

Also, Zeit sich mal um die Befahrbarkeit der winterlichen Hometrails zu kümmern.

Es liegt teilweise noch reichlich Holz/Stämme in den Trails. Da habe ich gestern beim Besichtigung erstmal ein paar Hindernisse für flottes Durchradeln beseitigt.
Mit der Handsäge waren die Boardmittel begrenzt. Ich werde mit der Bügelsäge wohl nochmal an einigen Orten vorbeikommen.

Vorher....





...nachher! Der dahinter ist zumindestens jetzt schon angesägt.





Dieser umgeknallte Kirschbaum geht mir schon länger auf den Senkel!





Und....Bahn wieder frei!





Und noch einer wech!





Alles gemeine Dinger, da dass Kettenblatt bereits aufsetzt!

Ich habe dann als Sahnehäupchen noch das trockene Wetter ausgenutzt und auch mal wieder einen etwas "verwunscheneren" Trail  gefahren, der kaum benutzt wird und wirklich nur ein Trampelpfädchen ist. Der Trail ist teilweise zwar herrlich flowig.....





......aber auch mit richtig ruppigen Abschnitten versehen und schön verwinkelt. Die ruppigen Bereich sind gespickt mit richtig fies herausstehenden armdicken Pappelwurzeln und schräg über den Trail ragenden oder eng zusammenstehenden Bäumen.









Im Trockenen schon nicht ganz ohne, sind diese Trailabschnitte bei Nässe fast nicht fahrbar, weil man in diesen Passagen auch im Lenken räumlich eher eng begrenzt ist. Heute hätte ich das im Regen nicht fahren wollen.

Der Trail hat aber echt was!





Auf der anderen Seite geht es weiter, wenn man denn den Übergang wagt.





Ach, wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt!





Die Schwarzkittel und Bambis wechseln auf dem direkten Weg etwa 50 m vorher durchs Bachbett.

Eine Verpflegungsstation mit verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen gab es auf der Tour natürlich auch wieder. Am Ende sogar ein Birnenbaum.





Nun gut, das waren dann doch 64 km. Eigentlich hat die Winterrunde nur so um die 54 km, ich bin aber auch ein paar Trails zusätzlich gefahren.
Perfekter Tach und Tour zum Biken.

Mal schauen wie das Wetter am Mittwoch aussieht und nix dazwischen kommt, dann vllt mal Mascherode und WF im Osten bis zum Westen und wieder Richtung BS über Thiede!


----------



## Simmel (24. September 2018)

Junge, Junge...was´n hier los?


----------



## Simmel (24. September 2018)

die Angelrute wieder gegen das bike getauscht?


----------



## Simmel (24. September 2018)

da is man mal kurz 5, 6 Monate nich hier...


----------



## Edith L. (24. September 2018)

SIMMEL........!



Simmel schrieb:


> da is man mal kurz 5, 6 Monate nich hier...



......und sogar gleich 3 Beiträge hintereinander! Ich bin begeistert!

Ich nehm mal an, dass rührt daher, dass Du Dich beim Öffnen des Threads beim ungläubigen Augenaufreißen, Unterkieferrunterfallen auch noch verschluckt hast! Eigentlich wollteste doch sicher nur auf den bevorstehenden WP hinweisen und den zwischenzeitlich reichlich eingegangenen Bewerbungen huldigen, oder?

Ja, ich dachte, ich bringe zwischenzeitlich mal wieder ein bisschen Glanz, Progressivität und was zum Thema Biken in den thread ein.

Grüße an *castello*


----------



## Simmel (24. September 2018)

ist nen altes whatts-app-leiden, diese kurzen Beiträge hintereinander...

ja WP...ich wollte auf das Ausscheidungsrennen am 31.09.2018 hinweisen. Ich konnte leider nur die ersten 1000 Bewerbungen für die Startberechtigung berücksichtigen.


----------



## Edith L. (24. September 2018)

Stimmt, länger kann man sich heute auch nicht mehr auf den Inhalt einer Nachricht konzentrieren! Dann lieber auf 3 aufteilen!

Wie, alle Positionen im WP schon belegt? Da wollte ich mich vllt nochmal mit Fernduellen motivieren....!


----------



## Edith L. (26. September 2018)

Ja, da bin ich heute nochmal vorm Kälteeimbruch schön "geradelt".

Ich hatte sogar das Luxusproblem zu entscheiden, wo denn nun?

So musste ich heute bspw. nach Königslutter und somit wäre sogar in der Woche ne nachmittägliche Elmtour bei Tageslicht drin gewesen.
Aber das ganze Geraffel einpacken und dann da mit wehender Banane irgendwo umziehen? Och nö, lass ma!

Es wurden daher dann noch mal die Hometrails.
Die Früchte der Sägearbeiten waren einzufahren, bevor der nächste Herbststurm wieder einiges umgestaltet.
Zum Glück hat der Regen der letzten Tage die Trails noch nicht aufgeweicht, so dass es noch gut voran ging.
Der Trail vom letzten Mal musste und konnte daher auch nochmal herrlich gefahren werden.

Kurzen Fotohalt gab es bisschen später an einer alten Eiche am Trailrand.





Ich meine, die ist sogar ein Naturdenkmal. Allerdings haben die letzten Stürme sie  erkennbar wirklich arg mitgenommen und benachbarte Bäume haben sie beim Umkippen schön beschädigt. Wirklich schade um den schönen Baum!

So dann noch auf dem Rückweg mal ein Bild von einem Trail der an historischen Grenzen entlangführt. Die alten Grenzsteine sind noch vorhanden und sogar auf einigen die Bezeichnungen teilweise noch erkennbar. Schön wenn man weiss, auf was für einem Boden/Bereich man sich bewegt!





Dann aber hurtig nach Hause, die Dunkelheit holt einen zu dieser Jahreszeit -vor allem im Wald- bereits schnell ein.

Waren dann zügig gefahrene 69km, die wieder richtig Spaß gemacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (16. Oktober 2018)

Und weiter gehts! Bericht folgt etwas verspätet, weil ich noch etwas recherieren musste (siehe unten)!

Zum Ende der allgemeinen "Herbstferien" bin ich am Sonntag zum Reentry mal eher ein entspanntes Einrollen von nur knapp 60 Kilometern gefahren. Schön frei nach Schnauze und Lust durch die Gegend treiben lassen. Gleichwohl ist es ein schöner Rundkurs geworden teiweise abseits der bekannteren Trails. Alles ohne jeglichen speedigen Anspruch und was nettes für Geist und Seele bei bestem Wetter vorm Winter!  Jetzt könnten die Temperaturen trotzdem mal langsam abschmieren, dann wird das Erlebnis MTB in nature intensiver!

Trails waren natürlich trotzdem reichlich dabei.







Und Fundstück der Woche beim Rumradeln: Das dürfte wohl noch ne Panzersperre aus dem II. WK sein.







Wie ich darauf komme? Da war noch so ein "Gedenkstein"!




Solche Hinterlassenschafften findet man ja leider überall in den umliegenden Wäldern! Von Bombenkratern und einer Tarnanlage zum Schutz des Stahlwerkes in SZ. Letztere ist jetzt wohl aber endgültig aus der Feldmark entfernt worden.


----------



## Edith L. (20. Oktober 2018)

Perfekt! War gestern mal wieder ne super CC-Tour für gute Stimmung un d Laune!
Warum? Weit weg vom Straßenverkehr, trockene Trails, Sonne und endlich mal kühler und nicht mehr so bruzelig,
keine Wespen, Blindefliegen, Mücken etc !
Jetzt liegt aber langsam richtig Laub in den Trails! Irgendwas ist immer!





Alternativ: Entweder rechts über die Holzbohlen oder links durch die beiden noch (!) trockenen Gräben?





Gates of XC-Heaven:













Ähhh, da hätte ich letztens ja gar nicht sägen brauchen........


----------



## Edith L. (21. Oktober 2018)

So, heute gings ab!
Mächtig Schub in den Beinen und überraschend deutlich wärmer als am Freitag! Schnell die Armlinge weg und Attacke!
Vor ein paar Tagen knackten noch die Eicheln unter den Stollen, nun raschelt es dafür ordentlich. Gut wenn man die Wege kennt und gut, dass das Laub derzeit noch trocken ist. Fussgänger mit ihren Wautzis sind zum Glück noch nicht viel unterwegs! Allein im Wald und damit steht dem Flow und zügigen Forresthopping nichts im Wege!

Einfach nur geil............









Attacke, schön geradeaus ind en Wald rein!





Von rechts kommend rein in den Wald und im Wald flowig weiter! Topstrecke!





Von links kommend außen am Waldrand lang, dann links einbiegen, durch die Bäume durch und nach dem zweiten "Bäumchen noch vor dem Querlieger sofort rechts rum und ab da geht es im Wald rechts weiter!





Auf dem Foto oben leider nur schlecht zu erkennen. Ich versuch es trotzdem mal: Also, paar Meter vorm Bike ne kleine Senke mit unmittelbarer Linkswendung des Trails. Vllt nur einen halben Meter tief, aber bei richtig Zug an der Kette und entsprechendem Speed besonders fies für ein Fully. Wenn da die Dämperabstimmung nicht passt, hebelt es einen nach der kurzen Kompression schön übers Hinterrad und zu dem nach rechts aus (Highsider). Im schlimmsten Fall chipt man sich aufgrund des bereits erfolgten Einlenkens und Querstehens bei der nachfolgenden Landung damit herrlich das Hinterrad. So etwas ist auch geeignet Sattelgestelle zu killen und zwar nicht beim Durchschlagen des Dämpfers in der Kompressionphase, sondern bei der Landung des Piloten nach dem Aushebeln auf dem Sattel. Dass das den Lagern und Umlenkungen ebenfalls nicht zuträglich ist, sei der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt. Der im "Fluchtweg" stehende Baum im Außenbereich des Knicks ist dabei auch nicht ganz unbeachtlich. Die eigentlich harmlos wirkende Stelle hat es bei Tempo also richtig in sich.





Noch ne nicht ganz ungewöhnliche Stelle! Links hat der Sturm ein paar Bäume gelegt, so dass sich der Trail verlagert hat. Der neue Weg in der anfänglich linken Variante führt geradeaus in den alten Bach und man fährt direkt an der anderen Seite (steil) hoch. Da passt das Vorderrad mittlerweile schön unten rein! Das ist einigen wohl zu heftig gewesen, so dass sich rechts ne andere Variante bildet. Man fährt nun schräg rein und wieder raus! Die rechte Variante geht mit mehr Tempo, ist entspannter und schneller!

Zwar wieder nur knapp über 60km aber das Zeitfenster war arg begrenzt! Die Fotostopps fressen echt Zeit!


----------



## Simmel (21. Oktober 2018)

War auch ne geile Tour


----------



## Simmel (21. Oktober 2018)

Gruß aus Fuerte


----------



## Simmel (21. Oktober 2018)

...


----------



## Edith L. (23. Oktober 2018)

@Simmel
Glaube ich gerne!
Nur nicht auf der Schlacke abpacken!


----------



## Simmel (23. Oktober 2018)

Die eigentliche Tour kommt ja jetzt erst kommenden Samstag...FudeNaS...von Norden nach Süden...ca 150-160 Km...da werd ich dann wie jedes Jahr abkacken...entweder zu heiss, zu kalt, zu fett...mal sehen was es diesmal wird...wohl Punkt 3


----------



## Edith L. (24. Oktober 2018)

Da wünsche ich Dir schon einmal viel Spaß und Erfolg! 

"Fett" sollteste danach nicht mehr sein!

Hab für nächstes Jahr etwas "Moderateres" in Planung.

Ach und wettertechnisch verpasst Du hier gerade gar nichts! Brrrrr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (28. Oktober 2018)

so...FudeNaS ist gelaufen...diesmal ist die Sattelstütze gebrochen...Ursache evtl Punkt 3?...egal, nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## Edith L. (28. Oktober 2018)

Mist, jaja, sicher, Du und fett! 
Da konnten sie von Kanonenteil wohl eher nix!


----------



## Edith L. (4. November 2018)

Ab November wird jetzt die Grundlage fürs nächste Jahr gesammelt und die Wege sind noch überwiegend trocken. Also hopphopp rauf aufs Bike.
Leistung/Druck raus und jetzt erstmal vermehrt locker und entspannt im Grundlagenbereich durch die Gegend eiern!
Und da Zeit ein limitierter Faktor ist und es möglichst effektiv werden soll...Tempo raus, selbst wenn es schwerfällt, möglichst keine Pausen einlegen und Beine-hängen-lassen vermeiden. Eignet sich zu dem mal wieder perfekt die Trittfrequenz zu checken und anzupassen.
Geht auf der Straße zwar besser und ist Material schonender, aber im Wald ist es meistens deutlich kuscheliger, oft vom Wind befreit und ohne auf dem Handy rumtippende KamiCARze-Piloten sicherer.

Und ne Menschen und Waldi leere Autobahn im gelben Blätterwald hat derzeit durchaus unter obigen Aspekten auch was.





Alle Schweinereien lassen sich natürlich auch bei aller schwerfallenden Zurückhaltung nicht vollkommen vermeiden. Aber die ab dem Frühjahr einzufahrenden Früchte sind einfach zu deutlich. Ab da ist dann "Auszahlungstag"!


----------



## Simmel (7. November 2018)

immer wieder erstaunlich wie der Winterpokal Totgeglaubte zum Leben erweckt...und welche Leistungen abgerufen werden


----------



## Edith L. (7. November 2018)

Das war sicherlich ne Hauruck-Aktion!

Ich habe dafür heute das unnatürlich warme Wetter ausgenutzt.
Im Wald und an schattigen Stellen wars beim Durchfahren teilweise kühl, als die Sonne dann langsam tschüß sagte und der eigenen Schatten immer länger wurde, kehrte sich das ruckzuck um!


----------



## Edith L. (9. November 2018)

Habe ich schon mal gesagt, das Shimanoketten Mist sind? 
Ich wechsel jetzt wieder auf sram!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nina-Jasmin3105 (12. November 2018)

.


----------



## Edith L. (13. November 2018)

Willkommen im Team. Dann sind wir ja vollständig!


----------



## Simmel (14. November 2018)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Habe ich schon mal gesagt, das Shimanoketten Mist sind?
> Ich wechsel jetzt wieder auf sram!


 Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## Edith L. (14. November 2018)

Ich hab jetzt mal die xte Kette, diesmal im Rahmen eines Kassettenwechsel gehabt und wirklich alle "leiern" deutlich vor den sonst benutzten srams ab! Die verschleißen mir zu schnell! Okay, staubtrockene Trails sind zwar immer noch besser als Wasser und Schlamm, aber......!


----------



## Edith L. (23. November 2018)

Nach dem ganzen derzeitigen NixVomFleckKommenInside-Gekurbel heute mal endlich wieder eine Tour bei Tageslicht. Bei 4° echt super erträglich und teilweise sogar Sonne.





Danach ein schönes Stück Torte von Haertel im Kreis der Lieben! 





Besser geht nicht!


----------



## Edith L. (25. November 2018)

Beim Kilometerfresser war wohl mal ein bisschen Gabelservice fällig!





 


U.a. damit die Alten raus.....





.....und damit die Neuen rein!





Alles absolut kein Hexenwerk und innerhalb kürzester Zeit erledigt.

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin, reinigen, entölen, schleifen etc. bekommt das Casting gleich noch ein neues Finish. Decals könnte ich plottern. Airbrushskills beschränke ich aber auf ganz dezentes BlinkBlink/Stardust.


----------



## Edith L. (6. Dezember 2018)

Gestern mal wieder zur Abwechselung das Tageslicht ausgenutzt und in freier Natur der dicken Wade gefröhnt. 
Die Wege weisen mittlerweile von leicht schlammig, weich, fest bis gefroren alles auf. Kommt immer darauf an, ob Reiter, Trecker, Forstfahrzeuge oder Autos schon unterwegs waren. Staubig war es jedenfalls nicht! 
In den Wäldern und schattigen Ecken war es nach dem Frost der Nacht den ganzen Tag über kälter als auf der freien Fläche. Da konnte man es dann teilweise in den Pfützen noch knacken lassen.





Es war zwar schön kühl, aber ansosnten top und deshalb habe ich erst aber nach über 3 Stunden reiner Fahrzeit dann wegen einsetzender Dunkelheit dem Reigen ein Ende machen müssen.

Wochenende soll leider bescheiden werden.


----------



## Edith L. (12. Dezember 2018)

Heute eine schöne Grundlagentour gedreht! Hin und wieder leichte Rutscher auf laubig-feuchten Trails schulen die Bikebeherrschung und Koordination. Nach 78km Outdoor habe ich dann Indoor noch was angehängt. Es geht vorwärts!


----------



## Edith L. (13. Dezember 2018)

Mal ein bisschen Treibstoff gemischt.




 Mal ein bisschen Treibstoff gemischt.


----------



## Mysteryframe (19. Juni 2019)

Moin,

Baue mir gerade ein neues Bike auf und habe gedacht hier gibt es noch Leute mit denen mal nach einer längeren Abstinenz mal wieder los kann.
Aber irgendwie scheint der Fred hier eingeschlafen zu sein oder gibt es da ein neues Unterforum, welches ich übersehen habe??

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobo7x (19. Juni 2019)

Mysteryframe schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Baue mir gerade ein neues Bike auf und habe gedacht hier gibt es noch Leute mit denen mal nach einer längeren Abstinenz mal wieder los kann.
> Aber irgendwie scheint der Fred hier eingeschlafen zu sein oder gibt es da ein neues Unterforum, welches ich übersehen habe??
> ...


Fall Du dich mal in den Oberharz verirrst, gerne ^^


----------



## Mysteryframe (20. Juni 2019)

Das warscheinlich eher selten, da das meine Zeit nicht so zu lässt aber komme ich sonst gerne mal drauf zurück.


----------



## Simmel (1. Oktober 2019)

Bald ist wieder WP


----------



## antonk (8. Juni 2020)

Moin! Habe mein Rad wieder gefunden und wollte mal nach alten Leuten zum Mitfahren der hochtechnischen Mittwochsrunde suchen... so als Vorbereitung für den WP...

Grüße aus einer galaxie vor unserer Zeit


----------



## Simmel (8. Juni 2020)

Würde auch ein Rollator zählen? Bin grad am Überlegen mir so'n Teil aus dem Sanitätshaus zu holen. Könnte aber auch nach dem bike schauen...Grüße aus dem Altersheim?


----------



## Edith L. (9. Juni 2020)

Ich rollatore dann unter Missachtung der Mindestabstände mit aus!

Grüße aus dem schönen Ort Alzheim


----------



## *castello* (9. Juni 2020)

Boooooaaaa Rentnerclub ???? ich besorg euch die Rollatoren aus dem Nachlass in meinem Altenheim ?


----------



## Simmel (9. Juni 2020)

Gibts denn noch einen unter uns der den Weg kennt?


----------



## wMacx (9. Juni 2020)

Wann und wo startet denn die Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (10. Juni 2020)

In den alten Runenschriften anno Schlagmichtot steht was von Mittwochs gegen 17.00 Uhr oder war es 17.30 Uhr?, vor der mittlerweile renovierungsbedürftigen Stadthalle mit anschliessender Einkehr in Restaurationen, die heute am anderen Ufer liegen.



Simmel schrieb:


> Gibts denn noch einen unter uns der den Weg kennt?



Jep, ich bin sie vor zwei Jahren mal wieder in stillem Gedenken abgerollatort.....bis an einer völlig anspruchslosen "Steigung" der offenbar im Gebälk morbide SLR ins Nirvana wechselte. So etwas kennste ja zur Genüge!
Bisschen die alten Papierkarten wälzen, bekommt man die Kaffeefahrt schon wieder hin!

Notfalls kann der moderne Kram, den sonst keiner braucht, helfen und der Verlauf kann dann hier mit allen Irrungen und Wirrungen eingestellt werden......wenn man es denn nicht wegen Altersstarrsinn vergisst.


----------



## Simmel (10. Juni 2020)

Das wäre ja heute?...das ist mir zu spontan...aber vielleicht nächste Woche


----------



## Edith L. (10. Juni 2020)

Notiert! 17.06.2020! Uhrzeit verhandelbar?

Ich schlepp mich davor noch mal ins Kurzzeittrainingslager......ah nee, vorm Wettkampf besser ab jetzt nur lockeres Rollatorieren!

Hoffentlich ist bei antonk dann nicht schon wieder die Luft raus! Das wäre dann ja fast sein 15. Anniversary im Forum.


----------



## Edith L. (13. Juni 2020)

Die Route für Mittwoch steht. 37km gaaaanz lockeres Radeln. Wenn jetzt kein "Unwetter" geschieht oder alle Wege abgesoffen sind, ja dann?


----------



## antonk (15. Juni 2020)

Mannmannmann, 
ich dachte guck mal wieder rein, ob die Flaschenpost irgendwo an Treibgut hängt und dann sehe ich:

Echte Veteranen, vermutlich sogar im Besitz von Rädern! Stark!

Also, bekannter Treffpunkt Mi 17 Uhr, passt das?


----------



## Edith L. (15. Juni 2020)

Passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (15. Juni 2020)

Mensch, für euch rasier ich mir doch glatt noch mal die Beine


----------



## Simmel (15. Juni 2020)

danach müssen wir aber noch irgendwo auf ein Getränk einkehren


----------



## Edith L. (15. Juni 2020)

Sollten wir hinbekommen!


----------



## antonk (16. Juni 2020)

@Simmel, keine Rasierverletzungen, die dann zur Ausrede herhalten müssen - wir nehmen dich Ausnahmnsweise auch mit Fell mit

Ein kurzer Schänkenbesuch sollte unbedingt erfolgen, klappt das im Prinzenpark?


----------



## Edith L. (16. Juni 2020)

Haben wohl auf! 

Also, dann morgen, Mittwoch, 17.00 Uhr vor der Stadthalle!


----------



## Simmel (17. Juni 2020)

Ich konnte noch 2 alte Säcke aus früheren Zeiten wiederbeleben bzw. für die MWR reaktivieren...wird also ne schöne Truppe heute.


----------



## antonk (17. Juni 2020)

Ein Traum...


----------



## Edith L. (17. Juni 2020)

Das ich das noch erleben darf!


----------



## Edith L. (18. Juni 2020)

Nun kann man wirklich sagen, dass ich das noch erleben durfte.........

.............die *Wiederauferstehung der legendären Braunschweiger Mittwochsrunde*.

 

Kann ja keiner ahnen, dass der antonk mit seiner Anfrage den Nerv wohl voll getroffen hat.

Jedenfalls trafen sich um 17.00 Uhr 5 Protagonisten vor der Stadthalle und rockten insgesamt 40km fast immer bestens zu befahrener Trails im Osten und Süden von Braunschweig. Darunter schon fast alle Klassiker und auch mit dem Wetter hatten wir echt Glück gehabt.

Im Anschluß dann noch nettes Beisammensitzen im Holzwurm mit reichlichem Lachen über neue und alte Anekdoten, so dass auch die dabei waren, die gar nicht dabei waren.

Perfekt!


----------



## antonk (23. Juni 2020)

Überraschung! Morgen ist wieder Mittwoch. Freudig können die ersten Trainingserfolge durch die laue Sommerluft geradelt werden, bevor die Tränke ruft..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (23. Juni 2020)

?

Bin dabei! ?

17.00 Uhr vor der Stadthalle!


----------



## antonk (25. Juni 2020)

Kurze Frage: kennt jemand den Weg ins E-Bike-Forum? 
Ich würde gern Flatter kontaktieren, der hat wohl altersgerecht umgestellt auf unterstütztes Fahren mit dem E-Bike...?


----------



## Edith L. (25. Juni 2020)

Dafür haben wir uns gestern beim gehopften Nachtrunk über...."das letzte MTB vor dem E-Bike" (Der Spruch wird zum Runninggag) "unterhalten"!   

Zuvor aber schön zu viert über die festgebackenen Trail-Rennbahnen von Riddagshausen, Niederdahlumer, Rautheimer, Mascheroder und Lechlumer Holz und im Anschluß rechtzeitig zur Hopfenkaltschale am Südsee entlang eingeflogen.

Die Navigationsaufzeichnung setzte zwischenzeitlich aus. Tacho sagt irgendwas um die 43 km.

Männers, das hat mir wieder richtig gut gefallen.

Wenn das Wetter uns nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, dann sind aller guten Dinge drei und die legendäre Mittwochsrunde ist nächste Woche gegen 17.00 Uhr ab der Stadthalle wieder am Start!


----------



## Edith L. (29. Juni 2020)

Da hat man reichlich Auswahl an diversen Bikes im Keller, aber so ein richtiger "GameChanger" fehlt.
Diese Versorgungslücke für den Eisdielen Cruise wurde nun ganz spontan am Wochenende geschlossen!
Was für ein 3-Gang Nabenschaltungs-Eisenschwein (The Triumph of Steel)! 
Aber immerhin wird es nicht das Letzte vorm E-Bike sein! Das kann aber wohl kein Raaaad werden! 

Mal gucken, wie lange das hält!


----------



## Simmel (29. Juni 2020)

Wie lange hast Du gesucht um so ein hässliches Bike zu finden? Aber zumindest hast Du die Speichenreflektoren entfernt.


----------



## Edith L. (29. Juni 2020)

Es soll ja auch nicht meine Lichtgestalt überdecken!???

Ich sachs mal so......kannst froh sein, wenn Du noch was bekommst!

Hmmmmm, Speichenreflektoren waren gar nicht dran! Dafür so ein "schöner" Leuchtreifen!?


----------



## Edith L. (30. Juni 2020)

Dann morgen wieder 17.00Uhr vor der Stadthalle zur entspannten Mittwochsrunde!

Freu mich!


----------



## Simmel (1. Juli 2020)

MWR bei Regen oder Eintracht Braunschweig beim Bolzen zuschauen...Pest oder Cholera...ich glaube, ich entscheide mich für Cholera heute...viel Spaß euch


----------



## Edith L. (1. Juli 2020)

Pitsche-patsche-matsche!
Das soll so pissig weitergehen. 
Ich bin dann auch für heute raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antonk (1. Juli 2020)

So, meine Sonnenscheine, dann verbleibt also das lustige MWR- Kalorienverbrennenundanschlussbierchen heute aufgrund der Wetterlage.
Da notiere ich schonmal einen Strich für jeden Nichtteilnehmer, der im WP dann in Ersatzlesitung umzusetzen ist.
Wir sind ja nicht auf dem Ponyhof, der Weg zum E-Bke ist kürzer als gedacht - und voller Regentage!


----------



## Edith L. (1. Juli 2020)

Dafür habe ich ne Rolle!

Heute ist nicht alle Tage......nächste Woche ist auch ein Mittwoch!


----------



## antonk (8. Juli 2020)

Heute ist wieder Mittwoch.....
zu feucht oder wird gefahren?


----------



## Edith L. (8. Juli 2020)

Unabhängig vom Wetter bin ich so eben (oder wahrscheinlich?) aus terminlichen Gründen raus! 
Fragt bitte keiner wieso-weshalb-warum! I'm not amused!

Wenn ihr fahrt, die Wege sollten es hergeben, dann ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## antonk (8. Juli 2020)

Erbitte Meldung bis 1545, danach wäre ich auch raus....


----------



## Simmel (8. Juli 2020)

Hi Antonk, gerade eben wurde eine whattsapp-gruppe erstellt...schick mir doch bitte deine Tel-Nr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antonk (14. Juli 2020)

hast eine mail..


----------



## Edith L. (21. Juli 2020)

Das Wetter könnte Mittwoch passen. 

Dann rufen wir mal die Mittwochsrunde für diese Woche (22.07.2020) gegen 17.00 Uhr vor der Stadthalle  mit anschließendem Umtrunk auf.


----------



## Edith L. (22. Juli 2020)

Kleine taktische Veränderung.

Da einige urlaubsbedingt oder beruflich verhindert sind, haben antonk und ich umgeplant. Wir treffen uns schon um 15.00 Uhr am Sternhaus. Ziel ist der Oderwald. 

Also nixe heute 17.00 Uhr anne Stadthalle.


----------



## Edith L. (22. Juli 2020)

Die beiden Mittwochsrundler haben es heute im Oderwald krachen lassen.

Nach dem Treffpunkt Sternhaus gab es für Antonk und mich nach dem Lechlumer Holz erst einmal einige Irrungen und Wirrungen um und um WF herum. Schliesslich ein-, ab- und ausfahren aus dem Fümmelser Holz. Schon werden wir vom Trail ausgespuckt in Richtung Oderwald. Zum Westrand hoch und den dortigen Trail runter abgerockt. Nach nem ständigen Hoch-und-runter alsbald durch die Schalksburg zum Trail überm Steinbruch. Mist, der Anschlußtrail daran ist jetzt aber zugewachsen. In den reinzufahren dürfte mit 1x Antrieben heute deutlich leichter sein. Dann eben zum ausgetrockneten Steinbruch und wieder hoch auf den "Fernwanderweg"! Der präsentiert sich in einem wahnsinnig traumhaften Zustand! Wow! Kenne den teilweise deutlich feuchter! Also Vollgas! Geboten werden aktuell Überfahrten über querliegende Bäume mit Machendrahtzaun befestigt  und andere mit reichlich Erde angehäuft. Zwei schöne tiefe Löcher kommen dann doch bei reichlich Speed etwas überraschend. Ab dem Hungerberg geht es nur noch abwärts. XC-Flooooooow ohne und bis zum Ende. Genial. Bei hoher Grundgeschwindigkeit nochmal einen drauflegen. Perfekt. Vom Ausgang dann runter zum Waldrand und wieder rüber ins Fümmelser und diesmal zielstrebig zur "Mauer von Stöckheim". Muss einfach sein!
Fehlen darf danach natürlich nicht das Beisammensein bei isotonischer Kaltschale!

Hat super Spass gemacht und demnächst ist der Südteil mal wieder dran. Da gilt es dann, es sich auf einigen dort diesmal noch ausgelassenen knackigen Trails, noch zu besorgen.

Also war das sicher nicht die letzte Ausfahrt vor der elektrischen Bikeattrappe.


----------



## Edith L. (28. Juli 2020)

Morgen findet wieder die Mittwochsrunde statt. 
Treffpunkt ist 17.00 Uhr an der Stadthalle!


----------



## Edith L. (30. Juli 2020)

Urlaubsbedingt sind wir gestern zu zweit die Mittwochsrunde gefahren. 
Von der Stadthalle-Buchhorst-über Schöppenstedter Turm-um Mascherode herum-Landwehr-rüber nach WF-Lechlumer-Mauer von Stöckheim-Südsse und zur Stadthalle zurück. Im Anschluss noch die Kohlenhydratspeicher wieder aufgefüllt. 
Die Trails sind weiterhin trocken, sehr gut und schnell zu befahren.
Trotz Gequatsche immerhin 22er Schnitt und 40km. Kam uns daher sehr kurz vor. 

Kann sein, dass wir nächste Woche etwas früher fahren und die "Runde" etwas verlegen.


----------



## Edith L. (5. August 2020)

Heute findet wieder die Mittwochsrunde statt. 
Treffpunkt ist um 17.00 Uhr vor dem Haupteingang an der Stadthalle BS.
Gefahren werden wieder Trails um BS.


----------



## Edith L. (9. August 2020)

Noch ein Nachtrag zu Mittwoch. 
Gegen 17.15 sind wir diesmal wieder zu zweit mit leichter Verspätung ab der Stadthalle los. Wieder ging es über Trails im Topzustand. Diesmal haben wir die Runde aber mit einer ordentlichen Extraschleife bis zum Nord-Osten von Wolfenbüttel und dann am Nordrand entlang bis westlich ins Lechlumer Holz herüber variiert. Über die Mauer von Stöckheim und den Südsee dann zurück. Danach noch in den Holzwurm und im Biergarten die chillig die Speicher wieder aufgefüllt.
Trotz der beiderseitigen Ansage, es etwas ruhiger angehen zu lassen und tatsächlich etwas Zurückhaltung dann doch nen entspannten 23er Schnitt.

So nächste Woche sind einige Urlauber wieder da.


----------



## Edith L. (19. August 2020)

Man trifft sich heute gegen 17. Uhr wieder zur gemeinsamen und entspannten Mittwochsrunde vor der Stadthalle.
Wer mitfahren will, ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Edith L. (21. August 2020)

Ich mach mal wieder den Berichterstatter:
Mittwochsrunde fand diesmal zu viert statt.
Gefahren wurde die klassische Runde mit etwa 40km. Im Anschluss ein nettes Beisammensein mit isotonischer Kaltschale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (1. September 2020)

Nach dem die letzte Mittwochsrunde wegen Sturm leider ausgefallen ist, findet sie an diesem Mittwoch gegen 17.00 Uhr ab Stadthalle BS wieder statt. Gefahren wird etwa 2 Std über stadtnahe Trails.


----------



## Edith L. (3. September 2020)

Die Mittwochsrunde führte gestern zu dritt über mittlerweile stellenweise richtig staubige Trails. Es ließ sich aber alles super fahren. Nur ab-und-zu musste man noch abgebrochenen Ästen ausweichen. Aber die Brombeerranken nehmen mittlerweile ab.
Insgesamt waren es 43km mit nem entspannten ü23 Schnitt.
Danach noch ne Hopfenkaltschale im Holzwurm. 

Und man durfte bei der Mittwochsrunde wiedermal dem Rundumbesorgungsservice dieser beiden Herrschaften der BSCG vertrauen.?


----------



## Edith L. (6. September 2020)

Nicht alles was unter den Stollen knackt und knirscht muss aus Holz oder Stein sein......


----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2020)

Gegen 17.00 Uhr startet wieder die Mittwochsrunde ab der Stadthalle BS zur wöchentlichen Runde!


----------



## Edith L. (16. September 2020)

Die Mittwochsrunde fällt heute leider aus!


----------



## Edith L. (23. September 2020)

Heute ab 17.00 Uhr geht es von der Stadthalle vor dem Wetterumschwung wieder auf die Mittwochsrunde!  
Wir sind derzeit schon zu dritt.
Wer mit möchte, bitte pünktlich sein, da es immer früher dunkel wird.


----------



## Edith L. (24. September 2020)

Gestern konnte nochmal eine spätsommerliche und hammermäßige MWR gefahren werden.
Über noch sommerlich trockene Trails mit nem beachtlich hohen Schnitt von 24,5er km/h und einer Länge von 43km wurde mächtig viel Staub aufgewirbelt. Die "Bergwertung" gingen dreimal an Endgegner antonk. Statt Pokal hier der Bergwertungssekt 🍾.
Aufgrund des hohen Tempos konnte die Runde noch bei Tageslicht im Holzwurm zum kulinarischen Stelldichein bei bester Laune beendet werden. 

Demnächst sollte man dann eine Lampe mitnehmen.


----------



## Edith L. (30. September 2020)

Heute 17.00 Uhr wieder Mittwochsrunde. Treffen an der Stadthalle.
Ich bin heute leider nicht mit dabei!


----------



## Edith L. (15. Oktober 2020)

Mittwochsrunde fiel gestern ins Wasser!😭

Nach aktuellen Meldungen drücken aber die Wassermassen der Ostsee Dank des blanken Hans mächtig an die nördlichen Gestade. Aufgrund des Klimawandel kann man am Horizont bald die Waterkant erkennen. WOB , GF und Hangover werden alsbald in den Fluten versinken.

Nur unser geliebtes Braunschweig hält Dank seiner Mtb'ler dem Ansturm der Wassermassen stand.

Daher haben sich diese Dank der BSCG, ihrem maritimen Dienstleister, dieses Jahr entschlossen, gleich mal mit zwei Teams "Strandabschnitt Ost" und "Strandabschnitt Mitte" in den Winterpokal einzusteigen.
Ein Team ist bereits vollzählig im Strandabschnitt aufgelaufen.  Das weitere Team begibt sich gerade auf den Playground.
Die Bildung eines weiteren Teams für "Strandabschnitt West" muss für dieses Jahr wohl noch warten, da der Strandabschnitt erst noch aufgespült werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (23. Oktober 2020)

WP -Teams sind komplett!🙃😊!
Montag geht's los!
Gute Motivation um über den Winter zu kommen und gleich gut ins Frühjahr zu starten.


----------



## Edith L. (28. Oktober 2020)

Dann haben sich coronabedingt für November ja wohl gemeinsame Ausfahrten erledigt!


----------



## Edith L. (31. Oktober 2020)

Heute einen schönen Nightride durch die vom Vollmond beschienene Night of Helloween gemacht! Super!
Und als Belohnung gleich noch eine Trophäe im Winterpokal!


----------



## Edith L. (4. November 2020)

Heute zu zweit eine corona konforme MWR gedreht. Wir sind schon um 15.30 gestartet. U.a ging es durch die Herzogsberge. Zum Schluß brauchten wir Licht.


----------



## Edith L. (13. November 2020)

Das nenne ich mal ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen im WP!
Beide Teams gleichauf! 😂


----------



## antonk (29. Dezember 2020)

so leute, langsam anlauf nehmen für die guten vorsätze 2021!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontyRaceOR (30. Dezember 2020)

Dürfen auch Wolfsburger mitfahren?


----------



## Edith L. (30. Dezember 2020)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Dürfen auch Wolfsburger mitfahren?


Na logo, das ist ne offene Runde für alle die es auf den Trails gerne auch mal etwas zügiger mögen. Im Moment ist natürlich coronabedingt etwas Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Simmel (30. Januar 2021)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Dürfen auch Wolfsburger mitfahren?


Nein


----------



## Edith L. (3. Februar 2021)

"The Raven has landed" oder "Der Schrecken der Mittwochsrunde“ sacht guten Tach!

Mehr zusehen gibt es dann dieses Jahr auf dem Battlefield!


----------



## Edith L. (6. Februar 2021)

Da der Kaufpreis so unverschämt war, fiel mir das Warten auf das Schätzchen von  5 Monate nicht wirklich schwer.
Das Ersparte wird nun schön in weitere Kohle investiert, um dem flinken Raben in der Ausstattung noch ein bisschen mehr “Bird of Prey" zu verpassen.
Dieser Rahmen rechtfertigt einfach jegliche Unvernunft!😀


----------



## Edith L. (8. Februar 2021)

Nebenbei mal ein bisschen Rahmenschutzfolie plottern!


----------



## Simmel (11. Februar 2021)

Früher hat man das mit ner Schere hinbekommen...


----------



## Edith L. (12. Februar 2021)

Als ob Du sowas schon mal gemacht hättest!


----------



## Edith L. (12. Februar 2021)

So es geht voran! Versand hat aufgrund der Wetterkapriolen etwas gedauert. 
Mal eben allein über 300gr Gewichtersparnis durch den Austausch der originalen Sattelstütze nebst Sattel.....!


----------



## Edith L. (16. Februar 2021)

Und nochmal 166gr abgespeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (19. Februar 2021)

Heute endlich mal wieder draußen gefahren. In den südlichen Lagen sind die Wege überraschend trocken und fest...aber bloß ich in die Schattenbereiche fahren. 
Und in den Wäldern dürfte es dieses Jahr etwas tricky werden. Viele tote Bäume kann man erkennen.... ohohoh!


----------



## Edith L. (24. Februar 2021)

Heute ne vorzeitige Mittwochsrunde als Rollout mit dem neuen Bike gemacht, bevor am Wochenende das Wetter wieder schlechter und wieder gezwiftet wird. 
Nach den ganzen bisherigen Umbauarbeiten auf den ersten Kilometern alles angepasst und eingestellt. Da die Trails bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen schon wieder super fahrbar sind, ging es dann gleichmal in den Tiefflug über....wow!


----------



## Edith L. (4. März 2021)

Gestern wieder raus auf die Trails durch die umliegenden Buchenwälder.
Dabei drei Runden über den welligen Anstieg zum hiesigen Bismarckturm gedreht.
Alles super fahrbar und daher auch schon ordentlich Zug auf der Kette.
Ach dabei dann noch nen alten RSG'ler getroffen.
Insgesamt waren es 58km.

So, mal checken, ob demnächst wieder ne gemeinsame Mittwochsrunde möglich wird. Isotonische Getränke dann aber wohl eher von der Tanke.


----------



## Simmel (5. März 2021)

Bevor Du hier weiter deine Selbstgespräche führst...kennst Du nicht nen guten Rattladen in Braunschweig?


----------



## Simmel (5. März 2021)

Einer der sein Handwerk versteht und nicht noch nebenbei in Möchtegernedelmetallen macht


----------



## Edith L. (5. März 2021)

Wahrscheinlich alle bis auf einen! "Nö machen wir nicht! Das Rad wurde nicht hier gekauft!" soll letztens einem gesagt worden sein. Der war angesichts dieser Abfuhr doch arg irritiert. Verständlich, denn er war selbst über 20 Jahre erst im Großhandel und dann in seinem inhabergeführten Einzelhandelsgeschäft tätig und meinte, das sei ja heftig, so mit Kunden umzugehen. Er erzählte dann begeistert, dass ihm in einem anderen Geschäft dann sofort kompetent geholfen wurde. Er meinte, da würde er jetzt zukünftig alle Fahrräder und Teile kaufen und Reparaturen ausführen lassen. So ist eben jeder seines Glückes Schmied.

Btw, ich war letztes Jahr mal bei Eckies kleiner Fahrradwelt in Broitzem bisschen kurzfristig benötigte Teile gekauft. Nette Beratung und Umgang. Da war ich doch ganz angetan.


----------



## Edith L. (5. März 2021)

Simmel schrieb:


> Bevor Du hier weiter deine Selbstgespräche führst...



Kann und soll ja nicht alles über die whats app-Gruppe laufen.


----------



## Simmel (6. März 2021)

Das ist ja ein Ding...ich hatte vor Jahren mal einen Laden in BS ausfindig gemacht, der mir partout kein Rad verkaufen wollte...vielleicht hatte er Sorge, daß er anschließend weitere Servicedienstleistungen erbringen müsste. Liest sich fast so, als wenn wir vom gleichen Laden sprechen.


----------



## antonk (10. März 2021)

Mutti Merkel hats erlaubt...
Mi könnten wir wieder gemeinsam los... Kleiner Rucksack mit Kaltgetränken wäre mitzuführen und erst nach erfolgter MWR zu öffnen...
Ich käme übrigens mit meinem bekannten Rad von Februar 2006 und muss mich hoffentlich nicht schämen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (10. März 2021)

Du kannst auch mit dem Klapprad kommen. Beim Fahrradfahren "obsiegt" immer noch der Fahrer und nicht das vermeintlich beste Material.
Also ich bin bei der Mittwochsrunde wieder gerne dabei! Bisschen gegenseitiger Infight macht mächtig Spaß und bringt einen konditionell, taktisch und technisch nochmal mächtig nach vorne.
Und wer hört sie nicht schon rufen...... Die Mauer von Stöckheim! 😀😀😀
Das anschließende Kaltgetränk bekommen wir auch an der Tanke.

Wetter sollte aber nochmal ein bisschen besser werden. Auf den letzten Metern brauchen wir noch Licht, oder?

Die gemeinschaftliche Winterpokalausfahrt der beiden Teams steht auch noch aus! Müssen wir uns beeilen. 😁😏


----------



## Simmel (11. März 2021)

@ edith...nur leider darfst Du nicht mitspielen, weil Du aus einem Inzidenzgebiet kommst, welches nicht mit BS oder WF gleichgestellt ist😁


----------



## Edith L. (11. März 2021)

Ich darf daran erinnern, wer letztens die MWR gar nicht mehr fahren wollte und nun den anderen auch noch versuchen den Spaß zu verderben! Pfui, pfui pfui! 

Nach den letzten Covid-Tests bin ich übrigens dreimal negativ und zweimal schwanger!


----------



## antonk (11. März 2021)

man .. andere werden beim Sex schwanger und du beim Testen... Bisserl mehr Disziplin bitte, du solltst die Dinger nicht einführen...


----------



## Edith L. (11. März 2021)

Deshalb habe ich damit urinieren versucht!

So, BS liegt nun auch wieder ü50er Inzidenz!


----------



## Edith L. (21. März 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (29. März 2021)

Der Winterpokal ist seit Sonntag nun zu Ende. "Dank" der Coronaregeln blieb man von den typischen Erkrankungen im Winterhalbjahr verschont. So konnten in beiden Teams ordentlich Punkte gesammelt werden👍.
Das (!) wird sich nun auf den Trails auszahlen. Die sind mittlerweile schon wieder super fahrbar. Ich hab es mir in den letzten Tagen schon mal vorauseilend ordentlich auf der Straße besorgt.


----------



## Edith L. (31. März 2021)

Heute gab es ne corona-gerechte MWR und zwar in Gestalt einer ausgiebigen "Nettlinger Runde". Da war ich ewig schon nicht mehr. Es war einfach nur sowas von genial. Nach 2 Std. 30min, 52km und 910hm bin ich da jetzt definitiv öfter.


----------



## Jensen4711 (31. März 2021)

Sieht sehr cool aus. Hast du vielleicht mal gpx Daten?


----------



## Edith L. (1. April 2021)

Du hast ne pn!


----------



## chickenleg (3. April 2021)

schöne Ostern... ob es in diesem Jahr noch RTFs geben wird?... die eine oder andere Mittwochsrunde bestimmt...
Grüße vom Dirk...


----------



## Edith L. (4. April 2021)

Das hängt wohl vom Impfstadium ab.
Aber ab Ende April soll ja alles besser werden und so!😭😭😭
Die MWR steht jedenfalls in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Edith L. (14. April 2021)

Mittwochsrunde wird heute verlegt nach Watopia!


----------



## Edith L. (22. April 2021)

Gestern fand nun die erste Mittwochsrunde für 2021 statt.

Am Nachmittag hatte ich schon mal (vor-)geschaut, wie die Trails befahrbar sind. Alles ist im Wesentlichen trocken und gut fahrbar, wenig Hindernisse und auch die Havesterspuren und Folgen des Holzeinschlages halten sich in Grenzen. Den Wegen sieht man aber doch deutlich an, was derzeit im Wald los ist und ob es so toll ist, dass alles schon wieder oder immernoch so trocken ist? Die Buchen haben auf jeden Fall einen abbekommen. Das wird sicher dazuführen, dass es etwas krautiger und brombeeriger im Wald werden wird. Die Zecken wirds freuen. Jedenfalls ist derzeit die Vegetation noch "unten".

Nun denn! Abweichend vom sonstigen Treffpunkt und der Route ging es diesmal ausschliesslich im südlichen Bereich von Braunschweig zur Sache. Ausgehend vom Mascheroder Holz im Bereich Heidbergsee über die Landwehr rüber zum Rautheimer und Niederdahlumer Holz, dann rüber Richtung Wolfenbüttel ins Lechlumer und wieder Richtung Braunschweig durch das Oberdahlumer Holz zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Trails also mal so richtig satt! Da antonk und ich uns erst relativ spät treffen konnten, waren es dann auch nur 25 km für die eigentliche Runde mit nem dafür aber schon einmal ordentlich entspannten Auftaktschnitt von 26,8km/h. Der Spaß dauerte nicht mal eine Stunde. Das ist aber auch dem Umstand geschuldet, dass wir nur zu zweit fuhren. Im Anschluß gab es noch ein bisschen Fachsimpeln bei ner gehopften Kaltschale zum Ausklingen. Dabei und auf der Rückfahrt wurde es dann aber mal richtig maikühl. Brrrrrr!

Ja, Fazit: Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht so ein flowiger Formationsflug über die braunschweiger Trails.
Die nächste Runde ist schon fix gesetzt.

Mal sehen ob und was am Wochenende geht.


----------



## Edith L. (25. April 2021)

Soso, Biker machen die Wege kaputt......


----------



## Edith L. (28. April 2021)

Heute fand wieder die Braunschweiger Mittwochsrunde statt. Wir fuhren auf trockenen und gut fahrbaren Trails heute mal wieder ne ganz klassische Streckenführung über Riddagshausen, Buchhorst, Rautheimer, Mascheroder und Lechlumer Holz und von dort zurück nach BS. Es waren insgesamt 40km bei nem guten 23 Durchschnitt. Es hat allen nach dem Winter bei hervorragenden 20 Grad und Sonne richtig Spaß und Laune auf mehr gemacht, da die gemeinsame Fahrt so viel zu kurzweilig erschien.  Bei nem anschließend Gehopften klang die Runde mit reichlich Palaver dann wie immer entspannt und gepflegt aus.

Nächste Woche geht es bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (5. Mai 2021)

Mahlzeit, die Mittwochsrunde fand heute wegen der Openair-Aufführung von "Vom Winde verweht Sturm erfasst" leider nicht statt.

Da aber allgemeiner Unmut darüber besteht, dass die Mittwochsrunde wegen solcher Unbillen zukünftig ausfällt, kümmern wir uns gerade darum, dass diese dann online und interaktiv stattfindet.
Die Technik macht es möglich.
Auf Zwift sind wir heute mal völlig selbstlos und unabhängig von Trainingsplänen zu zweit nach kurzer Rücksprache recht spontan probeweise eine potentielle Strecke gefahren und haben die Möglichkeiten im dort laufenden Fahrbetrieb gecheckt. Es hat auf der ausgesuchten Route schon ganz gut geklappt und hat mächtig Laune auf mehr gemacht.
Das ist absolut ausbaufähig und wir werden das nun vertiefen, um auch bei miesen Outdoorverhältnissen gemeinsam mit Spaß und Ansporn trainieren zu können!

Sollte an einer Teilnahme Interesse bestehen, einfach mal ne pn an mich.

Bei gutem Wetter wird die MWR auch weiterhin vorrangig selbstverständlich im realen Leben stattfinden. Aufgrund der anstehenden Lockerungen können Treffpunkte und Gruppenfahrten dann auch wieder öffentlich benannt werden und stattfinden.


----------



## Edith L. (27. Mai 2021)

Letzte Woche hab ich mich aufgrund des Wetterberichtes von der Teilnahme an der MWR abhalten lassen. Schön dumm, Wetter hat sich gehalten und zwei andere sind trotzdem gefahren.....und trocken geblieben.

Gestern war mir der Wetterbericht dann aber egal und ab 17.00 Uhr ging es vom Holzwurm ab zu dritt los. Trails teils schmierig aber noch nicht bodenlos aufgeweicht. Mit den XC-Schlappen teilweise daher auch leichtes aber durchweg kontrollierbares Driften. So musste man etwas sanftere Bögen und weitsichtiger Fahren. Das klappt natürlich nicht überall aber der Dreckflug und die Anhaftungen hielten sich in Maßen. Um die Regenschauer sind wir aber herum gekommen. Die "Bardame" an  der Tanke konnte jedenfalls einordnen, dass wir MTB gefahren sind.  Zum Umtrunk kam dann noch die zeitlich verhinderte Nr. 4 hinzu und so liessen wird die MWR ausklingen.
Nächste Woche dann im Anschluss hoffentlich in freizugänglicher Lokalität.


----------



## Edith L. (31. Mai 2021)

Wetter ist nun endlich deutlich besser, so dass die Trails bis Mittwoch schon relativ abgetrocknet sein sollten. Ne Fangopackung muss man sich also woanders her organisieren.  
Die Inzidenzen fallen ebenfalls, so dass ab Mittwoch mit weiteren Lockerungen auch einem gemeinschaftlichen "kulinarischen" Abschluss der Mittwochsrunde in der Außengastronomie nichts mehr entgegenstehen sollte.
Treffpunkt wird dann wohl wieder 17.00 Uhr am Holzwurm sein.


----------



## Edith L. (2. Juni 2021)

Mittwochsrunde steht.

Treffpunkt ist wieder 17.00 Uhr an der Gaststätte  Holzwurm "Polizeistadion" im Prinzenpark. Danach entspannt über die östlichen und südlichen Trails um Braunschweig mit anschliessendem Einkehrschwung.
Vorausichtlich sind wir schon zu viert. Bis nachher!


----------



## Edith L. (3. Juni 2021)

Gestern fand, wie angekündigt und wie sollte es auch anders sein,  die Braunschweiger Mittwochsrunde statt. Treffpunkt war wieder der Holzwurm um 17.00 Uhr. Diesmal waren wir sogar mit zwei Neuzugängen insgesamt zu sechst!
Nach Vorstellungen und ersten Gesprächen fuhren wir dann die bekannten Wege. So weiss jeder was, wo und wann kommt. An den üblichen Sammelpunkten wird und wurde wieder auf alle gewartet, so dass keiner verloren geht. So kann jeder ohne Stress fahren wie er will und kann und auch der Letzte hat wirklich Gelegenheit durchzuatmen, bevor es dann schliesslich weitergeht. So muss das!
Die Trails liessen sich nach all dem Regen der letzten Wochen schon wieder super gut fahren und das frische Grün der Natur ist derzeit einfach nur berauschend.
Nach der u.a. Buchhorst, Mascheroder Holz bis zum Abwinken und dem Lechlumer Holz ging es dann entlang der Oker wieder tief hinein nach Braunschweig.
Nach ca. 40 km sah man überall fröhliche und glückliche Gesichter und insbesondere auch bei denen, die vorher noch nicht wussten, was sie erwarten würde. Entsprechend locker und gelöst war dann die Stimmung beim nachfolgenden Getränkefassen.

Tut jedenfalls mal wieder richtig gut mit Gleichgesinnten etwas geselliger sein zu können. Die Natur und das Wetter trugen ihr übriges zum Gelingen bei.

Nächste Woche ist dann schon das einjährige Reunion der Braunschweiger Mittwochsrunde. Wow!


----------



## Edith L. (9. Juni 2021)

Wetter hält. 

Mittwochsrunde heute wieder wie üblich. 17.00 Uhr vorm Holzwurm am Polizeistadion im Prinzenpark.


----------



## Edith L. (11. Juni 2021)

Ach ja, Mittwochsrunde lief cool. Alle Regen- und Gewitterwolken machten einen großen Bogen um uns. Um Mascherode herum war es noch etwas schlammig, konnte man aber meistens am Rande umkurven. Insgesamt war das Tempo moderat. 
Im Anschluß waren wir dann im "Hopfengarten" noch was sportlich unkorrektes schnabulieren. War dort mehr als okay!


----------



## Edith L. (15. Juni 2021)

Wetter soll bestens werden, die Trails wieder trocken und so geht es morgen wieder ab 17.00 Uhr ab Holzwurm Prinzenpark auf die spaßige Mittwochsrunde über die umliegenden Trails. 
Dauer je nach Lust und Laune zwischen 1,5 und 2 Std und knapp 40 km.


----------



## Simmel (16. Juni 2021)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (17. Juni 2021)

Gestern sind wird dann zu viert los. Aufgrund eines kleinen technischen Problemchens ging es vom Treffpunkt aber erstmal zu Velocity. Von dort dann über Lindenbergsiedlung ins Rautheimer Holz und einmal komplett ums Mascheroder Holz rum. Dann rüber ins Lechlumer Holz (Bergwertung Nr. 1) und von dort über die Wand von Stöckheim (Bergwertung Nr. 2) und Südsee zurück.
Buchhorst haben wird uns also diesmal geschenkt, dafür aber im Rautheimer und im Lechlumer nochmal ne Variation oben draufgefahren. Letztere leicht abfallend und schön kurvig-flowig.
All Wege waren wieder gut fahrbar, griffig und relativ zügig zu fahren. Mit den Temperaturen war es halb so schlimm wie befürchtet.
Im "Hopfengarten", trafen wir dann zwei "Biker" wieder, denen wir schon im Mascheroder begegnet waren. Nach nettem Plausch gab es für uns dann letztmalig 4 x Phosphatriegel. Der Salat hätte doch aber nicht sein gemusst! 😂





 Demnächst dann wieder Gericht Nr. 2 "Nichts auf dem Teller".





Nächste Woche geht es weiter!


----------



## Edith L. (25. Juni 2021)

Nachtrag zur Mittwochsrund: Ja, fand zu zweit statt. Ich war aber leider verhindert. 

Ich hab mich zwischenzeitlich mal über 70km im Vorharz ausgetobt....!


----------



## Edith L. (27. Juni 2021)

Mal auf dünneren Reifen ein paar Meter machen......


----------



## Edith L. (1. Juli 2021)

Mittwochsrunde fiel ins Wasser!


----------



## BontyRaceOR (8. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte in BS und Umgebung einen 26" Laufradsatz für mein Bontrager Projekt Einspeichen und zentrieren lassen. Bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen als ich nach zwei Anrufen jeweils 80 Euro pro Laufrad exkl. Material genannt bekommen habe! Habt ihr Tipps wo ich die beiden Laufräder günstiger Einspeichen lassen könnte? 160 Euro für zwei Laufräder ist ein wenig viel finde ich.


----------



## Edith L. (10. Juli 2021)

Puuuh, kann Dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen. Das Problem ist, dass Du da auch nen entsprechenden Könner finden musst.
Wahrscheinlich ist es das Beste, wenn man sich das selbst aneignet, bevor Du da irgendwelchen Schrott an Leistung erhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (20. Juli 2021)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Wetter soll bestens werden, die Trails wieder trocken und so geht es morgen wieder ab 17.00 Uhr ab Holzwurm Prinzenpark auf die spaßige Mittwochsrunde über die umliegenden Trails.
> Dauer je nach Lust und Laune zwischen 1,5 und 2 Std und knapp 40 km.


Morgen?


----------



## Edith L. (21. Juli 2021)

Bisher liegt noch keine Absage vor.


----------



## feeelix (21. Juli 2021)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Bisher liegt noch keine Absage vor.


Wo denn da?

Ach, fahre jetzt halt Kreise ums Gelände.


----------



## Edith L. (21. Juli 2021)

Das Wichtigste vorweg..... Ja, der feeelix hat uns gefunden. 
Bericht kommt morgen.


----------



## Edith L. (22. Juli 2021)

Also der feeelix hat uns gefunden.

Wir sind dann zu viert los auf die Mittwochsrunde. In der "Nachtourwoche" haben wir es dann aber auf den Mtbs eher entspannt-zügig angehen lassen, was alle begrüßten. Gasgeben am Wochenende oder in der Woche, man muss sich entscheiden, beides geht auf Dauer nicht. Daher waren "Bergwertungen" heute neutralisiert, aber gleichwohl mit Druck beaufschlagt. Ich hatte nachher trotzdem noch nen 24er Schnitt. Einig waren wir uns, dass die Mittwochsrunde durch den ständigen Rythmuswechseln ordentlich die Spritzigkeit im Antritt und im Tempo steigert und für jeden was dabei ist.

So, die Trails in und um Braunschweig waren nach dem ganzen Regen wieder super fahrbar, teilweise sogar schon wieder staubig, aber mancherorts recht zugewachsen. Im Bereich Lechlumer waren noch einige, naja, feuchte Stellen. Der hinzugefügte neue Abschnitt fand wieder allgemeine Zustimmung. Erst ein wenig tricky wendig und dann schnell, kurvig und leicht abfallend.
Dann ging es an der Oker und am Südsee zurück. Im Anschluss noch ein gemeinsames Ausklingen bei bester Stimmung im Hopfengarten. Für uns wurde extra nochmal die Küche eröffnet!   

Hat wieder richtig Laune auf mehr gemacht.

Demnächst geht es aufgrund Ferien in wechselnder Besetzung weiter.


----------



## Edith L. (22. Juli 2021)

Über Corona müssen wir uns auch keine Sorgen machen.......die Kiddies ausser Rand und Band!


----------



## feeelix (22. Juli 2021)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Also der feeelix hat uns gefunden.
> 
> Wir sind dann zu viert los auf die Mittwochsrunde. In der "Nachtourwoche" haben wir es dann aber auf den Mtbs eher entspannt-zügig angehen lassen, was alle begrüßten. .........



*Also, entspannt war zwar die Stimmung, aber das Tempo war doch eher sehr zügig als entspannt.

Aber es war gut so.*

feeelix


----------



## Edith L. (22. Juli 2021)

Nächstes Mal biste dann auch beim "Abendmahl" dabei! Ne ordentliche Kaltschale zum Cooldown haste Dir gestern auf jeden Fall verdient.


----------



## Edith L. (28. Juli 2021)

....


----------



## Edith L. (28. Juli 2021)

Mittwochsrunde fällt heute aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (4. August 2021)

Mittwochsrunde ist heute um 17.00 Uhr ab der Gaststätte Holzwurm im Prinzenpark beim Polizeistadion angesetzt.


----------



## Edith L. (11. August 2021)

Aufgrund urlaubsbedingter An- und Abwesenheiten findet die Mittwochsrunde heute schon um 16.30 am oben benannten Treffpunkt "Holzwurm" statt!


----------



## Edith L. (12. August 2021)

Kleiner Bericht von Gestern: Wir sind etwas früher gestartet. Auf den Trails dann die volle Überraschung....trocken! Und dies, obwohl es die Nacht geregnet hatte und wohl sogar recht ergiebig, denn die Wege waren teilweise völlig freigespült. An anderen Stellen hatte sich dann alles Angeschwemmte gesammelt und auch einige große und kleine Äste lagen auf den Wegen. Es kann auch sein, dass dies noch die Spuren des "Unwetters" sind, dass dort am Sonntag Richtung Elm zog. Eine Variation der Tour mussten wir abkürzen, da Dank der Brennesseln dort derzeit kein Durchkommen ist. Zurück am Südsee entlang, liessen wir dann im Hopfengarten die Tour ausklingen.


----------



## feeelix (17. August 2021)

Halte mich derzeit in Kroatien fit.

Sehr empfehlenswert, hier!!!









						Von Općina Lokve nach Općina Lokve | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Feeelix hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 19,3 km | Dauer: 03:14 Std




					www.komoot.de
				












						Rovinj 30km 220hm | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Feeelix hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 33,9 km | Dauer: 05:04 Std




					www.komoot.de
				












						Rovinj 33km 310hm | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Feeelix hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 33,9 km | Dauer: 03:59 Std




					www.komoot.de
				












						Nach Općina Rovinj | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Feeelix hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 38,9 km | Dauer: 06:25 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




👍🏻👍🏻👍

Rollido

Felix


----------



## Edith L. (18. August 2021)

Sehr schön!


----------



## feeelix (25. August 2021)

Heute?


----------



## Edith L. (25. August 2021)

Gibt noch keine Absagen!


----------



## Edith L. (28. August 2021)

Was ging denn Mittwoch?


----------



## feeelix (31. August 2021)

Morgen falle ich aus.

Bin immer noch groggy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (8. September 2021)

Heute wieder Mittwochsrunde  17.00 Uhr Polizeistadion Prinzenpark am Eingang Zum Holzwurm.


----------



## feeelix (8. September 2021)

Kann nich.

Muss in'n Gachten.


----------



## Edith L. (8. September 2021)

Allet klar!

Unkraut zuppeln?


----------



## feeelix (8. September 2021)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Allet klar!
> 
> Unkraut zuppeln?


Regenwasserproblematik


----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2021)

Letztes Jahr wär man über Regenwassser noch froh gewesen!


----------



## Edith L. (22. September 2021)

Wetter passt super und das muss man nochmal vor dem Trübe-Tassen-Wetter und Indooreinheiten ausnutzen. 

Daher heute wieder Mittwochrsunde um 17.00 Uhr. 
Treffpunkt am Eingang Gaststätte Holzwurm am Polizeistation Prinzenpark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (23. September 2021)

Herrlich! Gestern ging es recht zügig zu dritt im Übergang vom Sommer in den Herbst süd-östlich von BS über die trockenen Trails der Mittwochsrunde. Das Gestrüp stellt langsam das Wachstum ein und wird lichter, so dass auch die Trails wieder besser einsehbar befahrbar werden. War allerdings auch nochmal viel los im Wald.
Für den Rückweg nach der MWR sollte man jetzt Licht dabei haben.


----------



## Edith L. (8. Oktober 2021)

Kleiner Gruß aus dem Oderwald!






Die Mittwochsrunde  sucht noch Teammitglieder für den diesjährigen Winterpokal. Bei Interesse einfach hier Posten oder ne Benachrichtigung schicken.


----------



## chickenleg (2. Juli 2022)

nach langer zeit mal wieder rein geguckt…. hmmm, nix zu sehen… ich hoffe, allen geht es gut 

lg dirk


----------

